# Popsugar Must Have March 2014 *SPOILERS*



## MsBLittleton (Feb 8, 2014)

Because talking about it is almost more exciting than the actual box!!!! March .... I'm hoping for 1. Pedicure Kit 2. Necklace with a spring influence 3. Still holding out for a water bottle 4. Novel (with tickets *crosses fingers* 5. Tights .... Yeah I don't know


----------



## afwife8405 (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MsBLittleton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

*Because talking about it is almost more exciting than the actual box!!!!*

March .... I'm hoping for
1. Pedicure Kit
2. Necklace with a spring influence
3. Still holding out for a water bottle
4. Novel (with tickets *crosses fingers*
5. Tights .... Yeah I don't know

SO TRUE!

My wishes:

1. I'm an a scarf addict, so I am always up for another

2. I read at least one novel a week so I'd love a book

3. A good quality headband or other hair accessory

4. A fun pair of sunglasses

5. A tool/gadget for the kitchen

6. A hydrating hair mask

7. Earphones


----------



## dbf0670 (Feb 8, 2014)

Yes, I'd love a good novel. Last March had the Heather Belle tassel necklace, corkatoo corkscrew, buxom mascara, the laundress delicate wash, the new black nail polish, a sweater saver, peeps, and fashion tape. I would love to be introduced to a new beauty brand this month. I actually like ModelCo and love that they are a cruelty free &amp; paraben free brand, but I'd like to learn of more companies like that (same with NYX). For fashion, I'd kind of love some fun sunnies but I suppose one pair won't fit all faces. Maybe a cute vase or fancy organic spring cleaning product for home. Oh or a DIY terrarium kit! I'd love a good pair of running socks or water bottle for fitness.


----------



## kayrahmarie (Feb 9, 2014)

That movie Divergent comes out in March, maybe a book and movie tickets? I'm not sure what types of books they put in the boxes, but it seems like there is quite the variety!


----------



## kayrahmarie (Feb 9, 2014)

> Yes, I'd love a good novel. Last March had the Heather Belle tassel necklace, corkatoo corkscrew, buxom mascara, the laundress delicate wash, the new black nail polish, a sweater saver, peeps, and fashion tape. I would love to be introduced to a new beauty brand this month. I actually like ModelCo and love that they are a cruelty free &amp; paraben free brand, but I'd like to learn of more companies like that (same with NYX). For fashion, I'd kind of love some fun sunnies but I suppose one pair won't fit all faces. Maybe a cute vase or fancy organic spring cleaning product for home. Oh or a DIY terrarium kit! I'd love a good pair of running socks or water bottle for fitness.


 I would love some new sunnies! I have been lazy with putting my contacts in because I don't have any new sunnies. Come on, PopSugar, give me a reason to not be lazy!


----------



## kriscross33 (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dbf0670* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yes, I'd love a good novel.

Last March had the Heather Belle tassel necklace, corkatoo corkscrew, buxom mascara, the laundress delicate wash, the new black nail polish, a sweater saver, peeps, and fashion tape.

I would love to be introduced to a new beauty brand this month. I actually like ModelCo and love that they are a cruelty free &amp; paraben free brand, but I'd like to learn of more companies like that (same with NYX).

For fashion, I'd kind of love some fun sunnies but I suppose one pair won't fit all faces.

Maybe a cute vase or fancy organic spring cleaning product for home. Oh or a DIY terrarium kit!

I'd love a good pair of running socks or water bottle for fitness.

I vote yes completely for some new sunnies. I feel like that is something everyone can use!!


----------



## RachRDH (Feb 9, 2014)

I would really love to see some type of cute jewelry. Preferably not a bracelet but some cute everyday rings maybe or a necklace.


----------



## MsBLittleton (Feb 9, 2014)

I know I saw some cute midi rings and maybe those are easier to fit everybody!


----------



## OiiO (Feb 9, 2014)

To be perfectly honest, at this point I am just going to try and enjoy those several months I have left on my prepaid subscription and then PS and I will part ways. I feel that I haven't really liked the past 4-5 boxes, and that's a lot of money to spend on things I didn't care about.


----------



## dbf0670 (Feb 10, 2014)

I wouldn't say I've been "wowed" by many boxes, but I honestly don't expect much either so I'm generally happy with what I get! I don't expect PS to be a major luxury box, I look at it as a way to come across new products. I know I won't love all of them but that's okay. Things I don't love I give to other people who appreciate them, NBD.


----------



## kriscross33 (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MsBLittleton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I know I saw some cute midi rings and maybe those are easier to fit everybody!
I completely agree!! Those would be great and are really in trend right now!


----------



## kayrahmarie (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kriscross33* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I completely agree!! Those would be great and are really in trend right now!
ooohhh, i like the midi ring idea!


----------



## kayrahmarie (Feb 10, 2014)

ooh! I have a heart under my name now!


----------



## RachRDH (Feb 10, 2014)

What does the heart under your name mean?


----------



## Glossygirl (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RachRDH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What does the heart under your name mean?
it signifies how many posts you have...more posts, more hearts


----------



## RachRDH (Feb 10, 2014)

Oh, ok I see! Thanks! I'm still learning.


----------



## Lolo22 (Feb 10, 2014)

Subscribing in case another great code comes out


----------



## Rory (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Glossygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  it signifies how many posts you have...more posts, more hearts 
Good to know... I'm pretty new here. Also, I have been wondering what it means when somebody gives you reputation?


----------



## ElizabethStreet (Feb 10, 2014)

Saw this posted in insta.....maybe for us?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









edited because I figured out how to do a spoiler  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 10, 2014)

> Saw this posted in insta.....maybe for us?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



edited because I figured out how to do a spoiler  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Cute! I hope so!


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ElizabethStreet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Saw this posted in insta.....maybe for us? 


edited because I figured out how to do a spoiler





That might be for a limited edition box. The items seem too pricey to be included in a regular box, at least to me. They don't look like a made for popsugar item - like the lulu frost item was. Didn't popsugar put out a spring/summer limited edition box? This seems like something that would work for that.


----------



## ElizabethStreet (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 

 
Oh I hope you are right...I have been thinking about not getting regular monthly boxes not that my sub is up and instead saving for a limited edition one!


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 10, 2014)

Ooh that's true too. There should be a "Summer Fun" special edition box coming sometime around May-ish?


----------



## kayrahmarie (Feb 10, 2014)

How much are limited edition boxes? Are they normally worth it?


----------



## ashleygo (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kayrahmarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How much are limited edition boxes? Are they normally worth it?
They are usually $100 and usually have a $300 retail value. I have gotten 2 and loved both of them, whatever I didn't like traded quickly because a lot of people wanted them. The lotion in the limited edition holiday box is AH-MAZING and almost no one traded for it. The sad part is they don't put out spoilers, so you are spending your money blindly and for most $100 is a lot for a gamble.

Quote: Originally Posted by *ElizabethStreet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Saw this posted in insta.....maybe for us?
 Meh, it probably would look better on than on the bag.


----------



## kayrahmarie (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They are usually $100 and usually have a $300 retail value. I have gotten 2 and loved both of them, whatever I didn't like traded quickly because a lot of people wanted them. The lotion in the limited edition holiday box is AH-MAZING and almost no one traded for it. The sad part is they don't put out spoilers, so you are spending your money blindly and for most $100 is a lot for a gamble.

 Meh, it probably would look better on than on the bag.
I really would love to try one out. Maybe I'll do it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> what are some of the items that have been in there?


----------



## ashleygo (Feb 10, 2014)

http://www.ramblingsofasuburbanmom.com/2013/09/popsugar-fall-style-limited-edition-must-have-box-review/

bubble bath, ring, savory cookies, stilla eyeshadow, notebook, face scrub, shopper bag

http://www.ramblingsofasuburbanmom.com/2013/12/popsugar-special-edition-must-have-holiday-box-for-her-review/

cheese paddle, alpaca scarf, day planner, pretzels, lotion, bracelet, fake eye lashes


----------



## MsBLittleton (Feb 10, 2014)

> Saw this posted in insta.....maybe for us?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



edited because I figured out how to do a spoiler  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />I would love these ... I did just check the website and a single beaded bracelet was $68 and I saw a 2-3 in those little bags! I hope it's for the regular sub but maybe for a limited edition!


----------



## missm08 (Feb 10, 2014)

My wish for the March box would be:


a fiction novel (maybe with the movie tickets idea too) OR a dvd with a fun movie or a code to download a movie digitally
a fun kitchen gadget
jewelry (midi rings, a necklace, earrings)
an aerobics/workout dvd that isn't too challenging, but fun enough to keep at it. (Does anyone remember that horrible chair workout from Madonna's trainer? I tried it for 5 minutes and got so frustrated I gave up. Oops!)


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 10, 2014)

I just really want a piece of jewelry and something kitchen-related!


----------



## lorez88 (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm either going to wait for a code, or wait for the next LE box. As much fun as it is to get these boxes, I don't use anything enough to justify the $40 every month. But because I still love them, I'm going to lurk constantly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Canny Charlene (Feb 11, 2014)

I would love:

A household or kitchen item

A scarf (can't get enough!  a nice light airy, spring themed color I would love)

Jewelry (I hope the spoiler is in this box!)

A leave in hair conditoner or hair accessory


----------



## melanie0971 (Feb 11, 2014)

I think a fun kitchen item would be great. It's been awhile. Something green for St. Pats and spring.


----------



## Rory (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lorez88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm either going to wait for a code, or wait for the next LE box. As much fun as it is to get these boxes, I don't use anything enough to justify the $40 every month. But because I still love them, I'm going to lurk constantly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I agree, I don't think this box is necessarily worth $40 to me. However, for me it is worth $30 so I just resigned up with the $10 off promo code BOX10.


----------



## nectarbean (Feb 11, 2014)

This is my last month so I'm hoping it's a good one. I'd love: 1. Book turned movie w/ movie tickets (or dvd) 2. Nice throw or wrap ( as the big ticket item maybe) 3. Bindy bracelet for the jewelry item in a spring color (or a 381 candle cause they have jewelry) 4. Hair masque or treatment I have loads of scarves and sunnies from other sub boxes unfortunately so I don't want either of those. I'd like something other than gorjana for a change too. Heck I'd take more stitch fix codes or a dunkin donuts gift card lol


----------



## skylola123 (Feb 11, 2014)

Most likely will be my last box. I don't know boxes lately have been eh I will use most things plus save those items I don't for gifts


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Verissmd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This is my last month so I'm hoping it's a good one.
I'd love:
1. Book turned movie w/ movie tickets (or dvd)
2. Nice throw or wrap ( as the big ticket item maybe)
3. Bindy bracelet for the jewelry item in a spring color (or a 381 candle cause they have jewelry)
4. Hair masque or treatment

I have loads of scarves and sunnies from other sub boxes unfortunately so I don't want either of those.

I'd like something other than gorjana for a change too. Heck I'd take more stitch fix codes or a dunkin donuts gift card lol


Quote: Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Most likely will be my last box.
I don't know boxes lately have been eh
I will use most things plus save those items I don't for gifts
It's my last box too! I will NOT be resubbing unless there is an incredible code that drops the price to $27 or less. I have so much stuff. I am using it but just don't really NEED anything right now so I will be giving PS a break for a bit.


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 12, 2014)

Wish List:

1. Electric mug warmer for desk

2. Bright lipstick or lip crayon for spring

3. Movie or movie tickets or even an E-book or Itunes download GC

4. Boot socks or tights

5. Italian Nougat or French Macaroons

6. Cute evening clutch. Something trendy and fun and not holiday-ish at all. THINKING SPRING!

7. Pretty office pen

8. I will put this in here since I see a trend in drug store items: Visine or Systane to make my eyes not so red after looking at the computer all day. Not sure they would include this since technically it is a medication but it would be very much used if I got it.


----------



## RachRDH (Feb 12, 2014)

Cute boot socks would be awesome!


----------



## bookwormphotographer (Feb 13, 2014)

I may cancel my subscription and just get the special edition boxes.  Of course as soon as I cancel I'm sure there will be a really fabulous box and I will be sad to have missed out!  I hope we get a book because I am a bookworm and I try not to buy any more because I have quite a library.  If I get one in my box then I don't feel naughty.  I would love to get a couple of the Bodum Pavina glasses for my tea and coffee.  I discovered a wonderful tea by watching Fleur de Force on YouTube.  It's by the American Tea Room-brioche tea.  Oh my, oh so tasty!  I would be over the moon if we got a bag.  It smells and tastes like pastry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 13, 2014)

> Wish List: 1. Electric mug warmer for desk 2. Bright lipstick or lip crayon for spring 3. Movie or movie tickets or even an E-book or Itunes download GC 4. Boot socks or tights 5. Italian Nougat or French Macaroons 6. Cute evening clutch. Something trendy and fun and not holiday-ish at all. THINKING SPRING! 7. Pretty office pen 8. I will put this in here since I see a trend in drug store items: Visine or Systane to make my eyes not so red after looking at the computer all day. Not sure they would include this since technically it is a medication but it would be very much used if I got it.Â


 Love this list!!! Love the macaroons! Come on PSMH. We need these NOW!!!!!! Love the Pen idea! Wouldn't it be nice if they gave us a nice book and a movie to go with it?? Here's hoping!!!


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Love this list!!! Love the macaroons! Come on PSMH. We need these NOW!!!!!! Love the Pen idea! Wouldn't it be nice if they gave us a nice book and a movie to go with it?? Here's hoping!!!
Thanks @Spiritwind10 I would also love to see anything from Lollia. I bought a hand cream from them years ago but haven't tried anything new and love their packaging so that would be nice. I could go on and on with what I would love in a PSMH box. 

A necklace extender! How many of us have necklaces that we wish were just a little bit longer???? OMG that would be perfect!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 13, 2014)

> Thanks @Spiritwind10 Â I would also love to see anything from Lollia. I bought a hand cream from them years ago but haven't tried anything new and love their packaging so that would be nice. I could go on and on with what I would love in a PSMH box.Â  A necklace extender! How many of us have necklaces that we wish were just a little bit longer???? OMG that would be perfect!


 You have it down girl!! Love the thought of a necklace extender! You are so right, I get these necklaces that are 16" and feel like they are choaking me to death. Thank you for your thoughts, I have an add on. How about a thin throw that you can sit in a comfy chair or lie on a day bed in the afternoon and read that book!!!! LOL. Sounds good to me! I'm dreaming but hey that's ok too!


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 14, 2014)

There's a new LE box for March. Resort something or other. I ordered it!!!!


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 14, 2014)

> There's a new LE box for March. Resort something or other. I ordered it!!!!


 Same. I was having a rough day, saw the email, and immediately clicked purchase. I need $100 of feeling like I'm on vacation right now!


----------



## afwife8405 (Feb 14, 2014)

Ordered it. This is my first limited edition box, hope its a good one!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 14, 2014)

Oh man...if only I could afford $100 right now I would be so on that. I've been waiting for a LE box because I've never received one before. But my fiance's job is not so safe right now (they're moving his company out of state) so I think I'm going to have to live vicariously through all the lucky ladies who get it!


----------



## Baublesntreats (Feb 14, 2014)

I just ordered one too. This will be my first LE box. Hope it's good!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 14, 2014)

> There's a new LE box for March. Resort something or other. I ordered it!!!!


 Me too! There is now a thread for the box!


----------



## ashleygo (Feb 14, 2014)

This month I am totally not sure what to expect (who am I kidding I never know what to expect), but I am hoping for

Travel coffee mug

lip scrub

a nice pen would be awesome

I would love a book, but would love if they also gave a credit for an ebook for those of us that use tablets

Now I'm off to stalk the LE thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nectarbean (Feb 14, 2014)

I'll live vicariously with you. I had to take 2 weeks of unpaid leave to have surgery so I'm down 3k for the month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Oh man...if only I could afford $100 right now I would be so on that. I've been waiting for a LE box because I've never received one before. But my fiance's job is not so safe right now (they're moving his company out of state) so I think I'm going to have to live vicariously through all the lucky ladies who get it! atches:


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 14, 2014)

I've gotten all the LE boxes to date and the summer one is the only one I didn't like. I'm too nervous that this one will be similar. On the other hand if I don't order, it will be the best one ever, lol.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh man...if only I could afford $100 right now I would be so on that. I've been waiting for a LE box because I've never received one before. But my fiance's job is not so safe right now (they're moving his company out of state) so I think I'm going to have to live vicariously through all the lucky ladies who get it!





Quote: Originally Posted by *Verissmd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'll live vicariously with you. I had to take 2 weeks of unpaid leave to have surgery so I'm down 3k for the month.





Yep, add me to the "can't afford, have to pass" list! Here's hoping everyone who gets it loves it, and all of us who passed don't feel like they missed anything!


----------



## emwdz (Feb 14, 2014)

Macaroons sound like an amazing Must Have food item! Good idea!

I definitely want an accessory and cosmetics item that gets me in the mood for spring and summer.

I feel like they don't send out that many decor related items, so a kitchen-related item would be great, too. I loved that cockatoo corkscrew from last year!

I'm so over coupon codes that they call "gift cards" where we have to spend a ton of money just to get the deal. It would be great to actually see a REAL gift card we can use, or at least something with a really great value. 

This is my last month, too. I'm not sure if I'm going to resub... I may wait until the March box comes out and see how that goes. I usually buy them for the 3 month time period - are there any good codes right now?


----------



## beautybaubles (Feb 15, 2014)

I'm trying to see if Chloe + Isabel will become a part of the Must Haves. I am a Merch for them and I know subscribers will love the styles.


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *beautybaubles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm trying to see if Chloe + Isabel will become a part of the Must Haves. I am a Merch for them and I know subscribers will love the styles. 
OMG YES PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## emwdz (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *beautybaubles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm trying to see if Chloe + Isabel will become a part of the Must Haves. I am a Merch for them and I know subscribers will love the styles. 
Wow, gorgeous stuff! I like it SO much more than Gorjana


----------



## RachRDH (Feb 15, 2014)

Looked at the Chloe and Isabel site....I would be thrilled to have something from them! I liked the shoreline bracelet or long pendant necklace, they were beautiful!


----------



## ElizabethStreet (Feb 15, 2014)

Now I am positive that the IG pic I posted last week is an item in the LE box since it fits the theme perfectly. Thought about getting the LE box but there is a Wildfox sale right now and I have been eyeing a couple of tees.


----------



## bschlee (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You have it down girl!! Love the thought of a necklace extender! You are so right, I get these necklaces that are 16" and feel like they are choaking me to death. Thank you for your thoughts,
I have an add on. How about a thin throw that you can sit in a comfy chair or lie on a day bed in the afternoon and read that book!!!! LOL. Sounds good to me! I'm dreaming but hey that's ok too!
I got a great 4" extender from an etsy shop. Love it for all those short necklaces! It cost just around $8 with shipping.

https://www.etsy.com/transaction/144345504?ref=fb2_tnx_title


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 15, 2014)

> I got a great 4" extender from an etsy shop. Love it for all those short necklaces! It cost just around $8 with shipping. https://www.etsy.com/transaction/144345504?ref=fb2_tnx_title


 Thank you so much! I appreciate you letting me know! It is hard to find one so I thankful you let me know! I still think Popsugar should have one in their box!!! LOL. But do they listen to us?? Those who know what everyone would like? I don't think so, but we can try and maybe one day they will take notice!!


----------



## ashleygo (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
 
 
 
 Thank you so much! I appreciate you letting me know! It is hard to find one so I thankful you let me know! I still think Popsugar should have one in their box!!! LOL. But do they listen to us?? Those who know what everyone would like? I don't think so, but we can try and maybe one day they will take notice!!
Not trying to stir trouble, but I would be upset if I got a necklace extender in my popsugar box unless it came with a necklace too and was like an extra that wasn't included in the value. I like to have short necklaces.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 15, 2014)

> I got a great 4" extender from an etsy shop. Love it for all those short necklaces! It cost just around $8 with shipping. https://www.etsy.com/transaction/144345504?ref=fb2_tnx_title


 I looked at her etsy site and you know she has three different styles and colors. What would be great is a kit of extenders so we could have them for different necklaces. Like silver, gold, heavy, lite. I think that would be really awesome!! Maybe I need to be creative and make a kit of them to sale!


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 16, 2014)

For March...let's see... --cute makeup bag in a spring print --brow kit (keep hoping for this in a sub) --infuser water bottle (should probably just buy one) --mini essential oils kit --when is Lena Dunham's book coming out? That would be great to get in a sub. --random item everyone complains about  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleygo (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

For March...let's see...

--cute makeup bag in a spring print
--brow kit (keep hoping for this in a sub)
--infuser water bottle (should probably just buy one)
--mini essential oils kit
--when is Lena Dunham's book coming out? That would be great to get in a sub.
*--random item everyone complains about*

 
Well we are guaranteed at least one of these in the March box, but your box sounds good. Would totally love this box.


----------



## Kyleyz (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Not trying to stir trouble, but I would be upset if I got a necklace extender in my popsugar box unless it came with a necklace too and was like an extra that wasn't included in the value. I like to have short necklaces.
I completely agree, especially if it was gold tone since I own no gold tone jewelry.  You can get necklace extenders at the craft store crazy cheap.


----------



## emmzk25 (Feb 16, 2014)

Updates ! I loved the heather belle necklace from last march - hoping for another good march


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 16, 2014)

I KNOW this box is going to be amazing. Do you know why? Because I canceled after being disappointed with February. And after years of subscribing/unsubscribing to many subscription boxes, the one thing I know to be true is that the box that comes directly after me canceling is always amazing.

So you're all welcome in advance! LOL


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 16, 2014)

This will be the last box of my 6 month sub, so it will determine if I keep subbing or not!

As usual, I don't have much of a wishlist...but I would love a cute fashion accessory or some kind. I don't care what. I'm trying to step up my fashion game and will take any goodies they want to send me!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Feb 17, 2014)

updates


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Feb 17, 2014)

> I KNOW this box is going to be amazing. Do you know why? Because I canceled after being disappointed with February. And after years of subscribing/unsubscribing to many subscription boxes, the one thing I know to be true is that the box that comes directly after me canceling is always amazing. So you're all welcome in advance! LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thank you! Haha


----------



## kierstencliff (Feb 17, 2014)

My box wishlist: 

-Water bottle w/ infuser (PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE. I should probably just go by one but I know as soon as I do i'll get one in a box) 

- A cute clutch in a springy color would be nice 

-Macroons sound fabulous! 

- A book sounds nice but between 2 jobs and school a new book would just mock me. So I'm hoping for a movie (just a good one.) 

- I'm a scarf addict so always want one of those. 

- A midi ring would be great! I think that a plain, simple one would fit everyone's style. 

- Maybe some type of perfume? I really want Honey by Marc Jacobs but I can't spend that much money for it. 

- Cute sunglasses (aviators work for just about everyone!) 

- I could use some cute bandaids or somethings. 

- Maybe a gift card for a company who sells phone cases? 

Okay. well now that i want all of this stuff none of its going to come (crossing my fingers for somethign in either this or my first LE box) 

I also have a question and I don't mean to offend anyone. I'm pretty new to MUT and I don't really understand why people just comment updates...? Like the people here have no control over spoliers? I don't know - I'm just confused and I see them everywhere!


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 17, 2014)

> My box wishlist:Â  -Water bottle w/ infuser (PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE. I should probably just go by one but I know as soon as I do i'll get one in a box)Â  - A cute clutch in a springy color would be niceÂ  -Macroons sound fabulous!Â  - A book sounds nice but between 2 jobs and school a new book would just mock me. So I'm hoping for a movie (just a good one.)Â  - I'm a scarf addict so always want one of those.Â  - A midi ring would be great! I think that a plain, simple one would fit everyone's style.Â  - Maybe some type of perfume? I really want Honey by Marc Jacobs but I can't spend that much money for it.Â  - Cute sunglasses (aviators work for just about everyone!)Â  - I could use some cute bandaids or somethings.Â  - Maybe a gift card for a company who sells phone cases?Â  Okay. well now that i want all of this stuff none of its going to come (crossing my fingers for somethign in either this or my first LE box)Â  I also have a question and I don't mean to offend anyone. I'm pretty new to MUT and I don't really understand why people just comment updates...? Like the people here have no control over spoliers? I don't know - I'm just confused and I see them everywhere!Â


 Posting "updates" is just another way to subscribe to the thread, lol. I'm lazy though;it's fewer keystrokes to actually hit the subscribe button.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I KNOW this box is going to be amazing. Do you know why? Because I canceled after being disappointed with February. And after years of subscribing/unsubscribing to many subscription boxes, the one thing I know to be true is that the box that comes directly after me canceling is always amazing.

So you're all welcome in advance! LOL




I totally know what you mean!

Last year I cancelled mine after February (b/c of the whole panty disaster) and guess what? March was amazing! It included the Buxom Mascara, Peeps, Nailpolish, a necklace


----------



## melanie0971 (Feb 17, 2014)

> For March...let's see... --cute makeup bag in a spring print --brow kit (keep hoping for this in a sub) --infuser water bottle (should probably just buy one) --mini essential oils kit --when is Lena Dunham's book coming out? That would be great to get in a sub. --random item everyone complains about  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I know it's probably sad I don't know but what is a brow kit exactly?


----------



## OiiO (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *melanie0971* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I know it's probably sad I don't know but what is a brow kit exactly?
I'm guessing she means a brow grooming-shaping kit with instructions on how to find your ideal brow shape, as well as tools, products and possibly stencils to achieve it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LindseyJ (Feb 17, 2014)

I really have no wishlist for March. Just something I like, lol. Another simple necklace like that open circle one they sent out in August would be nice. Or another bracelet. Maybe another skincare item or makeup? didn't they send out that Kai perfume around this time last year? I always like good perfumes and I don't remember getting one since the Kai one and I LOVED that one!


----------



## melanie0971 (Feb 17, 2014)

> I'm guessing she means a brow grooming-shaping kit with instructions on how to find your ideal brow shape, as well as tools, productsÂ and possiblyÂ stencils to achieve it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks. I'm probably the most makeup naive woman over 40 lol


----------



## OiiO (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *melanie0971* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thanks. I'm probably the most makeup naive woman over 40 lol
No problem! You're not naive at all, after all we all learn from each other on these boards. You have no idea how many new things I've discovered here in the past year!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 18, 2014)

Anyone that had an issue with their Gorjana jewelry roll: have you heard back from PopSugar yet? I sent an e-mail about one of the zippers on my jewelry roll being broken and they had said they were in contact with the company and going to get back to everyone that had issues, but it's been a week and I haven't heard anything.


----------



## itsMac (Feb 18, 2014)

I've been curious about canceling my monthly sub and then resubscribing with a code....is it really that easy? I've only paid full price since December, but there have been some great codes that I've been afraid to use for fear of getting two boxes in the mail!! Also that limited edition box is calling my name...I refuse to let it call louder than my student loan payment...


----------



## Lolo22 (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone that had an issue with their Gorjana jewelry roll: have you heard back from PopSugar yet? I sent an e-mail about one of the zippers on my jewelry roll being broken and they had said they were in contact with the company and going to get back to everyone that had issues, but it's been a week and I haven't heard anything.
I sent photos of my zipper (per their request) and they responded today saying that they are waiting on additional inventory to send a replacement.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I sent photos of my zipper (per their request) and they responded today saying that they are waiting on additional inventory to send a replacement.
Hmm, OK! I sent them a photo of the zipper in my original e-mail to them, so hopefull they're just waiting on additional inventory before they get back to me. Would you post here when they get back to you? I don't want to e-mail/hound them but I do want to make sure I get a jewelry roll that isn't defective! Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I sent photos of my zipper (per their request) and they responded today saying that they are waiting on additional inventory to send a replacement.
Hmm, OK! I sent them a photo of the zipper in my original e-mail to them, so hopefull they're just waiting on additional inventory before they get back to me. Would you post here when they get back to you? I don't want to e-mail/hound them but I do want to make sure I get a jewelry roll that isn't defective! Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I haven't heard back since the initial "We'll be in touch" response, either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Feb 18, 2014)

> Hmm, OK! I sent them a photo of the zipper in my original e-mail to them, so hopefull they're just waiting on additional inventory before they get back to me. Would you post here when they get back to you? I don't want to e-mail/hound them but I do want to make sure I get a jewelry roll that isn't defective! Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I will for sure. Oh and I re-read their email and it actually says to note that it could take up to 2 weeks for additional inventory to arrive. So I guess we'll be waiting for a little bit.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 18, 2014)

I actually just got an e-mail from them:

_"We just wanted to give you an update! The order for your replacement Gorjana Jewelry Roll has been processed and should be shipping shortly! Thank you for your continued patience and we hope you enjoy! Please let us know if you have any additional questions and we'd be more than happy to assist!_

_Best,_

_POPSUGAR Support"_

So yay!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 18, 2014)

> I actually just got an e-mail from them: _"We just wanted to give you an update! The order for your replacement Gorjana Jewelry Roll has been processed and should be shipping shortly! Thank you for your continued patience and we hope you enjoy! Please let us know if you have any additional questions and we'd be more than happy to assist!_
> 
> _Best,_
> 
> ...


 I also got the same letter and posted it in PSMH Feb. Glad they are taking care of this!!!


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Subscribing in case another great code comes out







Same here! I cancelled after Feb box... But I would be happy to resub with a good coupon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *itsMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've been curious about canceling my monthly sub and then resubscribing with a code....is it really that easy? I've only paid full price since December, but there have been some great codes that I've been afraid to use for fear of getting two boxes in the mail!!

Also that limited edition box is calling my name...I refuse to let it call louder than my student loan payment...


Are you paying month-to-month or did you pre-pay?


----------



## itsMac (Feb 19, 2014)

> Quote:Originally Posted by *itsMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been curious about canceling my monthly sub and then resubscribing with a code....is it really that easy? I've only paid full price since December, but there have been some great codes that I've been afraid to use for fear of getting two boxes in the mail!!
> Also that limited edition box is calling my name...I refuse to let it call louder than my student loan payment...
> ...


 I pay month-to-month..hoping to use the "box10" code (and a different email address) to get $10 off!


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *itsMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I pay month-to-month..hoping to use the "box10" code (and a different email address) to get $10 off!


You should totally be able to do that then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just make sure to cancel your current sub prior to the next billing, and re-sub after the new billing cycle begins. That way you shouldn't get the same box twice.


----------



## itsMac (Feb 19, 2014)

> Quote:Originally Posted by *itsMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I pay month-to-month..hoping to use the "box10" code (and a different email address) to get $10 off!
> 
> ...


 Thanks!!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 19, 2014)

I really hope they don't send peeps again.  I think the ones from last year are still in my kitchen at the office.

No one touched them.


----------



## naturalactions (Feb 19, 2014)

I hope some MUT'ers win this!


----------



## LindseyJ (Feb 19, 2014)

Yes! I just got this email and I want to win! I never win anything. Ever. But I would LOVE this!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 19, 2014)

_I would love to win, but, I never ever win anything!! It's a lost cause for me at least when I enter, but it is a beautiful and lovely gift to win and I think its awesome and such a spring thing for Popsugar and Lollia to do! What an awesome contest! I do hope someone on this forum will win! Yippee!!!!A_


----------



## MoiSurtout (Feb 19, 2014)

I have a few things from Lollia and love them. I wonder if this means we'll get something from them in the box?


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 19, 2014)

So excited about this! Didn't they give away the Claire Vivier clutches around this time last year? I hope this becomes a tradition with them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *naturalactions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



I hope some MUT'ers win this!
OK I totally called this brand for this month in the LE box! OMG I am so glad they are doing this, maybe we will also see it in the March box!!! Yay!!!!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 19, 2014)

> So excited about this! Didn't they give away the Claire Vivier clutches around this time last year? I hope this becomes a tradition with them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 In the May box last year.


----------



## Laurenv78 (Feb 19, 2014)

water infuser bottles on groupon....2 for $13.99


----------



## celticjade (Feb 20, 2014)

With the contest I really hope we get at least one Lollia product in our box. I wouldn't complain  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just signed up for Bijoux Box, love their jewelry, and I thought it would be cool if PopSugar partnered with Bijoux for a jewelry piece in our box sometime. Something gold for St. Patty's day. (Though I do know some of you gals prefer silver. Yummy chocolate coins would be cool, too. I'm just ready for some green. Sick of cold and threats of snow.


----------



## NaydeneM (Feb 20, 2014)

Updates!


----------



## itsMac (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *celticjade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

With the contest I really hope we get at least one Lollia product in our box. I wouldn't complain






I just signed up for Bijoux Box, love their jewelry, and I thought it would be cool if PopSugar partnered with Bijoux for a jewelry piece in our box sometime. Something gold for St. Patty's day. (Though I do know some of you gals prefer silver.

Yummy chocolate coins would be cool, too. I'm just ready for some green. Sick of cold and threats of snow.
I just signed up for Bijoux box, too! I commented on their instagram bc there was a necklace I LOVED from February, but the box was sold out...they told me to email them...ended up corresponding with the owner/founder, and she was awesome! I purchased the month-to-month sub, added a code for an additional necklace, and purchased the necklace I wanted from the Feb box at a discount...VERY excited about that one being shipped out!

(sorry for being off topic, sparkly things make me excited



)


----------



## ashleygo (Feb 20, 2014)

After looking at the Lollia website I think I would be kinda disappointed if there isn't something from them inside the march box. The packaging is gorgeous! I know you shouldn't judge a book by its cover, but this is such a pretty cover.


----------



## utgal2004 (Feb 21, 2014)

> I just signed up for Bijoux box, too! I commented on their instagram bc there was a necklace I LOVED from February, but the box was sold out...they told me to email them...ended up corresponding with the owner/founder, and she was awesome! I purchased the month-to-month sub, added a code for an additional necklace, and purchased the necklace I wanted from the Feb box at a discount...VERY excited about that one being shipped out! (sorry for being off topic, sparkly things make me excited  )


 The founder has provided amazing customer service. She Facebook messaged me after COB on a Friday night. Feb was my first month and I loved it. We have a bijoux box thread going on... Head over and gush about jewelry with us!


----------



## Kismet1428 (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi, just joined MUT - and I have to say after a few days lurking, LOVE THIS THREAD!!!!  Got my very first PopSugar box last month after a girl from work turned me onto it, from there I joined Birchbox and got my first box last night!  Loving this, just hope I don't go broke with all the different boxes that are available!


----------



## ElizabethStreet (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kismet1428* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi, just joined MUT - and I have to say after a few days lurking, LOVE THIS THREAD!!!!  Got my very first PopSugar box last month after a girl from work turned me onto it, from there I joined Birchbox and got my first box last night!  Loving this, just hope I don't go broke with all the different boxes that are available!
Oh you will go broke it is inevitable 



 ahahaha


----------



## itsMac (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ElizabethStreet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh you will go broke it is inevitable 



 ahahaha
It's bound to happen...I signed up for my first sub in December and before I knew it, I was subscribed to 7....clearly I have a problem with pacing myself...

Down to 4 now (I was able to weed out the boxes that weren't right for me!); 3 monthly subs and 1 quarterly!

also, check out livingsocial and groupon- they have great deals on subscriptions every now and then that will save you some dollars


----------



## Kismet1428 (Feb 21, 2014)

I've been signed up with LivingSocial and Groupon for a long time... but these dang boxes are going to be the financial death of me because I LOVE getting little goodies in the mail.  And then getting on here and finding out what might be in them or sharing wishes and wants for them - AMAZING!!!!


----------



## Kismet1428 (Feb 21, 2014)

7?!?!  Yeah I would go broke.  I am being a little selective in the boxes I choose maybe that will help me keep it in check.  What other boxes do you subscribe to?


----------



## itsMac (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kismet1428* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  7?!?!  Yeah I would go broke.  I am being a little selective in the boxes I choose maybe that will help me keep it in check.  What other boxes do you subscribe to?
That's why I've dialed down!!
 

I have subscribed to;

Birchbox

Ipsy

Popsugar Must Have

FabFitFun VIP

Glossybox (through living social)

Bulu Box (through groupon)

Your Bijoux Box (newest obsession! Will be getting my first box in March!)

Now I have; Birchbox, Popsugar, FabFitFun and Bijoux Box...I'm happy with those 4, I either love everything, or most of it and can gift whatever is left that I won't use...a nice happy balance with my "fun money"- and it helps that FFF is quarterly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *itsMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It's bound to happen...I signed up for my first sub in December and before I knew it, I was subscribed to 7....clearly I have a problem with pacing myself...

Down to 4 now (I was able to weed out the boxes that weren't right for me!); 3 monthly subs and 1 quarterly!

also, check out livingsocial and groupon- they have great deals on subscriptions every now and then that will save you some dollars  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


This sounds as if I wrote it myself! I signed up for Birchbox in Sept, Ipsy in Oct, Popsugar in November, then like 5 others all in January. Once I discovered this world of subscription boxes I just lost my mind for a minute. I finally have narrowed it back down to 3 regular monthly subs (Birchbox, Julep, and Graze box) and one quarterly sub (FabFitFun) and then Golden Tote here and there when I have the money. I just cancelled my Popsugar sub this month but as soon as another good coupon comes up I'm sure I will re-sub! There are just SO many out there and I want to try them all. I have been working a ton of OT at work though and that is my justification for spoiling myself with subs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kismet1428 (Feb 21, 2014)

So far I have now I signed up for 3!!!!!  



  PopSugar Box, Birchbox and then wait listed for Ipsy.  And I think I am going to stop.

My first PopSugar box, wasn't in love with, but didn't absolutely hate... I am going to give that three months before I make a decision.   Birchbox, got my first one last night - LOVED IT!!!!  Not the tea so much, but the other stuff!!!!  And then Ipsy I went ahead and signed up for a year, so that will be at least a year of it to decide - and that is once I get off the wait list.


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 21, 2014)

I started off with Klutch Club and cancelled after my first month because I didn't love it. 

Then I got into Birchbox and Ipsy around September or October. 

Now I have, in addition to Birchbox and Ipsy, Popsugar, Bijoux Box, Julep, Golden Tote and a wine subscription. Plus I have gotten the past two PSMH LE boxes. I am a sub addict...or at least well on my way. 





*I justify it in a few different ways. *

1. They make me happy.

2. I spend only from my petty cash fund.

3. I make sure to get a great deal. (i.e. discount code, use points for purchase, sub for multiple months to get a discount, etc)

4. I make sure to sub to things I really want and/or need. (Do I really NEED anything? hmmmmmm)

5. Going thru a breakup after a two year relationship that gave NOTHING. I feel I deserve to treat myself a little. 

6. I trade or gift things I really don't want or will use. 

7. I force myself to try something new and that is really fun sometimes. 

8. I get to socialize on MUT with you ladies about our "addiction" = PRICELESS and no one else in the world would understand. hahaha!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I started off with Klutch Club and cancelled after my first month because I didn't love it. 

Then I got into Birchbox and Ipsy around September or October. 

Now I have, in addition to Birchbox and Ipsy, Popsugar, Bijoux Box, Julep, Golden Tote and a wine subscription. Plus I have gotten the past two PSMH LE boxes. I am a sub addict...or at least well on my way. 





*I justify it in a few different ways. *

1. They make me happy.

2. I spend only from my petty cash fund.

3. I make sure to get a great deal. (i.e. discount code, use points for purchase, sub for multiple months to get a discount, etc)

4. I make sure to sub to things I really want and/or need. (Do I really NEED anything? hmmmmmm)

5. Going thru a breakup after a two year relationship that gave NOTHING. I feel I deserve to treat myself a little. 

6. I trade or gift things I really don't want or will use. 

7. I force myself to try something new and that is really fun sometimes. 

8. I get to socialize on MUT with you ladies about our "addiction" = PRICELESS and no one else in the world would understand. hahaha! 





Oooh a wine sub? Do telllll......


----------



## Rory (Feb 21, 2014)

I counted how many subscriptions I have it is is eight: Popsugar, FabFitFun, BeautyBox5, Birchbox, Escape Monthly, Treatsie, Barkbox, and MeUndies. I am outta control!! I need to cancel some and stick to budget of about $15/week or $60/month.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 21, 2014)

I get:



Spoiler



PopSugar

Birchbox x 4, plus a gift sub

Ipsy

Glossybox

Sample Society

StitchFix

Orange Glad

Dollar Shave Club (every other month)

New Beauty Test Tube (every other month)

Wantable Intimates

I work full time AND a part time job on the weekends, which covers the cost of my subs. I use a lot of the stuff I get in subs for gifts, I look at it as a way to save time (working over 40hrs a week, and weekends spent at a mall) I don't have time or desire to cruise around looking for gifts or pay shipping online. I trade/donate/sell a lot too, so I don't have a lot of stuff from boxes laying around that I won't use (my entire trade list fits in one glossybox). I don't purchase much makeup outside of what I get from subs/trades.


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Oooh a wine sub? Do telllll......




I do Chandon. It's $75 every other month and includes exclusive winery only wines and the value of the wines (usually 2-3 bottles) is typically well over $100) For December they always send two magnums. Yay!!! I love sparkling wine so it works out but they also have a still wine option. Most wineries do some sort of service like this but I like Chandon because the price point is good for me and they offer major discounts to their subscribers. 50% off during Black Friday!!!. I live close to Napa so the shipping is pretty low, but can probably get crazy the further away you are. 



 Sorry if I'm off topic btw...


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 21, 2014)

I have popsugar, FFF, one birchbox, and order golden tote sometimes. Definitely thinking of joining a wine club again. We joined one from a tiny winery we love and they closed! I've also heard good things about mumm napa. Some friends joined and basically drank champagne for a year.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Feb 21, 2014)

I live in San Francisco and finally cancelled all my wine clubs. So dangerous but awesome! I was collecting way too much wine so need to take a good year off to actually drink it! I've spent $1000s on wine over the years. This is actually making me feel a lot better about my sub boxes! I sub to Pop Sugar, all their SE boxes except for that NM one, Ipsy and just cancelled Glossy for Bijoux. I kinda want to try Stitchfix next! I need clothes!


----------



## emwdz (Feb 22, 2014)

I started my sub additction with BarkBox actually, I bought it for the pup and then instantaneously was like, hmmm, if the dog gets a monthly subscription box then I think I deserve one too! PopSugar was what I subscribed to next and I've been getting it since October, and though I've started not to like it as much I don't want to unsubscribe because it's just so fun. I also get Julep (some months,) and I get ipsy. So four isn't that bad! I've also been looking into Golden Tote... and one of the celeb Fancy boxes like JLH or Coca Rocha.

Quote:


*I justify it in a few different ways. *

1. They make me happy.

2. I spend only from my petty cash fund.

3. I make sure to get a great deal. (i.e. discount code, use points for purchase, sub for multiple months to get a discount, etc)

4. I make sure to sub to things I really want and/or need. (Do I really NEED anything? hmmmmmm)

5. Going thru a breakup after a two year relationship that gave NOTHING. I feel I deserve to treat myself a little. 

6. I trade or gift things I really don't want or will use. 

7. I force myself to try something new and that is really fun sometimes. 

8. I get to socialize on MUT with you ladies about our "addiction" = PRICELESS and no one else in the world would understand. hahaha! 






I agree with all of these things and it's a really great way to look at it!


----------



## Monica Sue (Feb 22, 2014)

I am really hoping to see some spoilers and soon because I, after my first month already canceled not happy with my box and if i see something I might like I might get tempted to sign up again another half off would help too!

I signed up for

bulu box weight loss (loved my first box)

conscious box (hated got expired items and costumer service never got back to me)

ipsy (love)

birchbox (love/hate relationship)

beautybox5 (this month they sent me 3 boxes and when i told them they told me to just enjoy!)

munchpak (it was fun but too fattening so canceled)

pms.com box (first month is free still waiting on it)

popsugar (canceled didnt like first box)

I have a bit of an addiction I think lol I did cancel conscious box, munchpak and popsugar though, but subscripe to 5 and find myself always looking for more smh... I need help!


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 22, 2014)

They don't really do spoilers--we just have to wait for the first person to post a pic of the box. It's fun to anticipate though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monica Sue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am really hoping to see some spoilers and soon because I, after my first month already canceled not happy with my box and if i see something I might like I might get tempted to sign up again another half off would help too!

I signed up for

bulu box weight loss (loved my first box)

conscious box (hated got expired items and costumer service never got back to me)

ipsy (love)

birchbox (love/hate relationship)

beautybox5 (this month they sent me 3 boxes and when i told them they told me to just enjoy!)

munchpak (it was fun but too fattening so canceled)

pms.com box (first month is free still waiting on it)

popsugar (canceled didnt like first box)

I have a bit of an addiction I think lol I did cancel conscious box, munchpak and popsugar though, but subscripe to 5 and find myself always looking for more smh... I need help!
what is pms.com box? I feel like it should be self explanatory, but figured I should ask. LOL


----------



## Monica Sue (Feb 24, 2014)

its a period box u get tampons, wipes and pain relief and you choose when it gets delivered and the first month is free!


----------



## kayrahmarie (Feb 24, 2014)

Anyone else having issues trying to go to musthave.popsugar site? I keep getting a warning saying a security certificate expired.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I started off with Klutch Club and cancelled after my first month because I didn't love it. 

Then I got into Birchbox and Ipsy around September or October. 

Now I have, in addition to Birchbox and Ipsy, Popsugar, Bijoux Box, Julep, Golden Tote and a wine subscription. Plus I have gotten the past two PSMH LE boxes. I am a sub addict...or at least well on my way. 





*I justify it in a few different ways. *

1. They make me happy.

2. I spend only from my petty cash fund.

3. I make sure to get a great deal. (i.e. discount code, use points for purchase, sub for multiple months to get a discount, etc)

4. I make sure to sub to things I really want and/or need. (Do I really NEED anything? hmmmmmm)

5. Going thru a breakup after a two year relationship that gave NOTHING. I feel I deserve to treat myself a little. 

6. I trade or gift things I really don't want or will use. 

7. I force myself to try something new and that is really fun sometimes. 

8. I get to socialize on MUT with you ladies about our "addiction" = PRICELESS and no one else in the world would understand. hahaha! 




All these reasons apply to me, too.  I love my beauty boxes.  And, I love MUT.  And, since I am a little older, I can justify my expenditures in that they keep me current, and more youthful and attractive.


----------



## EevieK (Feb 24, 2014)

Subbing for spoilers and hopefully a code!

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EevieK (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *emwdz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
DON'T get the Coco Rocha box. I subbed to that box for 3 months and it was awful. I got repeat items twice, and every month she sent a magazine that had her on the cover. Fun, but kind of useless. it was just a mag of images. All of the items didn't justify the box price + shipping.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I was very let down by her fancy box.


----------



## nectarbean (Feb 24, 2014)

> Fun, but kind of useless. All of the items didn't justify the box price + shipping.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was very let down by her fancy box.


 I feel this way about almost all of the fancy boxes. I subbed to the regular one and received repeats and cheap items. Subbed to the pink one and while slightly better, was still not worth the cost. Subbed to the jennifer love hewitt and that one was horrible the month I got it (nail polish and a diary)


----------



## Kenzie Bailey (Feb 25, 2014)

updates

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 25, 2014)

I unsubbed for March but I am still super curious to see what going to be in the box this month, and/or if there will be anything in the box that I want bad enough to buy off someone on ebay LOL

Speaking of, My mother is OBSESSED with the Nourish Organic Serum from February. I'm trying to gather up as many as I can as a birthday surprise for her and they're pretty dang hard to find on ebay for a fair price. Why do people charge like $25425656 dollars for shipping???  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I unsubbed for March but I am still super curious to see what going to be in the box this month, and/or if there will be anything in the box that I want bad enough to buy off someone on ebay LOL

Speaking of, My mother is OBSESSED with the Nourish Organic Serum from February. I'm trying to gather up as many as I can as a birthday surprise for her and they're pretty dang hard to find on ebay for a fair price. Why do people charge like $25425656 dollars for shipping???  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Meee tooo! I cancelled after Feb box but it was bitter-sweet. I learned from doing swaps recently that certain liquids are pretty expensive to ship! I sent out a tiny little perfume sample and it cost me $6  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That may have something to do with the high shipping cost you're seeing? I actually love my serum from February's box too and have used it several times, or else I'd totally give it to you!! Have you tried trading? If you have any box extras you don't want, that is agreat route to get the things you do want!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I unsubbed for March but I am still super curious to see what going to be in the box this month, and/or if there will be anything in the box that I want bad enough to buy off someone on ebay LOL

  
  Speaking of, My mother is OBSESSED with the Nourish Organic Serum from February. I'm trying to gather up as many as I can as a birthday surprise for her and they're pretty dang hard to find on ebay for a fair price. Why do people charge like $25425656 dollars for shipping???







Meee tooo! I cancelled after Feb box but it was bitter-sweet.

I learned from doing swaps recently that certain liquids are pretty expensive to ship! I sent out a tiny little perfume sample and it cost me $6



That may have something to do with the high shipping cost you're seeing?

I actually love my serum from February's box too and have used it several times, or else I'd totally give it to you!! Have you tried trading? If you have any box extras you don't want, that is agreat route to get the things you do want! 
Really??? I just ship everything in a bubbler mailer first class and it's always under $4! Maybe I'm supposed to be doing something different? I have no idea lol!

I have traded for one already but I haven't been able to find anyone that has it on their trade list!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been stalking ebay though so I hope I can find one or two more before her birthday in a month!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Â 

Really??? I just ship everything in a bubbler mailer first class and it's always under $4! Maybe I'm supposed to be doing something different? I have no idea lol!

Â 

I have traded for one already but I haven't been able to find anyone that has it on their trade list!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been stalking ebay though so I hope I can find one or two more before her birthday in a month!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That's the same way I was shipping the perfume sample! The post office lady asked if there were any liquids in my shipment, and when I said it was perfume she stuck a sticker on it stating it could not go through the normal sorting process (b/c it's flammable) and apparently it costs extra for this! I was like whaaaat???? Wish I'd have known that in advance :/ Have you been to swap.mysubscriptionaddiction.com? I know for sure I saw a bottle or two listed there!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Really??? I just ship everything in a bubbler mailer first class and it's always under $4! Maybe I'm supposed to be doing something different? I have no idea lol!

I have traded for one already but I haven't been able to find anyone that has it on their trade list!



I've been stalking ebay though so I hope I can find one or two more before her birthday in a month!







That's the same way I was shipping the perfume sample! The post office lady asked if there were any liquids in my shipment, and when I said it was perfume she stuck a sticker on it stating it could not go through the normal sorting process (b/c it's flammable) and apparently it costs extra for this! I was like whaaaat???? Wish I'd have known that in advance :/

Have you been to swap.mysubscriptionaddiction.com? I know for sure I saw a bottle or two listed there! 
Yikes! I've shipped perfumes in bubble mailers and print my label at home and then toss the package in a blue mailbox. I don't even speak to a postal worker. I feel like if it was that dangerous there would be a question on whether or not the package contains flammable liquids when checking out online for a shipping label. I mean...I've shipped a BUNCH of perfume samples etc without any issue! Oh well!





I had a bad experience on the mysubscriptionaddiction swaps. More than one person not sending me items I traded for. I've had great luck on the MUT trade threads so I tend to stay here. Hopefully I'll be able to trade for a couple more!


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Â 

Yikes! I've shipped perfumes in bubble mailers and print my label at home and then toss the package in a blue mailbox. I don't even speak to a postal worker. I feel like if it was that dangerous there would be a question on whether or not the package contains flammable liquids when checking out online for a shipping label. I mean...I've shipped a BUNCH of perfume samples etc without any issue! Oh well!





Â 

I had a bad experience on the mysubscriptionaddiction swaps. More than one person not sending me items I traded for. I've had great luck on the MUT trade threads so I tend to stay here. Hopefully I'll be able to trade for a couple more!


I definitely need to use your method. How do you print the labels at home? I have tried to use the Paypal Shipping but it asks for the weight of my package, which I don't know!? I could really use some advice b/c in the past couple of weeks I've spent an obscene amount on shipping for tiny little items. That really sucks about the swap site, I've had good luck so far but I would be very upset if that happened to me!! I've never traded here before and for some reason I've been hesitant. Maybe b/c I'm not actually sure how to do it?? I'm sure it's very easy I am just kind of a dummy at times haha


----------



## itsMac (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm being off topic (and an enabler...), but there's a great Gorjana sale on Rue LaLa! And RLL just sent out some random $25 credits (I was lucky to receive one!), so I got a necklace for $18! Happy shopping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yikes! I've shipped perfumes in bubble mailers and print my label at home and then toss the package in a blue mailbox. I don't even speak to a postal worker. I feel like if it was that dangerous there would be a question on whether or not the package contains flammable liquids when checking out online for a shipping label. I mean...I've shipped a BUNCH of perfume samples etc without any issue! Oh well!





I had a bad experience on the mysubscriptionaddiction swaps. More than one person not sending me items I traded for. I've had great luck on the MUT trade threads so I tend to stay here. Hopefully I'll be able to trade for a couple more!



I definitely need to use your method. How do you print the labels at home? I have tried to use the Paypal Shipping but it asks for the weight of my package, which I don't know!? I could really use some advice b/c in the past couple of weeks I've spent an obscene amount on shipping for tiny little items.

That really sucks about the swap site, I've had good luck so far but I would be very upset if that happened to me!! I've never traded here before and for some reason I've been hesitant. Maybe b/c I'm not actually sure how to do it?? I'm sure it's very easy I am just kind of a dummy at times haha 
*Sorry if this is off topic, but anyone that is new to trading can benefit from this, if not, skip reading this! *

I bought a small package scale (kitchen scale works too!) on amazon for about $12, which has more than paid for itself!! I also bought a bunch of these polymailers: http://www.amazon.com/100-10x13-VALUEMAILERS-MAILERS-ENVELOPES/dp/B000HG9I5A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1393355756&amp;sr=8-1&amp;keywords=tyvek+shipping+bag

I got a small roll of bubble wrap and some packing tape at a discount store for very cheap. Everything cost me about $20 total.  I can probably do 100 trades with the amount of supplies I have. Which if you plan on trading more frequently, it will really be worth the money, even if you plan on only doing a few.

If a package is under 13 ounces, (which 99 percent of my trades are) you can ship it first class. I use paypal to print the label but you can also use the USPS site. I think the majority of my trading packages cost me an average of $2.00 to ship. Some are a bit more or a bit less, but never over $4.

If the weight is over 13 ounces, I just use one of the priority bubble mailers that I got for free from the USPS website (you can order packages of 15 priority bubble mailers and they will ship them to you at no cost) The bubble mailers have no weight limit and I believe cost about $5.50 or so to use, and I rarely need them. It's just for extra heavy packages.

I hope this helps!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## itsMac (Feb 25, 2014)

This is so helpful! I'm new to sub boxes and I'm interested in trading and the swap threads, but I'm not entirely sure where to start!


----------



## LindseyJ (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yikes! I've shipped perfumes in bubble mailers and print my label at home and then toss the package in a blue mailbox. I don't even speak to a postal worker. I feel like if it was that dangerous there would be a question on whether or not the package contains flammable liquids when checking out online for a shipping label. I mean...I've shipped a BUNCH of perfume samples etc without any issue! Oh well!






I had a bad experience on the mysubscriptionaddiction swaps. More than one person not sending me items I traded for. I've had great luck on the MUT trade threads so I tend to stay here. Hopefully I'll be able to trade for a couple more!
I think popsugar gave a code for 25% off nourish organics orders. Maybe that would help if you have to end up buying some.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think popsugar gave a code for 25% off nourish organics orders. Maybe that would help if you have to end up buying some.
Oh yes! I saw that, thank you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am super cheap (LOL) and I'm hoping I can trade for it or sell enough stuff to get the money to buy it with the coupon code. I will definitely use the code if I can manage to get anymore though. That's a pretty decent % off!


----------



## utgal2004 (Feb 25, 2014)

Just thought I'd second what [@]MissJexie[/@] does. Buying a scale from Amazon has totally paid for itself already. At the post office i was being charged $5 or $6 for each swap and now it's $2-$3. I bought bubble mailers in bulk from Amazon as well, but I've started seeing them a lot of dollar stores so that's an option too. I think I actually trade more now that it's so much easier.


----------



## mvangundy (Feb 25, 2014)

Wrong post!


----------



## Monica Sue (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I unsubbed for March but I am still super curious to see what going to be in the box this month, and/or if there will be anything in the box that I want bad enough to buy off someone on ebay LOL

Speaking of, My mother is OBSESSED with the Nourish Organic Serum from February. I'm trying to gather up as many as I can as a birthday surprise for her and they're pretty dang hard to find on ebay for a fair price. Why do people charge like $25425656 dollars for shipping???  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
not sure price on ebay but amazon has it for 24.37 and free shipping


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monica Sue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  not sure price on ebay but amazon has it for 24.37 and free shipping
Yea I'm trying to avoid paying full price for it which is $23.99 on their website. They have a 25% off coupon, as someone mentioned above, so I will most likely use it if I can't get my hands on at least one more through a trade or something. Ahhh the things I do for my mom! LOL


----------



## klg534 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yea I'm trying to avoid paying full price for it which is $23.99 on their website. They have a 25% off coupon, as someone mentioned above, so I will most likely use it if I can't get my hands on at least one more through a trade or something. Ahhh the things I do for my mom! LOL
I have two of them, I haven't gotten a chance to use the one in my box and I bought an extra box to gift pieces at some point, But if your mom is dying for it I have no problem figuring something out to send them to you. I'm a sucker when my mom likes something too. She stole ALL my pacifica blood orange lotion...ugh... And Honestly I have more face cream than one girl needs, and won't miss it. PM me and we can figure something out?


----------



## Laurenv78 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yea I'm trying to avoid paying full price for it which is $23.99 on their website. They have a 25% off coupon, as someone mentioned above, so I will most likely use it if I can't get my hands on at least one more through a trade or something. Ahhh the things I do for my mom! LOL
Definitely look at ebay now...there are a few listed low like $8-10....the $8 one has shipping at less than $2.  I tend to list low when I sell on ebay if I'm just trying to recoup some of the cost of my sub box by selling things I don't want and haven't been able to trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Â 

*Sorry if this is off topic, but anyone that is new to trading can benefit from this, if not, skip reading this! *

Â 

I bought a small package scale (kitchen scale works too!) on amazon for about $12, which has more than paid for itself!! I also bought a bunch of these polymailers: http://www.amazon.com/100-10x13-VALUEMAILERS-MAILERS-ENVELOPES/dp/B000HG9I5A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1393355756&amp;sr=8-1&amp;keywords=tyvek+shipping+bag

Â 

I got a small roll of bubble wrap and some packing tape at a discount store for very cheap. Everything cost me about $20 total.Â  I can probably do 100 trades with the amount of supplies I have. Which if you plan on trading more frequently, it will really be worth the money, even if you plan on only doing a few.

Â 

If a package is under 13 ounces, (which 99 percent of my trades are) you can ship it first class. I use paypal to print the label but you can also use the USPS site. I think the majority of my trading packages cost me an average of $2.00 to ship. Some are a bit more or a bit less, but never over $4.

Â 

If the weight is over 13 ounces, I just use one of the priority bubble mailers that I got for free from the USPS website (you can order packages of 15 priority bubble mailers and they will ship them to you at no cost) The bubble mailers have no weight limit and I believe cost about $5.50 or so to use, and I rarely need them. It's just for extra heavy packages.

Â 

I hope this helps!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


This really was so helpful!! Thank you! I have one last question for you... Do you just drop the package off in one of those blue metal USPS bins?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
*Sorry if this is off topic, but anyone that is new to trading can benefit from this, if not, skip reading this! *

I bought a small package scale (kitchen scale works too!) on amazon for about $12, which has more than paid for itself!! I also bought a bunch of these polymailers: http://www.amazon.com/100-10x13-VALUEMAILERS-MAILERS-ENVELOPES/dp/B000HG9I5A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1393355756&amp;sr=8-1&amp;keywords=tyvek+shipping+bag

I got a small roll of bubble wrap and some packing tape at a discount store for very cheap. Everything cost me about $20 total.  I can probably do 100 trades with the amount of supplies I have. Which if you plan on trading more frequently, it will really be worth the money, even if you plan on only doing a few.

If a package is under 13 ounces, (which 99 percent of my trades are) you can ship it first class. I use paypal to print the label but you can also use the USPS site. I think the majority of my trading packages cost me an average of $2.00 to ship. Some are a bit more or a bit less, but never over $4.

If the weight is over 13 ounces, I just use one of the priority bubble mailers that I got for free from the USPS website (you can order packages of 15 priority bubble mailers and they will ship them to you at no cost) The bubble mailers have no weight limit and I believe cost about $5.50 or so to use, and I rarely need them. It's just for extra heavy packages.

I hope this helps!







This really was so helpful!! Thank you!

I have one last question for you... Do you just drop the package off in one of those blue metal USPS bins?




Yep! I have one at the end of my street so I just walk down there and drop them in!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If they are larger packages and don't fit I have to bring them to the PO, but I think that only happened once before. When you're dealing with makeup trades, you can usually fit the packages in the blue mail boxes without any problem!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 26, 2014)

So I had e-mailed PopSugar a while ago about my damaged Gorjana and Griffin jewelry roll, and they had e-mailed me and said they would send a replacement over a week ago. I just contacted them and they said they mailed my replacement accidentally to my gift sub (I sent a February box to my mom) instead of me. Even though I could drive the hour or so to go get it, they asked if there was anything from a previous box that I would be interested in and that's like unleashing a kid in a candy store.

What the heck do I even ask for? LOL

EDIT: I subbed in December, so I asked if they still had the Michael Stars scarf from Nov13 (I really wanted that one!) and they said yes and that they are sending it to me. YAY!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I had e-mailed PopSugar a while ago about my damaged Gorjana and Griffin jewelry roll, and they had e-mailed me and said they would send a replacement over a week ago. I just contacted them and they said they mailed my replacement accidentally to my gift sub (I sent a February box to my mom) instead of me. Even though I could drive the hour or so to go get it, they asked if there was anything from a previous box that I would be interested in and that's like unleashing a kid in a candy store.

What the heck do I even ask for? LOL
Does this help?

http://www.ramblingsofasuburbanmom.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/Desktop1-001.jpg

I'd go for the wrap from November 13 since that is the nicest / most easily giftable thing in the past few months.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does this help?

http://www.ramblingsofasuburbanmom.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/Desktop1-001.jpg

I'd go for the wrap from November 13 since that is the nicest / most easily giftable thing in the past few months.  
That's exactly what I got!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's exactly what I got!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Great minds...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am wearing mine right now!  I keep it at work and it's perfect to throw over my shoulders when I'm freezing.  I pretty much only wear black so it never clashes.  It's easily my most used PSMH item.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Great minds...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am wearing mine right now!  I keep it at work and it's perfect to throw over my shoulders when I'm freezing.  I pretty much only wear black so it never clashes.  It's easily my most used PSMH item.  
Yea I subbed at the end of November and was hoping to snag that box just for the scarf, but they ended up sending the December box as my first one, so I missed out. I pretty much only wear black too, lol! I am super excited that this was a happy accident and I got a scarf out of the deal!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Feb 26, 2014)

I wear that scarf every day! I thought I lost it briefly at a park but I was a me to go back and retrieve it. I was so worried! :icon_cry:


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I wear that scarf every day! I thought I lost it briefly at a park but I was a me to go back and retrieve it. I was so worried!





That's awesome! I'm glad I made a good choice! If they have items from months ago still laying around their offices, they really should be doing more giveaways on their facebook or SOMETHING. They are always so nice and so helpful whenever I contact them, I always feel like whoever runs their facebook is kind of ruining their image. It's always filled with complaints that go ignored or answered with a generic response, hardly any giveaways or customer interaction etc. Seriously they should hire me to run their facebook! LOL


----------



## jennwzhu89 (Feb 26, 2014)

I also emailed about the my broken jewelry roll a while ago and they just got back to me saying that "Please note that the color will be slightly different, but we have worked directly with the vendor to ensure that you receive a functional Jewelry Roll!"

I have to admit I'm quite excited! The red color was the one I was least excited about. Has anyone received any different colors? I'm really hoping to get gold or expresso Fingers crossed.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennwzhu89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I also emailed about the my broken jewelry roll a while ago and they just got back to me saying that "Please note that the color will be slightly different, but we have worked directly with the vendor to ensure that you receive a functional Jewelry Roll!"

I have to admit I'm quite excited! The red color was the one I was least excited about. Has anyone received any different colors? I'm really hoping to get gold or expresso Fingers crossed.
Well my jewelry roll was delivered to my mothers house instead of mine, so I will call her and see if the roll is a different color!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennwzhu89 (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well my jewelry roll was delivered to my mothers house instead of mine, so I will call her and see if the roll is a different color!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Haha - that'd be great! I also responded to their email and asked if they knew what color I would be getting, but who knows if they'll respond!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Feb 26, 2014)

> I also emailed about the my broken jewelry roll a whileÂ agoÂ and they just got back to me saying that "Please note that the color will be slightly different, but we have worked directly with the vendor to ensure that you receive a functional Jewelry Roll!" I have to admit I'm quite excited! The red color was the one I was least excited about. Has anyone received any different colors? I'm really hoping to get gold or expresso Fingers crossed.


 I just got the same email and I'm excited for a color other than red too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennwzhu89 (Feb 26, 2014)

Not sure how I feel about this...They responded saying that the new jewelry roll would be more pink?

Quote:  The color is more of a pink-red, rather than the initial true red!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 26, 2014)

> Well my jewelry roll was delivered to my mothers house instead of mine, so I will call her and see if the roll is a different color!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 MissJexie, I got my replacement jewelry roll. One of them. The other is still coming. They were the exact same color as the first ones. So no changes yet! : )


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


MissJexie, I got my replacement jewelry roll. One of them. The other is still coming. They were the exact same color as the first ones. So no changes yet! : )
Yep! Just called my mom and she said it was red. No color variations!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'd love to see if anyone else gets a better color, though!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 26, 2014)

> Does this help? http://www.ramblingsofasuburbanmom.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/Desktop1-001.jpg I'd go for the wrap from November 13 since that is the nicest / most easily giftableÂ thing in the past few months. Â


 I love these photos! It has everything in the PSMH boxes to way back! That's naw awesome reference tool! Thank you for sharing! Nancy. : )


----------



## northwest22 (Feb 27, 2014)

Subbing for updates. My love for Popsugar has recently been renewed after a bad month with other subs. Got Escape Monthly and was dissapointed that it was basically all food. Then I subscribed to both the Her Fashion and Her Fitness (ships from Australia and the past boxes looked great) haven't even gotten shipping notification, but I saw the spoilers and they both look like boxes full of junk. Anyway, by comparison PS Is reasonably priced and high quality.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## northwest22 (Feb 27, 2014)

> Subbing for updates. My love for Popsugar has recently been renewed after a bad month with other subs. Got Escape Monthly and was dissapointed that it was basically all food. Then I subscribed to both the Her Fashion and Her Fitness (ships from Australia and the past boxes looked great) haven't even gotten shipping notification, but I saw the spoilers and they both look like boxes full of junk. Anyway, by comparison PS Is reasonably priced and high quality.  /emoticons/[email protected].png 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I do have to add that the Feb box was a total miss for me, but I've like all the other boxes I've received.


----------



## akritenbrink (Feb 27, 2014)

> > MissJexie, I got my replacement jewelry roll. One of them. The other is still coming. They were the exact same color as the first ones. So no changes yet! : )
> 
> 
> Yep! Just called my mom and she said it was red. No color variations!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'd love to see if anyone else gets a better color, though!


 Wow, I love the red color! I was lucky and got a non-broken one. It's sitting on my dresser until I figure out how I want to use it, and I see it every day and think how pretty it is.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *akritenbrink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Wow, I love the red color! I was lucky and got a non-broken one. It's sitting on my dresser until I figure out how I want to use it, and I see it every day and think how pretty it is.





I had no major issue with the red shade, however I just prefer more neutral tones. I do think it's kind of nice though, I just don't travel anywhere near enough to need a jewelry roll. Come to think of it...I don't even have enough jewelry that I would bring anywhere that would cause me to need a jewelry roll LOL. I think it would make an OK cosmetics holder, too. Put lippies in one zipper, maybe a small shadow quad or two in another zipper and liner, mascara etc in another. Then roll up a few brushes in the roll as well and toss it in an overnight bag.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## akritenbrink (Feb 28, 2014)

> > Wow, I love the red color! I was lucky and got a non-broken one. It's sitting on my dresser until I figure out how I want to use it, and I see it every day and think how pretty it is.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> I had no major issue with the red shade, however I just prefer more neutral tones. I do think it's kind of nice though, I just don't travel anywhere near enough to need a jewelry roll. Come to think of it...I don't even have enough jewelry that I would bring anywhere that would cause me to need a jewelry roll LOL. I think it would make an OK cosmetics holder, too. Put lippies in one zipper, maybe a small shadow quad or two in another zipper and liner, mascara etc in another. Then roll up a few brushes in the roll as well and toss it in an overnight bag.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yeah I think you could use it as a clutch or a wallet too, as long as you didn't have a jillion credit cards to manage.


----------



## Laurenv78 (Feb 28, 2014)

use code MARCH10 ta save $10 on March's box.....I hate this...I prepaid before the price increase but it seems they only raised the price to offer discounts to get more people to sub


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 28, 2014)

I got my replacement and it is still red, but maybe slightly different as they said...this color is called "tulip" rather than "poppy"...Ill have to compare the two when I get home tonight.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got my replacement and it is still red, but maybe slightly different as they said...this color is called "tulip" rather than "poppy"...Ill have to compare the two when I get home tonight.


Interesting... Post a side by side photo if you don't mind! I'd like to see the comparison  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my replacement and it is still red, but maybe slightly different as they said...this color is called "tulip" rather than "poppy"...Ill have to compare the two when I get home tonight.



Interesting... Post a side by side photo if you don't mind! I'd like to see the comparison



I agree I'm interested! Again, they accidentally shipping my box to my mom and when I called her she said, "nope it's red like the other one!" but if it's only a slight difference then maybe she didn't notice! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Laurenv78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  use code MARCH10 ta save $10 on March's box.....I hate this...I prepaid before the price increase but it seems they only raised the price to offer discounts to get more people to sub
I canceled because while I liked the boxes, I was really annoyed that I kept paying $40 while there were all kinds of crazy coupon codes going around. They started off February with a $10 off code and then eventually came out with another code for half off. Silliness! They should allow their current subscribers to use the codes or they're going to lose their loyal subbers, and just gain people that get one box and back out.


----------



## Monica Sue (Feb 28, 2014)

I am giving in and purchasing this box today i just hope i am not disappointed again i am making a new account and using the $10 off...

I have a subscription addiction...


----------



## trin0183 (Feb 28, 2014)

I had a pretty good experience in mysubscriptionAddiction swaps. Only one that I haven't received and it's been 2 weeks although the girl says she shipped. Otherwise, everyone is super pleasant and honest.


----------



## Vikki120306 (Feb 28, 2014)

> I had a pretty good experience in mysubscriptionAddiction swaps. Only one that I haven't received and it's been 2 weeks although the girl says she shipped. Otherwise, everyone is super pleasant and honest.


 I'm on there as well.. I have a swap pending and she's already received my end but she hasn't even shipped hers ðŸ˜•. She has a 100% rating out of a lot of swaps so I'm hoping it's just a rare occurrence.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 28, 2014)

So I looked at the two jewelry rolls together. SOmetimes I think there might be the slightest difference, but if there is it is so slight that it is not even detectable, really. Basically, they just changed the color name from Poppy to Tulip  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (Sorry for the crappy lighting).


----------



## akritenbrink (Feb 28, 2014)

I cancelled Popsugar and then regretted it and signed back up again. I was able to use a coupon code with the same account I had just cancelled on.


----------



## Tiffanybella82 (Mar 1, 2014)

Me too Angie. I hope it's good!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 1, 2014)

I have a 30% off for a New Beauty Test Tube, and now the $10 off PopSugar. I have allowed myself to pick ONE and I cannot decide.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been disappointed with my PopSugar boxes since December, but I haven't had the best experience with NB Test Tube either. I know one of them has got to be good this month...

SIGH. DECISIONS. &lt;/3


----------



## lorez88 (Mar 1, 2014)

It's officially March! I can't wait to see what you ladies get this month! I fully expect to be jealous of all of you.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lorez88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's officially March! I can't wait to see what you ladies get this month! I fully expect to be jealous of all of you.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hahaha that's totally my feelings. I think as much as I want to cave I'm going to hold off on PopSugar this month. If it's amazing then I will probably resub in April with a coupon code (because we all know they'll have one like they do every month!) and hope for the best. Although I'm FULLY expected this to be a great box simply because I'm not getting it LOL


----------



## Kenzie Bailey (Mar 1, 2014)

Just got notification that my box is on the way!

Here's to hoping this one doesn't disappoint


----------



## dousedingin (Mar 1, 2014)

> Just got notification that my box is on the way! Here's to hoping this one doesn't disappoint


 That's fast! Sounds like we'll have spoilers early this month!


----------



## Kenzie Bailey (Mar 1, 2014)

right?!

No tracking number is posted though, just 'processing', so I guess we'll see...


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 1, 2014)

I was charged today and box is processing.


----------



## ScaryMary (Mar 1, 2014)

Charged!  I re-subbed last month, and am really hoping to be impressed with March!  I did the Resort box too...  I have no resistance to Pop Sugar!!!


----------



## Kenzie Bailey (Mar 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScaryMary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Charged!  I re-subbed last month, and am really hoping to be impressed with March!  I did the Resort box too...  I have no resistance to Pop Sugar!!!
I'm having a hard time deciding whether or not to go for the resort box....
It's so tempting, but I don't want to spend $100 on something that has the potential to suck


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 1, 2014)

I just want a fun box that screams Spring!!! Also a heads up- The Resort Box is Sold Out!!


----------



## Kenzie Bailey (Mar 1, 2014)

looks like that makes the decision for me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Weebs (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *akritenbrink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I cancelled Popsugar and then regretted it and signed back up again. I was able to use a coupon code with the same account I had just cancelled on.
Thank You!  I just used the MARCH10 code and it worked for me too with the same account I just cancelled.  w00t!


----------



## AmryAnn (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *akritenbrink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I cancelled Popsugar and then regretted it and signed back up again. I was able to use a coupon code with the same account I had just cancelled on.
I'm in the same boat.  I signed up in February with a $10 discount code, decided it was too expensive at $40/month + shipping so I cancelled... now I'm tempted to sign up again with the new code....


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Mar 2, 2014)

http://www.fitsugar.com/Best-Fitness-Products-March-2014-34111481 I would love some "fitness" items this month. I fee. Like we haven't got anything along those lines in a long time. I really want those smoothie lids for a mason jar or even those travel razors.


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

http://www.fitsugar.com/Best-Fitness-Products-March-2014-34111481
I would love some "fitness" items this month. I fee. Like we haven't got anything along those lines in a long time. I really want those smoothie lids for a mason jar or even those travel razors.
Good idea @ mason jar smoothie lids. That'd be cool.


----------



## northwest22 (Mar 3, 2014)

> Good idea @ mason jar smoothie lids. That'd be cool.Â


 I own that lid and it's kind of a pain because it doesn't fit most Mason jars  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Mar 3, 2014)

> I own that lid and it's kind of a pain because it doesn't fit most Mason jars  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh wow. Ok, I'm glad u told me that. Interesting, does it fit a certain brand?


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Mar 3, 2014)

For those of you that have the Juice Generation book from the January box: I used my Vitamix to make several juices yesterday and they were all delicious. I'm really pleased with the book as there are so many recipes and lots of information. If you are considering juicing or doing a "cleanse" this is a very cost effective and reasonably easy way to do it. I think it cost me less than $20 to do it all myself yesterday verses $60+ per day most places charge. You can't beat the convenience factor of having the juices pre made and delivered but I'm sold on doing myself from here on out.


----------



## mvangundy (Mar 3, 2014)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEK! love.


----------



## nicolispicoli (Mar 3, 2014)

Did anyone get the Mrch spoiler email with the blue ikat scarf? I just re-subbed with the march10 code this morning, so glad I did!


----------



## brainybeauty (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm so surprised they sent a spoiler! Maybe all the recent disappointing boxes (for some) have contributed to a large loss of subscribers (larger than I thought, at least).


----------



## nicolispicoli (Mar 3, 2014)

Too quick mvangundy!! LOL


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 3, 2014)

I am SO excited about this spoiler!!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bschlee (Mar 3, 2014)

That spoiler was a great surprise--this scarf looks amazing!


----------



## boxnewbie (Mar 3, 2014)

Waaaaa! I was being strong about this! I cancelled my sub after Feb, but I'm liking this scarf! Oh popsugar, damn you!


----------



## Laurenv78 (Mar 3, 2014)

LOVE this!  So happy I am getting this month's box. They should just throw a scarf in every box lol


----------



## AmryAnn (Mar 3, 2014)

The spoiler did it's trick on me.  Had cancelled but now I'm back for the scarf with the $10 off code... super excited!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeautifyMyLife (Mar 3, 2014)

Yes! I just resubbed this morning on a whim and this spoiler just made it so worth it. I'd easily pay $35 for the scarf alone.


----------



## ladyrox (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm SO excited about this spoiler!  I re-subbed just to get the March box - the $10 discount was hard to ignore.

Also, does anyone know how the "free" box works?  I'm officially at "influencer" status so I get one free month.  Do I get to choose when that free month is applied or will they automatically send me the next box shipped?


----------



## raaayvend (Mar 3, 2014)

I bet they lost a ton of subscribers! I personally unsubbed after Jan, but just signed up for March before I even saw that spoiler. Loving the scarf!


----------



## had706 (Mar 3, 2014)

Oh no.  I cancelled for this month and was staying strong even with the $10 off coupon.  I ordered FFF and the resort box and just ordered Golden Tote so I really really don't need this one....but I want that scarf!


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Mar 3, 2014)

Well, popsugar got me again. That scarf was the perfect spoiler!


----------



## ladyrox (Mar 3, 2014)

Also, isn't this the same brand of the grey scarf they sent way back when?  I love that scarf and use it all the time, so I'm extra pumped!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 3, 2014)

Oh PopSugar...you just totally cleaned out what was left of my bank account even though I PROMISED myself I wouldn't get this month's box.

They knew exactly what to put in that spoiler to get us back! LOL


----------



## BeautifyMyLife (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ladyrox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm SO excited about this spoiler!  I re-subbed just to get the March box - the $10 discount was hard to ignore.

Also, does anyone know how the "free" box works?  I'm officially at "influencer" status so I get one free month.  Do I get to choose when that free month is applied or will they automatically send me the next box shipped?
The free box should be automatically applied on your next box.

And yes, this is the same brand as the silver scarf.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 3, 2014)

Well the spoiler makes up for missing out on the resort box.  

I'm going to start a subscription box company and put nothing but scarves in it.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 3, 2014)

> Oh PopSugar...you just totally cleaned out what was left of my bank account even though I PROMISED myself I wouldn't get this month's box. They knew exactly what to put in that spoiler to get us back! LOL


 Rachel, you are so sweet! You will love the scarf! I already do! It's pretty isn't it! I had started a wardrobe of scarves this last year. I already had about 8 of them and I have at least added 2-3 a month. I now have 33 scarves to my name that I know of, unless one is stuck in the back of a drawer or in a sleeve some where!!!A LOL one for about every occasion I can think of!A. But, I don't have a lot of royal blue, black scarfs so I am riled to add this one to my collection!!!!! Yippee!


----------



## brainybeauty (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
I'm going to start a subscription box company and put nothing but scarves in it.  
LOL I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Rachel, you are so sweet! You will love the scarf! I already do! It's pretty isn't it! I had started a wardrobe of scarves this last year. I already had about 8 of them and I have at least added 2-3 a month. I now have 33 scarves to my name that I know of, unless one is stuck in the back of a drawer or in a sleeve some where!!!A LOL one for about every occasion I can think of!A. But, I don't have a lot of royal blue, black scarfs so I am riled to add this one to my collection!!!!! Yippee!

haha I have way too many scarves but I LOVE them, and I agree: I don't have any that look like this one either!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well the spoiler makes up for missing out on the resort box.  

I'm going to start a subscription box company and put nothing but scarves in it.  
hahaha it would be a great box!! Scarves are awesome because they're classy and a nice gift for almost every lady, so even if you don't like it, there's a good chance you know someone who will!


----------



## Lolo22 (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well the spoiler makes up for missing out on the resort box.  

*I'm going to start a subscription box company and put nothing but scarves in it.  *
OMG that would be my dream come true!!

Oh and thanks for the spoiler PS, I am back again for March  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Honestly, if they start doing a spoiler each month I think people would be much happier.


----------



## Vikki120306 (Mar 3, 2014)

I am laughing at myself right now... Pop is really working to get all the unsubbers from last month back and they got me.  I'm a sucker for promo codes


----------



## lilpapsgirl (Mar 3, 2014)

They got me. I unsubscribed, but when I saw the scarf and the 10 off code I signed back up. Officially pumped for this box.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Mar 3, 2014)

Wow I'm so shocked they released this spoiler! I actually really like it and maybe I can give my November scarf a break. I wonder if they will start shipping soon!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 3, 2014)

They're reading this thread right now and laughing as they throw all the scarves into the air lol


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 3, 2014)

Seriously scarves weigh next to nothing can probably be folded down to ship in small mailers, so shipping would minimal, and they require no packing to protect them, other than maybe water resistant wrap. 

Anyone want to financially back my idea or should I start applying to be on Shark Tank?

Edit: Crap it already exists https://treasurepack.com/scarf?refid=44


----------



## Lesliek0211 (Mar 3, 2014)

Count me in to getting sucked right back in after I un-subbed for this month! I can't wait to get this scarf!


----------



## kayrahmarie (Mar 3, 2014)

> Well the spoiler makes up for missing out on the resort box. Â  I'm going to start a subscription box company and put nothing but scarves in it. Â


YES! LOVE IT!


----------



## polarama (Mar 3, 2014)

They got me.  I had cancelled before Feb but between the scarf spoiler and the code, I'm back in.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It DOES make up for missing the resort box!


----------



## teenyfish (Mar 3, 2014)

I thought I was 100% done with PS. BUUTTT, I ordered this month's box D: 

After this one, I'm OUT, I swear!!! hehe


----------



## euripus (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lilpapsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

They got me. I unsubscribed, but when I saw the scarf and the 10 off code I signed back up. Officially pumped for this box.

Ditto.  Augh I love that scarf... and 10 bucks off?  Wellllll... okay if you insist.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 3, 2014)

You all are so funny! LOL Popsugar is laughing at all of us! Showing one picture of a scarf and giving $10 off and they got you under their spell! I love it! I am too, so we are all in the same boat, just loving that scarf and I hope the rest of the box is as awesome. I love Popsugar and am pretty much thrilled with it most months, and most items and I know I will be this month too! Enjoy everyone!!!!


----------



## celticjade (Mar 3, 2014)

Is this the first time they've released a spoiler for the regular month box? They must have really suffered a huge drop off! Cute scarf! So I'm excited. At $72 dollars, I wonder what the value of the other items will be. I've got a good feeling about this box :0) BTW, if they keep offering the $10 off code, they should just drop the price of the box back to $35. I think that's when a lot of the problems started.


----------



## s112095 (Mar 3, 2014)

I love the scarf! This was their last shot for me so maybeâ€¦. 

I could track my box by reference so hopefully i'll have it by the end of the week.


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 3, 2014)

Now I'm really tempted to get a second box... XD


----------



## jbird1175 (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mvangundy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



EEEEEEEEEEEEEK! love.
Well, I cancelled...and then I re-subbed. You got me again PS. Damn you. LOVE that scarf!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 3, 2014)

My box has shipped from NY! 1.8 lbs! Very light!


----------



## celticjade (Mar 3, 2014)

In other news, my box is now"processing". Hoping it initiates soon! I'm going out of town this weekend, so if I don't get it by Saturday, I have to wait till the 21st! Fingers crossed it ship out tomorrow.


----------



## Kerryliz (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *s112095* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love the scarf! This was their last shot for me so maybeâ€¦. 

I could track my box by reference so hopefully i'll have it by the end of the week.

How much does it weigh?!


----------



## celticjade (Mar 3, 2014)

> My box has shipped from NY! 1.8 lbs! Very light!


 Wow, that is very light! Really wondering about the other items. Light isn't bad, this scarf is proof :0)


----------



## celticjade (Mar 3, 2014)

Remember the email stating 10 people will win over $200 of Lollia products? I wonder if 1.8 pounds means we won't get a Lollia item. I can imagine them being a little heavy.


----------



## jzim291 (Mar 3, 2014)

Oh em gee. That scarf is phenomenal.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Mar 3, 2014)

I knew something was up when I finished work and saw this thread had almost 50 responses from when I checked at lunch.  
 
Not sure about the scarf for myself, but I bet it'll be great for trading. Or who knows? I might love it. We'll see.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 3, 2014)

> Remember the email stating 10 people will win over $200 of Lollia products? I wonder if 1.8 pounds means we won't get a Lollia item. I can imagine them being a little heavy.


 Well, I guess I didn't win!! LOL. I never win anyway, so was even going there!!!!! Unless they send it separate???? Who. knows???


----------



## celticjade (Mar 3, 2014)

So, 10 winners will get the Calm The Complete Story Collection from Lollia : http://lollialife.com/products/calm-the-complete-story

Some of the mini sizes of the Calm products are light in weight and not as expensive.

Can you imagine winning this and getting the scarf?  What a month that would be!


----------



## celticjade (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Well, I guess I didn't win!! LOL. I never win anyway, so was even going there!!!!! Unless they send it separate???? Who. knows???

I guess that would be a good way of knowing if you won!  Oh, man.  I have the worst luck as well.  But separate?  That would be Epic.  Keeping the suspense :0)


----------



## EevieK (Mar 3, 2014)

Darn you PS! I don't even *need* this scarf for my overflowing collection, but it's so cute I couldn't NOT get it. Ugh. Ok. I really need to hand my card over to my boyfriend for safe keeping LOL


----------



## Kerryliz (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *celticjade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Remember the email stating 10 people will win over $200 of Lollia products?

I wonder if 1.8 pounds means we won't get a Lollia item. I can imagine them being a little heavy.

Well, I guess I didn't win!! LOL. I never win anyway, so was even going there!!!!! Unless they send it separate???? Who. knows??? 
I think last time they had a giveaway people who won had their boxes shipped via a different method? @JenniferV you won last time didn't you?? Any insight??


----------



## bookwormphotographer (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm so glad I didn't cancel. I am so excited about the scarf-snazzy!!


----------



## OiiO (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I think last time they had a giveaway people who won had their boxes shipped via a different method? @JenniferV you won last time didn't you?? Any insight??
They sent it by Fedex Home rather than Fedex SmartPost, that was the main difference as far as I remember  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They sent it by Fedex Home rather than Fedex SmartPost, that was the main difference as far as I remember  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Yes, this exactly!!!!!


----------



## hellorigby (Mar 3, 2014)

oh darn it, popsugar. i love that scarf, and i'm on a low-buy that doesn't include my previous subscriptions... so tempted to resub!


----------



## kawaiihoots (Mar 3, 2014)

Oh man, I am totally excited for March now. I love the feeling of being excited for this box again! Blue is my favorite color and I was just thinking the other day what a surprising amount of use I've got out of the other two scarves from them.


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Mar 3, 2014)

Well add me to the list of suckers ... between the scarf and the $10 coupon, I just joined. I've been following the boxes and contemplating popsugar for nearly a year a now, but couldn't quite stomach $35-40 on something that I didn't know what I was getting. But I decided since I'd pay $20 for that scarf without even thinking about it, $10 for a box a mystery was more my speed!

In addition to hoping for at least one beauty item, I'm wishing for something for the kitchen and a book!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 3, 2014)

Ugh... the only way I'm convincing myself not to sub right now is repeatedly chanting "You just bought FOUR scarves from Cents of Style.  FOUR. You DO NOT NEED ANOTHER SCARF."  And then my inner child wails "But it's pretty and I want it!!!"

Please everyone buy these boxes and keep my wallet safe!  Haha!  (Seriously though I hope this box is amazing for everyone getting it!)


----------



## Kittylasmu (Mar 3, 2014)

I had cancelled my Popsugar after I got my Socialbliss box this month--which I LOVED!

But yeah--I saw that scarf and then the $10 off, figured I'll give it another go. I love scarves and surprises


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Love that scarf! Had to order!


----------



## klg534 (Mar 3, 2014)

Sooo...what do we think is in the REST of the box? Its light, we know that... popcorn? haha


----------



## OiiO (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sooo...what do we think is in the REST of the box? Its light, we know that... popcorn? haha 
Good question! Usually light boxes have makeup, skincare or jewelry in them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JHP07 (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ugh... the only way I'm convincing myself not to sub right now is repeatedly chanting "You just bought FOUR scarves from Cents of Style.  FOUR. You DO NOT NEED ANOTHER SCARF."  And then my inner child wails "But it's pretty and I want it!!!"

Please everyone buy these boxes and keep my wallet safe!  Haha!  (Seriously though I hope this box is amazing for everyone getting it!)

I'm trying to hold off on re-subscribing as well...let's stay strong, for the sake of our wallets... 





 &lt;--  save money vs. new scarf


----------



## kayrahmarie (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *s112095* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love the scarf! This was their last shot for me so maybeâ€¦. 

I could track my box by reference so hopefully i'll have it by the end of the week.
How do you track by reference again? I forgot  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Mar 3, 2014)

Oh. My. God. Love love the scarf! And I'd been getting so sad about the last couple of boxes... I was debating over getting a second Resort box or getting the Nina Garcia Quarterly, but didn't take the plunge. With the spoiler and the promo code, it's totally worth it to me to get a second March box just for gifting or trading for PS items in past boxes that I missed out on. Yay! It's so pretty!


----------



## lorez88 (Mar 3, 2014)

Add me to to the list of ladies that got sucked back in with the spoiler! But hey, at least now I don't have to be envious, I can join the happiness party!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stephstrong (Mar 3, 2014)

Ugh I unsubscribed after last month then saw this spoiler and tried to resist, checked out Brokedown's facebook page and this scarf is part of their NEW line....I caved!! Between this box and the resort box I feel like a total lush!!


----------



## jzim291 (Mar 3, 2014)

Sunglasses! Can you imagine how sexy that would be with the scarf!


----------



## BratzFan (Mar 3, 2014)

I resuscribed as well with the $10 off. I didn't have to use a different email address to use the promo code, which I thought was weird. I'm glad it's a light box, at least we know we won't get a family sized bottle of suave shampoo


----------



## jzim291 (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BratzFan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I resuscribed as well with the $10 off. I didn't have to use a different email address to use the promo code, which I thought was weird. I'm glad it's a light box, at least we know we won't get a family sized bottle of suave shampoo




This was hilarious. I'm still laughing.


----------



## lorez88 (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BratzFan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I resuscribed as well with the $10 off. I didn't have to use a different email address to use the promo code, which I thought was weird. I'm glad it's a light box, at least we know we won't get a family sized bottle of suave shampoo




I resubbed with a coupon with my same email address too! This is the second month I do that. I don't really get why some people can do it and others can't.


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kayrahmarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How do you track by reference again? I forgot  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Enter your subscription number into the fedex track by reference box. I usually just enter today's date, enter country and your zip.


----------



## Kittylasmu (Mar 3, 2014)

Oh, I didn't have to put in new information for my resub. I cancelled last month and then resubbed after I saw the scarf offer. In that case, don't they realize unless you get a deal on a multi-sub, why wouldn't I just want to cancel, get a coupon and then resub each month? There must be something they do to deter that.


----------



## Babs28 (Mar 3, 2014)

I wonder if I could cancel my monthly sub (my 6 months ran out last month and use the discount code) and then resub with the discount code. how do you cancel your sub? I can't find it!


----------



## stephstrong (Mar 3, 2014)

> Oh, I didn't have to put in new information for my resub. I cancelled last month and then resubbed after I saw the scarf offer. In that case, don't they realize unless you get a deal on a multi-sub, why wouldn't I just want to cancel, get a coupon and then resub each month? There must be something they do to deter that.


 Shhhh!!!! ðŸ™Š


----------



## lauren2828 (Mar 4, 2014)

> Ugh... the only way I'm convincing myself not to sub right now is repeatedly chanting "You just bought FOUR scarves from Cents of Style. Â FOUR. You DO NOT NEED ANOTHER SCARF." Â And then my inner child wails "But it's pretty and I want it!!!" Please everyone buy these boxes and keep my wallet safe! Â Haha! Â (Seriously though I hope this box is amazing for everyone getting it!)


 My husband is going to give me that look when he realizes that I ordered 2 scarves from Cents of Style and in a moment of weakness I got this box. I have no self control! I tried to say no and told myself that surely they would be sold out of the March box by this evening. I took it as a sign that this box is meant for me when there were still March boxes left.


----------



## Monica Sue (Mar 4, 2014)

I am super happy I am getting this now just because of the scarf!  it is too cute!   Cant wait to see what else is in the box!


----------



## kayrahmarie (Mar 4, 2014)

> Enter your subscription number into the fedex track by reference box. I usually just enter today's date, enter country and your zip.Â


interesting, it said not found.


----------



## northwest22 (Mar 4, 2014)

> Oh wow. Ok, I'm glad u told me that. Interesting, does it fit a certain brand?


 I'm not sure I didn't own mason jars before, so I have bought 3 separate jars since getting that lid in a sub box, and it doesn't fit any of them (all different sizes, but average size like 12-20oz.) I need to put the lid n my purse so that I always have it with me to test out first before I buy the jar.


----------



## northwest22 (Mar 4, 2014)

Loving the look of that scarf. It's going to be a good box. I'm really hoping they put a cool home item in there too (maybe not a candle) I'm really makeup-ed out wih all these subs and PS is one of the few that actually puts some cool home items in (like the Bentgo box , Calendar etc.) I'm looking forward to finding out whats in there. Find it weird that they released a spoiler, that's really unique for the monthly PS isn't it?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kayrahmarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


interesting, it said not found.
That means it hasn't shipped yet.


----------



## latinafeminista (Mar 4, 2014)

Eeeep that scarf though! I'm probably going to give in and resub again. They should do a spoiler every month!


----------



## Kittylasmu (Mar 4, 2014)

FYI!  

I know some of you, when resubbing, say you sometimes get charged for a past box.

SOMEWHERE on the sign up page, there is an 'opt in for previous box' option. I did not see it, BUT--the confirmation email I received gave a list of information, including an email so I could reneg on the opt in if it was done on accident.

Seems to me that the previous box opt in should not be set to default, but whatever. I am very glad I read the confirmation email all the way through because I certainly don't need a dupe box.

I hope this helps someone.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 4, 2014)

Ah, I caved &amp; subbed for March. The scarf is so pretty!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## catipa (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ah, I caved &amp; subbed for March. The scarf is so pretty!


----------



## Kerryliz (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ugh I unsubscribed after last month then saw this spoiler and tried to resist, checked out Brokedown's facebook page and this scarf is part of their NEW line....I caved!! Between this box and the resort box I feel like a total lush!!





Ooohhh I like those lacey legging things... I hope we get a Brokedown discount code too so I can get them!!


----------



## natashaia (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well the spoiler makes up for missing out on the resort box.  

I'm going to start a subscription box company and put nothing but scarves in it.  
my dream box! i am currently loving Zara scarves right now. i got a bunch during their winter sale- and they are all long and really soft.


----------



## Vikki120306 (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kittylasmu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  FYI!

I know some of you, when resubbing, say you sometimes get charged for a past box.

SOMEWHERE on the sign up page, there is an 'opt in for previous box' option. I did not see it, BUT--the confirmation email I received gave a list of information, including an email so I could reneg on the opt in if it was done on accident.

Seems to me that the previous box opt in should not be set to default, but whatever. I am very glad I read the confirmation email all the way through because I certainly don't need a dupe box.

I hope this helps someone.
Yea, beware of this.  I actually noticed it when I resubbed yesterday but I unchecked it.  It's kinda shady that they automatically check it for you... like, "Let's squeeze one more box purchase out of this person, muahahaha"



 lol


----------



## RachRDH (Mar 4, 2014)

Fed-ex said mine shipped yesterday at 1.8 lbs! This is my last month of the 3 month sub I got in January, after two months of meh for me I am super thrilled about the scarf! This month might make me decide to continue after I was certain I was finished.


----------



## emmzk25 (Mar 4, 2014)

1.8 lbs too - nothing special for me:-(


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Mar 4, 2014)

Bought one today. The scarf sold me. Excited to be getting both popsugar boxes next month. I wonder when it will ship  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RDolph (Mar 4, 2014)

I love the scarf! Super glad I never followed through on cancelling.


----------



## ashleygo (Mar 4, 2014)

Mine initiated 1.8 lbs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If it actually gets picked up today I will have it Friday.


----------



## stephstrong (Mar 4, 2014)

> Bought one today. The scarf sold me. Excited to be getting both popsugar boxes next month. I wonder when it will ship  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 I'm surprised there were any left after that spoiler!!


----------



## akritenbrink (Mar 4, 2014)

> > Â  FYI! I know some of you, when resubbing, say you sometimes get charged for a past box. SOMEWHERE on the sign up page, there is an 'opt in for previous box' option. I did not see it, BUT--the confirmation email I received gave a list of information, including an email so I could reneg on the opt in if it was done on accident. Seems to me that the previous box opt in should not be set to default, but whatever. I am very glad I read the confirmation email all the way through because I certainly don't need a dupe box. I hope this helps someone.
> 
> 
> Yea, beware of this.Â  I actually noticed it when I resubbed yesterday but I unchecked it.Â  It's kinda shady that they automatically check it for you... like, "Let's squeeze one more box purchase out of this person, muahahaha"
> ...


 That happened to me too... So strange. I did manage to catch it in time.


----------



## latinafeminista (Mar 4, 2014)

So I cancelled on Feb 28th and my account shows as closed.  But I want to resub! What's the best way to do it AND be able to use the code?


----------



## Monica Sue (Mar 4, 2014)

I made a new account but used my referral link from my previous account and used the code plus got credit for the referral!


----------



## Ashley Crisman (Mar 4, 2014)

fed ex shipment has been updated. Anticipated to ship tonight at 7:00. seems as tho there is going to be some variations. my weight is 1.9!


----------



## Monica Sue (Mar 4, 2014)

mine is shipping tonight!!!!!


----------



## stephstrong (Mar 4, 2014)

> I made a new account but used my referral link from my previous account and used the code plus got credit for the referral!


 Wait I'm confused..!


----------



## boxnewbie (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monica Sue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I made a new account but used my referral link from my previous account and used the code plus got credit for the referral!
But is your previous account still active? Can you still get credit if previous account is not active?


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 4, 2014)

Mine is 1.9 too. Unfortunately too light to be a winner!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monica Sue (Mar 4, 2014)

I canceled the subscription right after i got my february box and it is showing up as a referral so yep!


----------



## mvangundy (Mar 4, 2014)

My box was picked up and shipped enroute to MEEEE as of early this afternoon.  No estimated delivery date yet!  Fingers crossed by this weekend.


----------



## Monica Sue (Mar 4, 2014)

I think because the scarf is so light there is still a chance for the box to be good and hey just the scarf makes me happy i could care less if anything else was in it


----------



## melanie0971 (Mar 4, 2014)

I unsubbed Saturday and changed my mind 5 minutes later and resubbed with the March code. There was no opt in for waiting list option but it said I had selected it. I sent an email even though it was march 1 and probably didn't matter. They responded yesterday I was set for march. Also the code worked  and I checked by reference and it left last night! 1.8 lbs


----------



## celticjade (Mar 4, 2014)

Mine's 1.9 pounds as well, hopefully shipping out of California tonight. I've noticed in the past that boxes leaving CA are sometimes .1 or .2 pounds different than NY. I bet that's it.


----------



## melanie0971 (Mar 4, 2014)

> Mine's 1.9 pounds as well, hopefully shipping out of California tonight. I've noticed in the past that boxes leaving CA are sometimes .1 or .2 pounds different than NY. I bet that's it.


 I think so. My 1.8 is out of NY


----------



## OiiO (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *emmzk25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

1.8 lbs too - nothing special for me:-(
Me neither, oh well, there were only ten winners anyway so our chances were slim  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 4, 2014)

1.8 lbs shipping out of NY.  No extra bonus for me ah well.  I won last year so no biggie, everyone else should have a turn.

Anyone recall how much the empty PS box weighs?  Last April the box was very light like this month, I recall.

Edit I found my old post from April: I just weighed an empty PS box and it weighs 7.2 ounces which is about .45lbs.

So everything inside (plus packing materials) only weights around 1.35lbs for this box. 

The April 2013 box weighed 1.2 lbs.


----------



## afwife8405 (Mar 4, 2014)

1.9lbs for me out of Gilroy, CA and it looks like it will be here Friday!

Brainstorming things that could be in the box....

- a reusable grocery tote

- perfume

- jewelry

- pair of socks

- sunglasses


----------



## MsBLittleton (Mar 4, 2014)

I have 2 tracking #s! You think 1 is a fluke? 1. Is intimated 2. Is in transit.


----------



## miniminiluv (Mar 4, 2014)

Has anyone ever noticed that popsugar will have one blah month and then one great box the next month!?


----------



## celticjade (Mar 4, 2014)

> I have 2 tracking #s! You think 1 is a fluke? 1. Is intimated 2. Is in transit.


 Is the weight the same?


----------



## MsBLittleton (Mar 4, 2014)

> Is the weight the same?


I have 2 tracking #s! You think 1 is a fluke? 1. Is intimated 2. Is in transit. It is the same weight!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nectarbean (Mar 4, 2014)

I hope they continue the trend of offering a spoiler. This is my final month since July. I might be inclined to purchase future boxes if they have spoilers. Otherwise I'm sticking with my cancellation.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Mar 4, 2014)

A couple months ago a bunch of us had 2 tracking numbers and we all just got 1 box. Sorry, but it's probably just a mistake...


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *miniminiluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone ever noticed that popsugar will have one blah month and then one great box the next month!?
Hmmm I don't know... because personally I thought December 2013, January 2014, and February 2014 were all blah. XD


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 4, 2014)

1.9lbs from Gilroy... hopefully this means I can get it by Thursday or Friday!


----------



## teenyfish (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hmmm I don't know... because personally I thought December 2013, January 2014, and February 2014 were all blah. XD
me too :/


----------



## Baublesntreats (Mar 4, 2014)

1.8 lbs from NY!  Oh well, guess I didn't win.  I'm excited for this box though!


----------



## Hailey928 (Mar 4, 2014)

I have been deciding whether or not to sub to Popsugar for a couple months now. I wasn't happy with what I saw for the past few months, but I am so glad that March is my first box! The scarf alone is worth it! 

My box shipped today at 1.9 lbs. I wonder what else is in there?!?


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Mar 4, 2014)

I just saw that someone listed the scarf on eBay...I wonder if they are preemptively doing this or if the boxes have actually been delivered?


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Mar 4, 2014)

I



> I just saw that someone listed the scarf on eBay...I wonder if they are preemptively doing this or if the boxes have actually been delivered?Â


 I saw that too. I would think it's preemptive. I thought the price was funny considering the March box is stil available, but to each her own.


----------



## Kereneko (Mar 4, 2014)

Just received my shipping email a few hours ago. Its 1.8lbs coming from NY! This is my first popsugar and I'm quite excited!


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Mar 4, 2014)

1.8lbs from NY to Chicago. It looks like the usual jaunt to Wisconsin will again be over a weekend.


----------



## kayrahmarie (Mar 5, 2014)

Initiated in Gilroy at 1.9lbs for me!


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 5, 2014)

Hmm I got the spoiler email about the scarf, was really tempted to re-sub with the $10 off coupon but decided not to for now. Seeing the size of everyone's shipments makes me wonder what is going to be in the box?? They seem very light this month! I suppose a scarf doesn't weigh much at all, and neither would sunglasses or lip gloss or things to that effect... But I would've loved to see a book for spring reading! Can't wait to see the spoilers when you all get your boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## camel11 (Mar 5, 2014)

Today is probably the day a spolier hits instagram/twitter! I can't waitttt to see if I should regret being pulled in!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Mar 5, 2014)

M



> Today is probably the day a spolier hits instagram/twitter! I can't waitttt to see if I should regret being pulled in!


 I can't wait either!


----------



## arp2489 (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QuixoticGirly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

M
I can't wait either!
I can barely contain my excited


----------



## melanie0971 (Mar 5, 2014)

> 1.8lbs from NY to Chicago. It looks like the usual jaunt to Wisconsin will again be over a weekend.


 Yep. Though last month my box was sent on Tuesday and back from it's wisconsin visit by Saturday! Speaking of smart post... I am waiting for another box that ships from Chicago. It has arrived in Wisconsin and is now heading back to me in the south suburbs. Expected arrival is Saturday. Yes 6 days to get from Chicago go the south suburbs. How is this efficient again?


----------



## Baublesntreats (Mar 5, 2014)

> Yep. Though last month my box was sent on Tuesday and back from it's wisconsin visit by Saturday! Speaking of smart post... I am waiting for another box that ships from Chicago. It has arrived in Wisconsin and is now heading back to me in the south suburbs. Expected arrival is Saturday. Yes 6 days to get from Chicago go the south suburbs. How is this efficient again?


 Agreed. I am waiting for another box that shipped from a different part of my state, about an hour away from me. According to the estimated delivery time, it will take six days to reach me! It is literally in my town today but won't be delivered until Friday. I don't like to pay for shipping for boxes, but maybe it's worth it sometimes. For example, Social Bliss charges $7.95 for shipping but got from CA to me in NJ in 2 days last month. Of course, if I didn't look at the tracking, I would never know how long a box was taking or where it was going before it reached me. Maybe I'll have to try that!


----------



## Kittylasmu (Mar 5, 2014)

I resubbed, didn't even go a month without PS lol BUT--I am wondering. Anyone else who has resubbed this month, have you received any tracking or can you track with your sub #? I don't see anything for me yet. Really surprised how soon the boxes are going out!


----------



## Monica Sue (Mar 5, 2014)

mine just left the fedex location in jersey this morning going off when i got mine last month it should get to me saturday or monday smh...  They havent put an arrival date on it yet would be nice to get sooner!


----------



## ginmorel (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kittylasmu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I resubbed, didn't even go a month without PS lol BUT--I am wondering. Anyone else who has resubbed this month, have you received any tracking or can you track with your sub #? I don't see anything for me yet. Really surprised how soon the boxes are going out!
I also resubbed and didn't even go a month without PS ether lol



 No tracking # here and cannot track by reference. We might be waiting a little longer for our box to ship


----------



## jbird1175 (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ChicagoBlonde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  1.8lbs from NY to Chicago. It looks like the usual jaunt to Wisconsin will again be over a weekend.
Ugh. I am going out of town for work and will be gone all next week so I will have to live vicariously through spoilers.

I think that there is a piece of jewelry in the box and a bag of some sort of snack - not popcorn but some sort of other snack like pop chips or something. I'm trying to think of what other light weight goodies could be in that box...


----------



## melanie0971 (Mar 5, 2014)

> I also resubbed and didn't even go a month without PS ether lol :icon_redf Â No tracking # here and cannot track by reference. We might be waiting a little longer for our box to ship :icon_cry:


 I unsubbed and resubbed Saturday. Mine left NY yesterday.


----------



## ginmorel (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *melanie0971* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I unsubbed and resubbed Saturday. Mine left NY yesterday.
I unsubbed about 2 weeks ago and resubbed after the spoiler email so I guess I will be waiting



 good thing is I will hopefully see spoilers soon!


----------



## LindseyJ (Mar 5, 2014)

This is the first time I've looked at this thread in a while and I just saw the scarf spoiler! I forgot to update my card information over the weekend and almost didnt go in and update it because I wasnt too excited by Februarys box and not sure if I wanted marchs, but I went ahead and did it anyway. After seeing this spoiler now, I'm glad I did! I love that scarf! Hopefully everything else in the box is just as good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ugh. I am going out of town for work and will be gone all next week so I will have to live vicariously through spoilers.

Â 

I think that there is a piece of jewelry in the box and a bag of some sort of snack - not popcorn but some sort of other snack like pop chips or something. I'm trying to think of what other light weight goodies could be in that box...


I just resubbed, I couldn't even last a whole month! And I partially blame you... Thanks to your premonition of a piece of jewelry and a snack  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (combined with the scarf and $10 off coupon) I couldn't resist!


----------



## Tricia Lewis (Mar 5, 2014)

I am so dying to see the spoilers. I unsubbed the day I opened my Feb box. It just didn't live up to my expectations. I started in October of last year and LOVED Oct and Nov, then it all went downhill. I resubbed Sunday, no tracking # yet. Here's hoping that when you all post your box I don't get buyers remorse. I'm also in for the LE box... hopefully at least one of the boxes wows me.


----------



## jbird1175 (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I just resubbed, I couldn't even last a whole month! And I partially blame you... Thanks to your premonition of a piece of jewelry and a snack  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (combined with the scarf and $10 off coupon) I couldn't resist!

Oh-em-gee! My first enabler victim! And I am not sorry!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SubMom13 (Mar 5, 2014)

I really love the scarf color! The other stuff won't really matter. Ok it still does but not as much. This is my last month subscribing from my 6 month subscription and I may go another if there is another spoiler this great in April or great coupon code!


----------



## jorja628 (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ugh. I am going out of town for work and will be gone all next week so I will have to live vicariously through spoilers.

I think that there is a piece of jewelry in the box and a bag of some sort of snack - not popcorn but some sort of other snack like pop chips or something. I'm trying to think of what other light weight goodies could be in that box...


Based on shipping history in Jan &amp; Feb, I'm hoping I get my box on Saturday. I'm hoping this is true because, like you, I'm out of town all next week for work. I would be so upset if it comes while I'm gone!!


----------



## Kerryliz (Mar 5, 2014)

Eeee!! Shipped.. should get it Friday!! Not a winner... not even mad - I hate bath products!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 5, 2014)

The weight is still heavier than the heaviest Glossybox, for example, so everything in it isn't necessarily super light. Almost 2 pounds when a scarf is basically weightless still leaves plenty of room for some nice things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## klg534 (Mar 5, 2014)

I am hoping for some chocolates.  Cuz why not...


----------



## MoiSurtout (Mar 5, 2014)

I really liked those chocolate cookie chips we got last summer; something like that would be lightweight. So would diamond jewellery, fitbits and ipods. On the downside, it could be 'gift cards' and foil packets. Ah, the suspense! I really hope we get complete spoilers today. 

I have the double tracking number bug. I'm really hoping the correct number is the box that's already left Keasby, and not the one stuck on 'shipment information sent to fedex.'


----------



## camel11 (Mar 5, 2014)

Anyone have a box out for delivery??


----------



## nectarbean (Mar 5, 2014)

Sigh. 1.8 lbs out of NY which means I will get it in 2 weeks once it arrives back to NY from it's marvelous trip through 4 states.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 5, 2014)

Anyone who is worried about the weight of the boxes- good things come in small packages! Not saying this is guaranteed to be a great box or anything, but I do a LOT of trading and sometimes I pack a envelope full to the brim with stuff and it's STILL under a pound! Scarves (as we know we're getting! ) jewelry, and cosmetics are all very light. We could also be getting something like a stationary set or a hair accessory-who knows?

I'm actually more intrigued by a light box! Don't forget: lasts months was heavy because of the huge bottle of Dial body wash! LOL


----------



## ashleygo (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone who is worried about the weight of the boxes- good things come in small packages! Not saying this is guaranteed to be a great box or anything, but I do a LOT of trading and sometimes I pack a envelope full to the brim with stuff and it's STILL under a pound! Scarves (as we know we're getting! ) jewelry, and cosmetics are all very light. We could also be getting something like a stationary set or a hair accessory-who knows?

I'm actually more intrigued by a light box! Don't forget: lasts months was heavy because of the huge bottle of Dial body wash! LOL
I think some people are just sad (myself included) because that means they didn't win the give away or else their box would be heavier.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think some people are just sad (myself included) because that means they didn't win the give away or else their box would be heavier. 
Oh that I understand completely, I just noticed some people being nervous in general about what the box could include at such a light weight.

Do they always include giveaway products within the regular boxes, or have they occasionally mailed them separately?


----------



## celticjade (Mar 5, 2014)

If I didn't know about the "track by reference" trick, I'd be going crazy right now, because my account still shows "processing", even though my package left Sacramento this morning and can possibly get to me by Friday. Which means I'm bidding adieu to this forum until my package comes :0)


----------



## LindseyJ (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone who is worried about the weight of the boxes- good things come in small packages! Not saying this is guaranteed to be a great box or anything, but I do a LOT of trading and sometimes I pack a envelope full to the brim with stuff and it's STILL under a pound! Scarves (as we know we're getting! ) jewelry, and cosmetics are all very light. We could also be getting something like a stationary set or a hair accessory-who knows?

I'm actually more intrigued by a light box! Don't forget: lasts months was heavy because of the huge bottle of Dial body wash! LOL
Yes! I love light boxes! It makes me even more curious about whats in it.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone who is worried about the weight of the boxes- good things come in small packages! Not saying this is guaranteed to be a great box or anything, but I do a LOT of trading and sometimes I pack a envelope full to the brim with stuff and it's STILL under a pound! Scarves (as we know we're getting! ) jewelry, and cosmetics are all very light. We could also be getting something like a stationary set or a hair accessory-who knows?

I'm actually more intrigued by a light box! Don't forget: lasts months was heavy because of the huge bottle of Dial body wash! LOL

Yep, and months before were heavy because of the smoothie book, the "can't cook" book, etc...so we're probably not getting a big bottle of Dial, another candle, or another cookbook (which lots of people have complained about), but pretty much any beauty product, jewelry, or even small home decor item could be in there at that weight.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 5, 2014)

On another note, I just got my Michael Stars Folk Art Wrap from PopSugar in the mail today and I am IN LOVE. No wonder why everyone that got the November box has been raving about it!

I'm plus sized and it still wraps around me like a blanket! LOL


----------



## Kittylasmu (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  On another note, I just got my Michael Stars Folk Art Wrap from PopSugar in the mail today and I am IN LOVE. No wonder why everyone that got the November box has been raving about it!

I'm plus sized and it still wraps around me like a blanket! LOL
Same here, that thing is HUGE and I love it. I can wear it as a shawl and I've used it as a blanket on flights lol


----------



## ashleygo (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh that I understand completely, I just noticed some people being nervous in general about what the box could include at such a light weight.

Do they always include giveaway products within the regular boxes, or have they occasionally mailed them separately?
I think they have only done one and that was inside the package, but it was also only a clutch.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think they have only done one and that was inside the package, but it was also only a clutch. 
Ohhh I see! Gotcha. Has anyone confirmed that they have a heavier box yet? If not, there's still hope! lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleygo (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ohhh I see! Gotcha. Has anyone confirmed that they have a heavier box yet? If not, there's still hope! lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Yeah, if they are giving away that many things like it seemed it might come in another box. That's what I keep telling myself. I hope we at least get one item from that brand, it might not be too heavy if it's a lotion or something.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, if they are giving away that many things like it seemed it might come in another box. That's what I keep telling myself. I hope we at least get one item from that brand, it might not be too heavy if it's a lotion or something. 
I've never tried anything from that company, but it all seems like it would be wonderful to try! I'm sending good vibes your way that you win! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LindseyJ (Mar 5, 2014)

Didnt the people who received the clutch they gave away have their boxes shipped fedex home instead of smartpost? OR am i just crazy for thinking that I remember that? lol.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Didnt the people who received the clutch they gave away have their boxes shipped fedex home instead of smartpost? OR am i just crazy for thinking that I remember that? lol.
Yes, they were delivered by FedEx home delivery.  My tracking number was different, shorter than with SmartPost and they shipped from California (they had been shipping my monthly boxes from NY, since I'm in VA).


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 5, 2014)

> Didnt the people who received the clutch they gave away have their boxes shipped fedex home instead of smartpost? OR am i just crazy for thinking that I remember that? lol.


 Yes - I think your right. No fancy bath products coming my way- my box is in route @ 1.8pds. I hope this brokendown scarf is as soft as the first one they sent out- that scarf is one of my fav PS items to date..cliche I know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kayrahmarie (Mar 5, 2014)

If it wasn't for ramblingsofasurburbanmom and this thread I would have never known about the scarf spoiler. I never got the email! Lol.


----------



## teenyfish (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ugh. I am going out of town for work and will be gone all next week so I will have to live vicariously through spoilers.

I think that there is a piece of jewelry in the box and a bag of some sort of snack - not popcorn but some sort of other snack like pop chips or something. I'm trying to think of what other light weight goodies could be in that box...
I'm getting a clarisonic and the packaging weight is 1.8lbs... maybe it's a scarf &amp; clarisonic for everyone hehe!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Ugh I'm hoping there are spoilers today or tomorrow!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  On another note, I just got my Michael Stars Folk Art Wrap from PopSugar in the mail today and I am IN LOVE. No wonder why everyone that got the November box has been raving about it!

I'm plus sized and it still wraps around me like a blanket! LOL
Yay, I'm glad you like it!


----------



## itsMac (Mar 5, 2014)

I've been stalking Instagram like a crazy person... #popsugar, #popsugarmusthave, #popsugarmh ....I'm grossing myself out with all of the ways that I'm searching for an image.

When did I get so invested/sucked in?!


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 5, 2014)

I hope they include a discount for Lollia products!


----------



## nicepenguins (Mar 5, 2014)

Mine is somewhere in NJ and will probably make it to me by Monday--hoping for a good spoiler soon in the meantime...maybe someone out west will get it later today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## akritenbrink (Mar 5, 2014)

OK after a couple of days, I finally figured out how you guys all knew how to look up your tracking with your subscription number, did it, and then not 5 mins later I got a tracking email, WOOT! lol


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 5, 2014)

Yay I got a shipping notification from Gilroy CA. Should be here by Fri!!!! Maybe Saturday.


----------



## Jodym (Mar 5, 2014)

Any luck?


----------



## itsMac (Mar 5, 2014)

If my tracking follows the previous patterns, I should have mine on Saturday...


----------



## miniminiluv (Mar 5, 2014)

Me too! Im in LA and got my tracking info today !ðŸ˜ƒ


----------



## Boadicea (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been stalking Instagram like a crazy person... #popsugar, #popsugarmusthave, #popsugarmh ....I'm grossing myself out with all of the ways that I'm searching for an image.

When did I get so invested/sucked in?!





me too! I think I love doing it because I like the mystery of it, and trying to figure the mystery out.


----------



## ashleygo (Mar 5, 2014)

Mine is moving super quick this month I might even get it tomorrow if I'm lucky.


----------



## Kenzie Bailey (Mar 5, 2014)

Lucky girl!  Mine is taking its happy time hanging out in NJ.  Hoping it picks up the pace!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mine is moving super quick this month I might even get it tomorrow if I'm lucky.
Dang, mine moved fast this month as well, but I don't expect it until Saturday, Friday if I'm really lucky.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 5, 2014)

Mine has made it to grove city, OH. An hour from my house! I still won't get it till Friday unless a miracle takes place!!!


----------



## kayrahmarie (Mar 5, 2014)

Mine just shipped out from Gilroy today around 4, I live in Monterey and last month it went from Gilroy to Sacramento then Sac to Monterey. Should be here by Friday!!


----------



## wurly (Mar 5, 2014)

> I've been stalking Instagram like a crazy person... #popsugar, #popsugarmusthave, #popsugarmh ....I'm grossing myself out with all of the ways that I'm searching for an image. When did I get so invested/sucked in?! :gruebel:


 Welcome to my world...


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 5, 2014)

I really hope someone gets their box tomorrow!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Mine's still stuck in Watsonville, CA and based on the last boxes... it won't be here until Friday at the earliest.


----------



## itsMac (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Welcome to my world...
 I work from home, too...so nothing stops me from (1) Checking for spoilers, (2) this thread.


----------



## MKSB (Mar 5, 2014)

Mine is 1.9 lbs...It should be here in 2-3 days. Is .1 pound enough to make a difference? Everybody else is saying theirs is 1.8...


----------



## kayrahmarie (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MKSB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine is 1.9 lbs...It should be here in 2-3 days. Is .1 pound enough to make a difference? Everybody else is saying theirs is 1.8...
I was thinking the same thing, mine is at 1.9 lbs too!


----------



## itsMac (Mar 5, 2014)

@MKSB &amp; @kayrahmarie- are both of your boxes shipping from California?

I think someone a few pages back said that in the past the CA boxes have been about.1 or .2 lbs heavier than boxes shipping from NY...probably just a different packing material or something!

**edited for a spelling mistake...whoops**


----------



## kayrahmarie (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @MKSB &amp; @kayrahmarie- are both of your boxes shipping from California?

I think someone a few pages back said that in the past the CA boxes have been about.1 or .2 lbs heavier than boxes shipping from NY...probably just a different packing material or something!

**edited for a spelling mistake...whoops**
yes! my box is shipping from CA. I must have looked over that post, but different shipping material makes sense  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Mar 5, 2014)

My shipping just updated! I may get my box by Friday, fingers crossed! I'm kind of hoping there is something I can gift my sister for her birthday along with those paper and co coasters I've been hoarding.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Mar 5, 2014)

> Â I work from home, too...so nothing stops me from (1) Checking for spoilers, (2) this thread.


 This right here is my problem. It's almost completely taken over my eBay obsession...


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Mar 5, 2014)

> My shipping just updated! I may get my box by Friday, fingers crossed! I'm kind of hoping there is something I can gift my sister for her birthday along with those paper and co coasters I've been hoarding.


 I love gifting items from my boxes (the ones I can part with). I gave those coasters to my mom-in-law along with some customized coffee mugs. She loved them!


----------



## itsMac (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QuixoticGirly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


This right here is my problem. It's almost completely taken over my eBay obsession...
Yes!!! I'm considering setting up a trade thread as well, which will immediately rule my life!! But between these subscription boxes, cosmetic warehouse sales (I love you, Estee Lauder, Inc) and beauty haul's I'm starting to accumulate a lot of "stuff"...I have to do something with it!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Mar 6, 2014)

> Yes!!! I'm considering setting up a trade thread as well, which will immediately rule my life!! But between these subscription boxes, cosmetic warehouse sales (I love you, Estee Lauder, Inc) and beauty haul's I'm starting to accumulate a lot of "stuff"...I have to do something with it!


 I need to set up a trade thread too! I give all my gently used items to my less makeup obsessed girlfriends or my YouTube friends, but I still have a cabinet full of unopened goodies from popsugar, random cosmetics and more Julep polish than I could ever wear in a lifetime. Also, am I the only one continually fantasizing about all the different outfits I will wear with my new blue scarf? I can't stop daydreaming about it. This is silly. Still also quietly hoping for those Instagram bracelets...


----------



## ChristinaM3535 (Mar 6, 2014)

Oh man. I literally go back and forth with wanting to know what is in the box one month, to not checking anything until I get it. I am 1.8lbs and since I am in Chicago, it comes here, heads up north to Wisconsin, then back down? Really? Like we don't have enough people in Chicago to hand out some PS boxes! lol I am excited!! I am hoping for earrings...makeup...I don't think we have gotten earrings? The scarf is just gorgeous. I use the Dial body wash every day so it was a pleasant surprise for a random $3 add on! haha


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 6, 2014)

I would really love it if there was eyeshadow primer in our boxes. We get so much eyeshadow from other subs but I need primer to apply it. Primer isn't too heavy. Hoping it is in my box and squeezing the last little bit out of my Lorac primer for a little longer.


----------



## MichiChan (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kayrahmarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was thinking the same thing, mine is at 1.9 lbs too!

Mine is 1.9 lbs too. I've noticed over the past few months that boxes can fluctuate between 0.1 - 0.2 lbs, so maybe that's why ours is more than the 1.8 lbs of the others this month? Extra bubble wrap in ours? Hehe.


----------



## Kenzie Bailey (Mar 6, 2014)

Seriously need to stop browsing the Sisco Berluti page!
I'm falling in love with their obscenely pricey bracelets and now I'll be disappointed because they aren't likely to be in our March box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 6, 2014)

I remember in December my friends lulufrost bracelet was packed in bubble wrap and put into a plastic bag, and mine was just in the little white pouch with no outer protection, so it's very possible that some people's items are packed a bit differently which would explain the weight difference.

Also if we are getting a food item and there are variations that might change the weight. For example a caramel-coated popcorn would weigh more than a popcorn dusted with cheese, or a salted popcorn.

I don't think that the 0.1 lbs in difference means anything big in regards to the items in the box, but hey...I guess we'll find out soon!


----------



## LindseyJ (Mar 6, 2014)

Aww, I was hoping the would be some spoilers posted last night! Hopefully today!


----------



## arp2489 (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QuixoticGirly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


This right here is my problem. It's almost completely taken over my eBay obsession...
Me too! I switched to working remotely over a year ago (I used to commute ridiculous hours to get to the closest office). I am on the hunt for spoilers constantly! Also, my eBay obsession is borderline unhealthy...


----------



## Kerryliz (Mar 6, 2014)

Mine comes tomorrow and I NEVER get mine before spoilers come out.... so that means there have to be some today!! Right..?


----------



## mvangundy (Mar 6, 2014)

Mine is in Grove City, OH and I live in Grove City, OH, but I still don't have an est delivery date.  I bet I'll get mine tomorrow too, even though its like 2 miles from my house!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tricia Lewis (Mar 6, 2014)

Obsessively checking IG for updates is healthy right? I work remotely also and today will be low productivity if someone doesn't post a spoiler soon, lol!


----------



## itsMac (Mar 6, 2014)

My problem is that the initial spoiler photo immediately makes me ask, "are there variations?"...this page has created a monster.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Mar 6, 2014)

> Obsessively checking IG for updates is healthy right? I work remotely also and today will be low productivity if someone doesn't post a spoiler soon, lol!


 Totally healthy!


----------



## RDolph (Mar 6, 2014)

I keep refreshing, hoping someone got their mail before 10 AM Eastern...


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 6, 2014)

I think we may have some spoilers today!

Or by the latest tomorrow!

I love how early PS has been sending their boxes lately.


----------



## ashleygo (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My problem is that the initial spoiler photo immediately makes me ask, "are there variations?"...this page has created a monster.
They haven't done variations on the scarves they have had so far so I don't think we will see any on this one.


----------



## itsMac (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They haven't done variations on the scarves they have had so far so I don't think we will see any on this one.
Oops, I didn't word that properly at all! I meant the initial reveal photo on instagram when we see the other products! That makes me curious about variations! I definitely don't want a different version of the scarf- it's gorgeous just the way it is


----------



## Lolo22 (Mar 6, 2014)

Received my replacement jewelry roll today and it was definitely a different color(love it!!!). These zippers slide like dream, what a difference!


----------



## stephstrong (Mar 6, 2014)

> Received my replacement jewelry roll today and it was definitely a different color(love it!!!). These zippers slide like dream, what a difference!


 I love it!!! Wish I would have gotten that one to begin with!!


----------



## dousedingin (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Received my replacement jewelry roll today and it was definitely a different color(love it!!!). These zippers slide like dream, what a difference!



That color is super cute!


----------



## Monica Sue (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would really love it if there was eyeshadow primer in our boxes. We get so much eyeshadow from other subs but I need primer to apply it. Primer isn't too heavy. Hoping it is in my box and squeezing the last little bit out of my Lorac primer for a little longer. 
Im actually hoping to not get that because there is one coming in my beauty box 5 this month.


----------



## Monica Sue (Mar 6, 2014)

My box seems to be having so much fun in Jersey it doesn't want to leave!  Seems like it is shipping as slow as the last one meaning I probably wont get it until Monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I spent all night thinking about the different outfits to wear with the scarf!  Also stalking IG smh...  I think I need help!


----------



## nicolispicoli (Mar 6, 2014)

Last month mine shipped on the 5th and arrived on the 7th (Gilroy to Sacramento), but I think we had spoilers on the 6th, so here's hoping!

I don't know if it's because I hadn't re-subbed until the morning before the scarf spoiler came out, but mine still hasn't shipped yet. It shows processing and I tracked by reference and nothing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennwzhu89 (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Received my replacement jewelry roll today and it was definitely a different color(love it!!!). These zippers slide like dream, what a difference!




I was so excited to receive my replacement today too! But my replacement is horrendous. The zippers work fine (they don't fully close all the way but oh wells), but everything else feels and looks so much cheaper - almost like it was rushed together.


----------



## Kerryliz (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennwzhu89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Received my replacement jewelry roll today and it was definitely a different color(love it!!!). These zippers slide like dream, what a difference!




I was so excited to receive my replacement today too! But my replacement is horrendous. The zippers work fine (they don't fully close all the way but oh wells), but everything else feels and looks so much cheaper - almost like it was rushed together.






















Omg... is that a joke?! That is HORRENDOUS. If I were Gorjana and Griffin I would be mortified to have my name on that...


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Mar 6, 2014)

Ya, that is bad. I'd send it back. :/


----------



## Kittylasmu (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennwzhu89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I was so excited to receive my replacement today too! But my replacement is horrendous. The zippers work fine (they don't fully close all the way but oh wells), but everything else feels and looks so much cheaper - almost like it was rushed together.





















From someone who works in manufacturing, I gotta say--it looks like the zippers and logo they have stock. The 'leather' looks like it was cut by hand and hastily put together - this is seriously some shoddy work and I'm surprised it passed inspection. I'm sorry they gave you such a great color but did such a crap job of it.


----------



## jennwzhu89 (Mar 6, 2014)

I emailed them again with these pictures, but at this point I don't even want a replacement. I'm seriously mortified they would even send this out to their customers. I mean there's no way that this passes any kind of quality inspection. I do love the color, but I'm so over these jewelry rolls!! They've seriously become more of a hassle and nuissance than anything else. I really just can't wait to see what's in the March box!


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennwzhu89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I was so excited to receive my replacement today too! But my replacement is horrendous. The zippers work fine (they don't fully close all the way but oh wells), but everything else feels and looks so much cheaper - almost like it was rushed together.

That is terrible!  And if you compare the seams of your replacement to your old one, they are completely different! I would send those pictures in and ask what on earth they were thinking!

Edit: Whoops, post jinx!

I wouldnt want a replacement either but *something* should be done.


----------



## Lolo22 (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennwzhu89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I was so excited to receive my replacement today too! But my replacement is horrendous. The zippers work fine (they don't fully close all the way but oh wells), but everything else feels and looks so much cheaper - almost like it was rushed together.
Mine has the cut-off edges too but I am ok with it.  It looks beautiful from the outside and it functions, so I can use it.  I don't think the leather will fray.  It looks to me like it was maybe assembled wrong though because the 1st one has the fabric overlay on top of/concealing the leather edges and this one is the reverse of that (you can see the difference in my side by side pic).  Mine was in a shrink wrap bag so I guess PS didn't even look at them?

The other one I will probably donate to goodwill just in case someone wants to try to replace the zippers.


----------



## LindseyJ (Mar 6, 2014)

I cant believe there are still no spoilers! I keep seeing new posts and get excited, lol.


----------



## nicepenguins (Mar 6, 2014)

> I cant believe there are still noÂ spoilers! I keep seeing new posts and get excited, lol.


 Same! Fingers crossed that someone gets it today.


----------



## camel11 (Mar 6, 2014)

Ughhh this is the worst!! I know people have the boxes but don't have them on INSTAGRAM which isn't fair!


----------



## ashleygo (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ughhh this is the worst!! I know people have the boxes but don't have them on INSTAGRAM which isn't fair!
better than people who post a picture of their unopened boxes and are like "Yay! Popsugar came!" Seriously lady, post a picture of the contents, I'm dying over here.


----------



## LindseyJ (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  better than people who post a picture of their unopened boxes and are like "Yay! Popsugar came!" Seriously lady, post a picture of the contents, I'm dying over here. 
I hate when people do that! Its the worst!


----------



## Kittylasmu (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  better than people who post a picture of their unopened boxes and are like "Yay! Popsugar came!" Seriously lady, post a picture of the contents, I'm dying over here. 
That made me laugh--yeah, that is just cruel!


----------



## lilpapsgirl (Mar 6, 2014)

This is killing me! Spoilers pu-lease...


----------



## Tricia Lewis (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm hoping that when all the East Coast girls get home from work in a few hours, SOMEONE will post a pic!


----------



## mvangundy (Mar 6, 2014)

Mine is SITTING at my hometown Fedex, and my delivery just updated to Saturday (which will be tomorrow most likely).  But let me pick it up!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hailey928 (Mar 6, 2014)

I wonder if we would get that infuser water bottle that people were talking about earlier in the thread? That would be pretty light


----------



## jennwzhu89 (Mar 6, 2014)

So they've gotten back to me and asked if there's anything from a previous box that I would like. They'd be happy to send that to me. i believe someone has also gotten that response before - I already have the michael stars scarf and the cuyana scarf..anything else you guys think has been one of the "best" items?

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jennwzhu89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I was so excited to receive my replacement today too! But my replacement is horrendous. The zippers work fine (they don't fully close all the way but oh wells), but everything else feels and looks so much cheaper - almost like it was rushed together.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm east coast and my box eta is Monday but I get it a day early (usually) which means I'll get it Sat. Mine is hanging out in WV SmartPost hub.


----------



## ashleygo (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm east coast and my box eta is Monday but I get it a day early (usually) which means I'll get it Sat. Mine is hanging out in WV SmartPost hub.
Mine is @ WV too, they have had it since 5 am this morning.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll get mine tomorrow though since I'm in Northern VA.. Hopefully someone in NJ or somewhere closer has theirs.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 6, 2014)

Mine is an hour away and says delivery Saturday! Are they killing me!!! This smart post thing is for the dogs!


----------



## ydlr20 (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm in the east coast as well. Mine left Keasbey, NJ this morning, so I am hoping that it will get to my post office tonight and delivered to me tomorrow or at the latest on Saturday.


----------



## boxnewbie (Mar 6, 2014)

> Mine is @ WV too, they have had it since 5 am this morning.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll get mine tomorrow though since I'm in Northern VA.. Hopefully someone in NJ or somewhere closer has theirs.Â


 Lol!! I'm from NJ and I don't even have a tracking # yet. Sorry ladies.


----------



## Kerryliz (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennwzhu89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So they've gotten back to me and asked if there's anything from a previous box that I would like. They'd be happy to send that to me. i believe someone has also gotten that response before - I already have the michael stars scarf and the cuyana scarf..anything else you guys think has been one of the "best" items?

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jennwzhu89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I was so excited to receive my replacement today too! But my replacement is horrendous. The zippers work fine (they don't fully close all the way but oh wells), but everything else feels and looks so much cheaper - almost like it was rushed together.





















My all-time faves were the Bodum Mugs, Brokedown Scarf from Sept 2012, and Heather Belle Tassle necklace


----------



## Tricia Lewis (Mar 6, 2014)

I love all three of those and I think other people really loved the wrap from the december box. I gifted it since I knew someone it was perfect for, and she LOVES it.


----------



## LindseyJ (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mvangundy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine is SITTING at my hometown Fedex, and my delivery just updated to Saturday (which will be tomorrow most likely).  But let me pick it up!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
You should just run down to fedex and tell them you want it now! haha!


----------



## Monica Sue (Mar 6, 2014)

mine is now in Georgia and I am in Atlanta going off last month it was in the same place also on Thursday but still took til Monday to get it well actually Tuesday because my Monday mail lady doesnt like to walk up the one flight of stairs to deliver my packages.  Best believe I will  be sitting in my window waiting for her to pull up this time!!!


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 6, 2014)

you could try looking at this:

http://www.ramblingsofasuburbanmom.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/Desktop1-001.jpg

She has a compilation post of all the popsugar goodies for a year or so  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mcgregg1 (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm considering jumping on the PopSugar bandwagon! I've been stalking reviews and looking at previous boxes. I've just got so many sub boxes going...Birchbox, Ipsy, Julep, Glossybox...Im thinking about replacing a couple of my current subs for PopSugar. Is it really worth it?


----------



## lechatonrose (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mcgregg1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm considering jumping on the PopSugar bandwagon! I've been stalking reviews and looking at previous boxes. I've just got so many sub boxes going...Birchbox, Ipsy, Julep, Glossybox...Im thinking about replacing a couple of my current subs for PopSugar. Is it really worth it?
It's my favourite one. I've cancelled all of my others until things settle down financially for me.  But this is also pre-spoiler lol, ask again after  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bschlee (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm really hoping that the box includes Divergent and tickets to the movie, like they did for Perks of Being a Wallflower when that movie came out!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mcgregg1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm considering jumping on the PopSugar bandwagon! I've been stalking reviews and looking at previous boxes. I've just got so many sub boxes going...Birchbox, Ipsy, Julep, Glossybox...Im thinking about replacing a couple of my current subs for PopSugar. Is it really worth it?
Iâ€™ve found that having multiple beauty subs isnâ€™t any more fun than having just one. With BB, GB and Ipsy (plus others) I was getting a lot of repeat items and feeling kind of ho hum about it all. Right now I have Glossybox, Popsugar and Bonjour Jolie, which have some overlap, but each has a different focus, so I'm excited to get each of them. Popsugar is my favourite.


----------



## itsMac (Mar 6, 2014)

Anyone else totally thrown off on Instagram when you search "#popsugar"...It's a bizarre mix of actual Must Have boxes, random tags "for likes" (which is a phenomenon that I just don't understand), and pictures of the British Royal Family...


----------



## ashleygo (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bschlee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm really hoping that the box includes Divergent and tickets to the movie, like they did for Perks of Being a Wallflower when that movie came out!
too light to include a book, but I'm all for movie tickets


----------



## lilnole04 (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone else totally thrown off on Instagram when you search "#popsugar"...It's a bizarre mix of actual Must Have boxes, random tags "for likes" (which is a phenomenon that I just don't understand), and pictures of the British Royal Family...
YES!!! I was like...um....what?? I would take a prince in my box though...so that's something (like a legit royal one...none of that frog business)


----------



## Tricia Lewis (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  too light to include a book, but I'm all for movie tickets
I was thinking it would be cool if it was an ebook download or an audio book download of something! Light to ship, but still really nice!


----------



## ashleygo (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tricia Lewis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was thinking it would be cool if it was an ebook download or an audio book download of something! Light to ship, but still really nice!
I would love that!


----------



## subbox (Mar 6, 2014)

Why are there still no spoilers?!! I'm refreshing the page every few minutes!


----------



## Kismet1428 (Mar 6, 2014)

Mine is about 4 hours from me... which by shipping time means I MIGHT have it Saturday or Monday.  This is killing me.  This will be my second box and I liked last months but it was a bit ho hum.... a big let down from what I was expecting, but worth it monetarily I guess.  But my rule is to give it 3 months and then decide, so this will be box #2 for me and I AM SO EXCITED!!!!  

Hurry up and deliver already!!!!!


----------



## Kismet1428 (Mar 6, 2014)

Back to back posts....  I just compared the shipping time from last month's shipment and it arrived the next day.... OMG!!!! I might have mine tomorrow!!  EEK!!!


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 6, 2014)

Mine left Sacramento this morning at 9 am ish. Sacramento is a 2 hour drive from me!!!!!!!!!!!! I know my box is in my town now but will it be delivered tomorrow is the question........


----------



## Kenzie Bailey (Mar 6, 2014)

Seriously?!  Mine's still in Pennsylvania.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Get here already!!!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jennwzhu89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 


It was me that they offered a replacement item to. They sent my replacement jewelry roll to the gift subscription attached to my account (my mom, but she's in another state). I chose the Michael Stars wrap because I didn't get the November box, however I wasn't even sure what they had available so it was a shot in the dark.

I would just e-mail them with a list of 3-4 things in order of preference. Go to a site who does quick photos of everything (like mysubscriptionaddiction) and see if there is anything you didn't receive that you might be interested in. Or maybe something like the Michael Stars Wrap would be good to get again as I personally think it makes an amazing gift.

I also noticed that the Michael Stars wrap is on sale on the MS website and there's different colors...I'm SO tempted. Going to refrain since I literally have $0 in my bank account...but tempted nonetheless!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MelissaB (Mar 6, 2014)

The "currently viewing" list on the side is SO long  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Love it!


----------



## s112095 (Mar 6, 2014)

Someone needs to get their box. I want to know what's in it


----------



## Tricia Lewis (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MelissaB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The "currently viewing" list on the side is SO long




Love
They should rename it "Currently starring at the screen with frustration and simultaneously creeping on IG while they should be doing productive things with their life..." List.


----------



## mvangundy (Mar 6, 2014)

Well I'll be getting mine for sure tomorrow, so if no one else posts anything I'll be sure to post!  And I am off on Fridays  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kismet1428 (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tricia Lewis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They should rename it "Currently starring at the screen with frustration and simultaneously creeping on IG while they should be doing productive things with their life..." List.
 
That is perfect!!!!  That is exactly what we are doing!  Each one waiting until someone say Ta Da!!!!  

I wish it could be me but I will be looking forward to the first one - MVangundy!!!!


----------



## ladyroses (Mar 6, 2014)

Open Open Open........


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Mar 6, 2014)

> Anyone else totally thrown off on Instagram when you search "#popsugar"...It's a bizarre mix of actual Must Have boxes, random tags "for likes" (which is a phenomenon that I just don't understand), and pictures of the British Royal Family...


 Haha yes! I find myself often completely distracted by Prince Harry &amp; the wild party life of a young royal bachelor. Then it's back to my more "serious" life of obsessively stalking for PS spoilers...


----------



## queenofserendip (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm so excited for this box. My first sub month was February and I wasn't blown away. I felt like the jewelry roll was cheap, and I was annoyed at all of the beauty items. I obvs already love the scarf and I'm secretly crossing my fingers that those bracelets from the IG spoiler are in the monthly box for March. It would explain the light weight. Really if those and the scarf are in the box, they would just need to add a couple other cheapie items and the box would already have a really high value!


----------



## ElizabethStreet (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofserendip* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm so excited for this box. My first sub month was February and I wasn't blown away. I felt like the jewelry roll was cheap, and I was annoyed at all of the beauty items. I obvs already love the scarf and I'm secretly crossing my fingers that those bracelets from the IG spoiler are in the monthly box for March. It would explain the light weight. Really if those and the scarf are in the box, they would just need to add a couple other cheapie items and the box would already have a really high value!
I think the IG spoiler pic (I posted it like 2 weeks ago i think?) is for the limited edition box for March because it is a high ticket item and goes with that theme..so don't get your hopes too high because that would make the regular March box super high value


----------



## pg10 (Mar 6, 2014)

Super excited to see the spoilers for this box! Popsugar does an excellent job save for those minor slip-ups (ahem...February box). Also for you ladies out there who didn't get a chance to get the Special Edition Resort special and have some extra spending cash, check out the Nina Garcia Quarterly box. It's supposed to be amazing this time around and I believe today or tomorrow is the last day to subscribe if they haven't already run out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ydlr20 (Mar 6, 2014)

My tracking just updated with an estimated delivery day of TUESDAY :-( The only thing that would make me happy right now is for someone else to post SPOILERS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pg10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Super excited to see the spoilers for this box! Popsugar does an excellent job save for those minor slip-ups (ahem...February box). Also for you ladies out there who didn't get a chance to get the Special Edition Resort special and have some extra spending cash, check out the Nina Garcia Quarterly box. It's supposed to be amazing this time around and I believe today or tomorrow is the last day to subscribe if they haven't already run out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Is there a promo code for Quarterly boxes? Because I'm seriously tempted by Nina Garcia's box!


----------



## MichiChan (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Received my replacement jewelry roll today and it was definitely a different color(love it!!!). These zippers slide like dream, what a difference!




Omg I loooove the new colour! It's gorgeous and so on trend this year! So lucky!


----------



## pg10 (Mar 6, 2014)

I didn't use one unfortunately, but in some other thread I was reading, one of the users had listed that she emailed the quarterly service and told them her friend had used a 10% discount code and they emailed her one back too. So you could try that. The only thing is that the Nina Garcia box is due to close soon, and they take like a day or two to reply so you might want to email them today? Not to be an enabler, but her box is going to have 15 items this time so it's like $7 an item!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Article about her talking about her box: http://sg.finance.yahoo.com/news/nina-garcia-celebrates-five-years-130000552.html


----------



## subbox (Mar 6, 2014)

Also, she's tweeted saying there are only 30 boxes left!


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pg10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I didn't use one unfortunately, but in some other thread I was reading, one of the users had listed that she emailed the quarterly service and told them her friend had used a 10% discount code and they emailed her one back too. So you could try that. The only thing is that the Nina Garcia box is due to close soon, and they take like a day or two to reply so you might want to email them today? Not to be an enabler, but her box is going to have 15 items this time so it's like $7 an item!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Article about her talking about her box: http://sg.finance.yahoo.com/news/nina-garcia-celebrates-five-years-130000552.html


Quote: Originally Posted by *subbox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Also, she's tweeted saying there are only 30 boxes left!
sldkfjlskdfjl ahhhhh you all are such enablers!!! XD I really, really want to...


----------



## itsMac (Mar 6, 2014)

> Also, she's tweeted saying there are only 30 boxes left!


 Ughh, whyyyyyy isn't it pay day!?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## afwife8405 (Mar 6, 2014)

This is torture, surely someone got their box today, right?!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Mar 6, 2014)

> Super excited to see the spoilers for this box! Popsugar does an excellent job save for those minor slip-ups (ahem...February box). Also for you ladies out there who didn't get a chance to get the Special Edition Resort special and have some extra spending cash, check out the Nina Garcia Quarterly box. It's supposed to be amazing this time around and I believe today or tomorrow is the last day to subscribe if they haven't already run out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Already caved on this in after I heard there were 15 items in it celebrating her anniversary at MC. So excited for this and Popsugar!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 6, 2014)

I know I'm in the minority here, but I didn't think Nina's box was that great. 





I mean it had a couple items that appealed to me but mostly it was kinda "meh" to me.


----------



## kayrahmarie (Mar 6, 2014)

> Received my replacement jewelry roll today and it was definitely a different color(love it!!!). These zippers slide like dream, what a difference!


oh my goodness, that color is gorgeous!


----------



## pg10 (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know I'm in the minority here, but I didn't think Nina's box was that great. 






I mean it had a couple items that appealed to me but mostly it was kinda "meh" to me. 

I can understand where you are coming from. She has a theme oriented box so I feel like it can be hit or miss. My friend, who also got the first box, wasn't a fan of the whole glam grunge theme and she liked very few items. The spread for Marie Claire this time I believe (from what I've heard) is very feminine so I'm hoping she channeled that inspiration into this box.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know I'm in the minority here, but I didn't think Nina's box was that great. 





I mean it had a couple items that appealed to me but mostly it was kinda "meh" to me. 
I felt the same; they were nice items but not what I personally would use. This one sounded like it might have more variety, and I was interested that 'home' was one of the categories mentioned. Also, I love little notebooks and the spoiler looked promising. 

I guess it's the point in the day where I just have to accept that we're not getting spoilers. Or I'm going to at least say that in hopes of being proven wrong.


----------



## MsMiami (Mar 6, 2014)

Hope this helps Ladies.... At least I'm guaranteed to find out before mine arrives... I'm in NC....http://www.glamorable.com/2014/03/popsugar-musthave-march-2014-spoiler.html


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pg10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I can understand where you are coming from. She has a theme oriented box so I feel like it can be hit or miss. My friend, who also got the first box, wasn't a fan of the whole glam grunge theme and she liked very few items. The spread for Marie Claire this time I believe (from what I've heard) is very feminine so I'm hoping she channeled that inspiration into this box. 
Interesting, what issue was the spread in?  I get Marie Claire but I don't think I cracked my March issue yet. 

I don't think there is anything wrong with her, her box, her theme, or it just wasn't for me.  I'm certainly curious about her new box, I'll be interested to see what's included.  Her stuff seems to be higher end, that's always a plus.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I felt the same; they were nice items but not what I personally would use. This one sounded like it might have more variety, and I was interested that 'home' was one of the categories mentioned. Also, I love little notebooks and the spoiler looked promising. 

I guess it's the point in the day where I just have to accept that we're not getting spoilers. Or I'm going to at least say that in hopes of being proven wrong. 
The notebooks looked pretty cute.  I can't wait to see what's in the new box. 

I'm really disappointed in all of you today, NO ONE got their box?  I had a doctor's appt today and had nothing to keep my occupied while I was in the waiting room.


----------



## itsMac (Mar 6, 2014)

> The notebooks looked pretty cute.Â  I can't wait to see what's in the new box.Â  I'm really disappointed in all of you today, NO ONE got their box?Â  I had my a doctor's appt today and had nothing to keep my occupied while I was in the waiting room.Â


 I'm disappointed in me, too :icon_redf (But in all seriousness....the suspense is killing me!!!!!)


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pg10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I didn't use one unfortunately, but in some other thread I was reading, one of the users had listed that she emailed the quarterly service and told them her friend had used a 10% discount code and they emailed her one back too. So you could try that. The only thing is that the Nina Garcia box is due to close soon, and they take like a day or two to reply so you might want to email them today? Not to be an enabler, but her box is going to have 15 items this time so it's like $7 an item!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Article about her talking about her box: http://sg.finance.yahoo.com/news/nina-garcia-celebrates-five-years-130000552.html
...just caved and bought it XD


----------



## phanne (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi. I just joined MUT today, but have been lurking for a couple of weeks. In the time that I have been lurking, I have gone from my one PopSugar Must Have subscription and Resort Box to six new subscriptions. I love this place. My wallet does not.


----------



## teenyfish (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *phanne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi. I just joined MUT today, but have been lurking for a couple of weeks. In the time that I have been lurking, I have gone from my one PopSugar Must Have subscription and Resort Box to six new subscriptions. I love this place. My wallet does not.
Hahaha, that happened to me too! Welcome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## klg534 (Mar 6, 2014)

Everytime I see a photo of any kind i am like SPOILER.. nope...jus

Quote: Originally Posted by *phanne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi. I just joined MUT today, but have been lurking for a couple of weeks. In the time that I have been lurking, I have gone from my one PopSugar Must Have subscription and Resort Box to six new subscriptions. I love this place. My wallet does not.
This was me a year ago. Welcome to the madness.


----------



## LindseyJ (Mar 6, 2014)

> Hi. I just joined MUT today, but have been lurking for a couple of weeks. In the time that I have been lurking, I have gone from my one PopSugar Must Have subscription and Resort Box to six new subscriptions. I love this place. My wallet does not.


 That's how I was! I started with popsugar. Then found this place and now have two ipsys, one birch box, popsugar, sometimes julep and just ordered the fabfitfun. Oh, and also signed up for the three conscious boxes for twenty dollars. Haven't gotten my first one yet, but I can't resist deals on anything! It's awful!


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *phanne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi. I just joined MUT today, but have been lurking for a couple of weeks. In the time that I have been lurking, I have gone from my one PopSugar Must Have subscription and Resort Box to six new subscriptions. I love this place. My wallet does not.
Me and you both!


----------



## stasi7 (Mar 6, 2014)

Still no spoilers!!?? Augh...... Someone had to have gotten their box by now. Why are they torturing us??!:icon_cry:


----------



## phanne (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *phanne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hi. I just joined MUT today, but have been lurking for a couple of weeks. In the time that I have been lurking, I have gone from my one PopSugar Must Have subscription and Resort Box to six new subscriptions. I love this place. My wallet does not.
That's how I was! I started with popsugar. Then found this place and now have two ipsys, one birch box, popsugar, sometimes julep and just ordered the fabfitfun. Oh, and also signed up for the three conscious boxes for twenty dollars. Haven't gotten my first one yet, but I can't resist deals on anything! It's awful! Same! I love a good deal so I have one year subscriptions to PopSugar, BirchBox, Ipsy, Beauty Box 5, FabFitFun  and I haven't even gotten a single box! I may need a psychiatric evaluation. It's awful! Awfully fun!


----------



## OiiO (Mar 6, 2014)

Well, at least we know that we will definitely see spoilers tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *stasi7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Still no spoilers!!?? Augh...... Someone had to have gotten their box by now. Why are they torturing us??!


----------



## dousedingin (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QuixoticGirly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Already caved on this in after I heard there were 15 items in it celebrating her anniversary at MC. So excited for this and Popsugar!
I caved too! A coupon code I had worked too so after taxes it was $99. Hooray!


----------



## Jodym (Mar 6, 2014)

Anyone get their box?! I'm going crazy with waiting over here!!


----------



## alliekers (Mar 6, 2014)

Enablers, all of you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I caved and got the Nina Garcia box too. Guaranteeing 15 items sealed the deal for me.


----------



## Jodym (Mar 6, 2014)

I just tried ....it's sold out


----------



## Babs28 (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jodym* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just tried ....it's sold out
Damnâ€¦ I was just going to go over and buy one!!!!!  Crapâ€¦ this month is not my month!!!!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Mar 6, 2014)

> Hi. I just joined MUT today, but have been lurking for a couple of weeks. In the time that I have been lurking, I have gone from my one PopSugar Must Have subscription and Resort Box to six new subscriptions. I love this place. My wallet does not.


 Yep. I loved the monthly PS box &amp; also have been getting Glossybox &amp; Julep on &amp; off for a year or two, but I would NEVER pay $100 for a surprise box lol. After joining MUT I'm on my second LE Popsugar and just caved for the Nina Garcia box. Something wild in me has been unleashed... Haha


----------



## kayrahmarie (Mar 6, 2014)

There might be a chance that the rest of my box is spoiler free! Last month, I was able to get it from my PO Box around 11am! Should be here tomorrow!!!


----------



## Jodym (Mar 6, 2014)

> Damnâ€¦ I was just going to go over and buy one!!!!! Â Crapâ€¦ this month is not my month!!!!


 Tell me about it.. Ps limited edition sold out then the Nina Garcia......I guess I'll have to survive without them


----------



## emmzk25 (Mar 6, 2014)

> Tell me about it.. Ps limited edition sold out then the Nina Garcia......I guess I'll have to survive without them


 Or just use what you would have spent to go on a mini-shopping spree


----------



## polarama (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *emmzk25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Or just use what you would have spent to go on a mini-shopping spree


Quote: Originally Posted by *Jodym* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Tell me about it.. Ps limited edition sold out then the Nina Garcia......I guess I'll have to survive without them


Seriously.  I was so sad about missing out on the PS resort box that I went over to Sisco and Berluti and bought bracelets!


----------



## honeybee7 (Mar 6, 2014)

The kai spoiler won me over so I caved on fff.what the fff fab fit fab??plus I found the spring5 code for 5 bucks off.the nina box with all the items almost had me but my Marshall's had been totes on their game and I'd rather spend my money there.i think I'm just a popsugar loyalist.i luuu yewww girrr!!!now show me that spoiler!!!!


----------



## MKSB (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Interesting, what issue was the spread in?  I get Marie Claire but I don't think I cracked my March issue yet. 

I don't think there is anything wrong with her, her box, her theme, or it just wasn't for me.  I'm certainly curious about her new box, I'll be interested to see what's included.  Her stuff seems to be higher end, that's always a plus. 
It's the March issue. About a five page spread.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 6, 2014)

So I know this is off topic but you ladies are always down for a sale!

I ordered a few things from BaubleBar and the orders are backed up so they gave me a 1-time use coupon code for $10 off of $30.

I know I have no intention of using it, so I thought I'd ask if anyone here would like it?

Please make sure you will definitely use it because I don't want it to go to waste. Just shoot me a message and the first person will get it.

If this isn't allowed on this thread I'm sorry! I just don't want a perfectly good coupon code to go to waste!




Especially if someone is thinking of buying something!

All gone!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Daisytoes (Mar 6, 2014)

I got my confirmation email, 2.8 lbs. hopefully delivered tomorrow. I'm going crazy


----------



## MKSB (Mar 6, 2014)

WAT. You probably won the giveaway! Congrats!!!


----------



## itsMac (Mar 6, 2014)

Was just going to say that!!! Giveaway winner!!!


----------



## dousedingin (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Daisytoes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got my confirmation email, 2.8 lbs. hopefully delivered tomorrow. I'm going crazy
OMG I'm so excited for you, you probably won the giveaway! Is it shipping smartpost still or differently?


----------



## Daisytoes (Mar 6, 2014)

Smartpost. Lol. With my luck it's a typo.


----------



## Laurlaur (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm expecting so many posts tomorrow with pictures of your boxes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 
My box hasn't even shipped, so I'm gonna have to live vicariously for awhile!


----------



## Rory (Mar 6, 2014)

My box will be arriving on Saturday. It arrived on a Saturday last month too. I'm just so happy that I don't have to wait the whole weekend until Monday to get it.


----------



## honeybee7 (Mar 6, 2014)

Ermagerr!! And your pic is the most terrts aderbbs!


----------



## Baublesntreats (Mar 6, 2014)

Well, my box is about 15 min away...which means I'll most likely get it on Saturday.  At least, I hope so.  The estimated delivery date is actually Monday.  Come on, Smartpost.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *honeybee7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ermagerr!! And your pic is the most terrts aderbbs!
The fact that I read this and totally understood it means I spend way too much time in the internet LOL


----------



## MKSB (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The fact that I read this and totally understood it means I spend way too much time in the internet LOL
ME TOO. LOL


----------



## honeybee7 (Mar 6, 2014)

There's gotta be a spoiler tomorrow!


----------



## dousedingin (Mar 6, 2014)

Mine is two hours away, with any luck I'll have it Saturday!


----------



## honeybee7 (Mar 6, 2014)

Oh deer!


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 6, 2014)

My box is currently stuck in Sacramento...


----------



## celticjade (Mar 6, 2014)

I've been checking this forum ALL DAY for a spoiler, because I'm weak. I may actually be getting it tomorrow morning spoiler free! Crazy.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Mar 7, 2014)

Considering going spoiler free for the first time. I already know I'll love 1 item and they are shipping so early this month! I never check my tracking, so maybe I'll do that instead. Not sure if I can resist though... Is the experience better? Anyone?


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 7, 2014)

If my mailman doesn't deliver mine tomorrow morning it's because it got there right after he left the PO and missed it by a few minutes. So that means I need to get in my jeep and hop over to the PO and sweet talk the desk clerk out of it. So, maybe I can at least list the items on the forum if that's OK! I'm terrible about taking pics and trying to transfer them from my phone to my I Pad! I know how to do it, I just mess it up! LOL sorry, but you will at least get a list I promise! That's if I can get it from the PO!!!!' nancy


----------



## itsMac (Mar 7, 2014)

Now my tracking says it won't arrive until Monday! Not to be dramatic, but....Nnnnooooooooooooooo!!!!!!:sadno:


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Mar 7, 2014)

> If my mailman doesn't deliver mine tomorrow morning it's because it got there right after he left the PO and missed it by a few minutes. So that means I need to get in my jeep and hop over to the PO and sweet talk the desk clerk out of it. So, maybe I can at least list the items on the forum if that's OK! I'm terrible about taking pics and trying to transfer them from my phone to my I Pad! I know how to do it, I just mess it up! LOL sorry, but you will at least get a list I promise! That's if I can get it from the PO!!!!' nancy


 On your iPad go into settings/photos &amp; camera. Slide the bar to turn on Photo Stream. Then your pictures will sync automatically with your phone.


----------



## AMaas (Mar 7, 2014)

I wonder if one of these products will be in the box?? http://www.bellasugar.com/Best-Beauty-Products-March-2014-Spring-Shopping-34123637?slide=0


----------



## LindseyJ (Mar 7, 2014)

Still no spoilers? I know someone has gotten their box! Lol.


----------



## xolalaox (Mar 7, 2014)

My obsession with refreshing this page and google searching has reached an all time high or I've reached an all time low depending on how you look at it! I have a Hindi exam to study for... someone please post your box so I can stop procrastinating!


----------



## pg10 (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xolalaox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My obsession with refreshing this page and google searching has reached an all time high or I've reached an all time low depending on how you look at it! I have a Hindi exam to study for... someone please post your box so I can stop procrastinating!
Agreed. Doing the same  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbird1175 (Mar 7, 2014)

> I wonder if one of these products will be in the box?? http://www.bellasugar.com/Best-Beauty-Products-March-2014-Spring-Shopping-34123637?slide=0


 I think the Jergens bb cream is being sampled in BB this month.... I'd love to try the Oribe &amp; the Hourglass blush!


----------



## Laurlaur (Mar 7, 2014)

Is today gonna be the day we get some spoilers?? I am so excited


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 7, 2014)

Dying for a spoiler! Hoping someone on here gets their box so we get aaaall the details  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I wonder if one of these products will be in the box?? http://www.bellasugar.com/Best-Beauty-Products-March-2014-Spring-Shopping-34123637?slide=0

I will love PS forever if we get Hourglass blush!


----------



## camel11 (Mar 7, 2014)

LOL I know that will NEVER happen (Hourglass seriously doesn't need the advertisement).  But, if they wanted a wave of people buying 1-year subs, that would probably be the product that would get it to happen.


----------



## RDolph (Mar 7, 2014)

I totally checked this thread at 6:00 AM, hoping that somehow, someone posted a spoiler overnight... Not ashamed to admit it.

ALSO! A reminder to new folks. This *is* a spoiler thread, which means that the spoilers do not need to be hidden. So if you want to be suprised, stop reading now, as we are sure to get a spoiler today.

I CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## arp2489 (Mar 7, 2014)

Mine is out for delivery! I'm sure someone will get theirs before mine - my post office delivers around 1-2pm EST


----------



## subbox (Mar 7, 2014)

Yay! Mine wont be here till tuesday. Will be glad to see some spoilers.


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 7, 2014)

> I totally checked this thread at 6:00 AM, hoping that somehow, someone posted a spoiler overnight... Not ashamed to admit it. ALSO! A reminder to new folks. This *is* a spoiler thread, which means that the spoilers do not need to be hidden. So if you want to be suprised, stop reading now, as we are sure to get a spoiler today. I CAN'T WAIT!


 Yep...right about the spoilers! I think mine will come today (it says tomorrow, but I've always gotten it a day early), so I think that I will exit stage left and check in when I've gotten it. I've never gone spoiler free...surely I can hold out a few hours, right?


----------



## emma1861 (Mar 7, 2014)

i have been stalking this thread all week hoping for a spoiler before my box comes. This is my second box and for some reason I am super excited! but mine won't be here until Tuesday :-( so someone NEEDS to post a spoiler soon before I go insane! please?


----------



## ashleygo (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yep...right about the spoilers! I think mine will come today (it says tomorrow, but I've always gotten it a day early), so I think that I will exit stage left and check in when I've gotten it. I've never gone spoiler free...surely I can hold out a few hours, right?
same here, I keep thinking, surely I can wait, but mine won't get to me until 2-4 and I am generally weak when it comes to surprises.

maybe today I should focus on work instead of this thread LOL that might help me go spoiler free.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 7, 2014)

> Yep...right about the spoilers! I think mine will come today (it says tomorrow, but I've always gotten it a day early), so I think that I will exit stage left and check in when I've gotten it. I've never gone spoiler free...surely I can hold out a few hours, right?


 Hi Columbus! OH. I'm in Fredericktown and waiting patiently for the mailman. It was sent from Columbus this morning so we will see how lazy my mailman is and whether he delivers today or not. Hope you get yours. Mine says tomorrow, but it is already in fredericktown. If he doesn't deliver I will personally go to the PO to get my package. I am not waiting another day! LOL


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 7, 2014)

> same here, I keep thinking, surely I can wait, but mine won't get to me until 2-4 and I am generally weak when it comes to surprises. maybe today I should focus on work instead of this thread LOL that might help me go spoiler free.


 It helps that I am going to have a really busy afternoon, lol.


----------



## arp2489 (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Hi Columbus! OH. I'm in Fredericktown and waiting patiently for the mailman. It was sent from Columbus this morning so we will see how lazy my mailman is and whether he delivers today or not. Hope you get yours. Mine says tomorrow, but it is already in fredericktown. If he doesn't deliver I will personally go to the PO to get my package. I am not waiting another day! LOL
That's the way mine is! It's in my town with a delivery slated for tomorrow. But, I usually get mine the day before the slated delivery time. I am way too excited - just heard a school bus outside &amp; thought it was some sort of delivery truck...le sigh...


----------



## uffda (Mar 7, 2014)

Nevermind, nothing to see here...


----------



## Kerryliz (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *uffda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Spoiler Link!

http://www.ramblingsofasuburbanmom.com/2013/03/march-popsugar-must-have-box-spoilers/

Alleged box contents!!!

That's from last March!


----------



## ginmorel (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *uffda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Spoiler Link!

http://www.ramblingsofasuburbanmom.com/2013/03/march-popsugar-must-have-box-spoilers/

Alleged box contents!!!
That's the box from last year. March 2013


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *uffda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Spoiler Link!

http://www.ramblingsofasuburbanmom.com/2013/03/march-popsugar-must-have-box-spoilers/

Alleged box contents!!!
That's my blog. And that's from last year (2013).


----------



## lilpapsgirl (Mar 7, 2014)

> Spoiler Link! http://www.ramblingsofasuburbanmom.com/2013/03/march-popsugar-must-have-box-spoilers/ Alleged box contents!!!


 Awe I was so excited hoping this was real!


----------



## xolalaox (Mar 7, 2014)

> Spoiler Link! http://www.ramblingsofasuburbanmom.com/2013/03/march-popsugar-must-have-box-spoilers/ Alleged box contents!!!


 That was last year's box ðŸ˜¥


----------



## Kerryliz (Mar 7, 2014)

Judging by past months' tracking info.... My box should arrive in the next 20 minutes - BUT I'M STUCK AT WORK UNTIL 6!!!


----------



## Baublesntreats (Mar 7, 2014)

> Spoiler Link! http://www.ramblingsofasuburbanmom.com/2013/03/march-popsugar-must-have-box-spoilers/ Alleged box contents!!!


 That's last year's March box. I guess we still have to wait!


----------



## uffda (Mar 7, 2014)

Haven't had my coffee yet :/  I'll try to delete it. I was so excited! lol


----------



## camel11 (Mar 7, 2014)

LOL I saw a notice of "15 New Posts" and just got SO excited.


----------



## Tricia Lewis (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's my blog. And that's from last year (2013).
But P.S. - I LOVE your blog! I check it out frequently!


----------



## mvangundy (Mar 7, 2014)

Mine is out for delivery and I'm patiently waiting for mr mailman!


----------



## Chelseyb (Mar 7, 2014)

I knew that didn't look right remember popsugar released a spoiler with the scarf


----------



## boxnewbie (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *honeybee7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ermagerr!! And your pic is the most terrts aderbbs!
call me old. please translate the last part. I can't go on with my life...


----------



## boxnewbie (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *uffda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Haven't had my coffee yet :/  I'll try to delete it. I was so excited! lol
lmao!!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *boxnewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *honeybee7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ermagerr!! And your pic is the most terrts aderbbs!
call me old. please translate the last part. I can't go on with my life...


Haha "totally adorable" it's based off of this girl and has spread rapidly:


----------



## Kerryliz (Mar 7, 2014)

SPOILER ON INSTAGRAM!!


----------



## LindseyJ (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  SPOILER ON INSTAGRAM!!
I cant find it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> whats the tag on it?


----------



## Lolo22 (Mar 7, 2014)

> SPOILER ON INSTAGRAM!!


 Picture?????!!!


----------



## Kerryliz (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  SPOILER ON INSTAGRAM!!
I cant find it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> whats the tag on it?

#popsugarmusthave


----------



## Canny Charlene (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  SPOILER ON INSTAGRAM!!
ahh!!!  I can't access it at work...contents..pretty please???


----------



## Kerryliz (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  SPOILER ON INSTAGRAM!!
ahh!!!  I can't access it at work...contents..pretty please???

hang on i'll try to post a screen shot


----------



## arp2489 (Mar 7, 2014)

This is the girl's pic from instagram - #popsugarmusthave


----------



## Kerryliz (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## camel11 (Mar 7, 2014)

Looks great! Except... what is that pink thing and is that a baublebar spider??? 

SOOOOO MUCH BETTER THAN LAST MONTH!


----------



## arp2489 (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looks great! Except... what is that pink thing and is that a baublebar spider??? 

SOOOOO MUCH BETTER THAN LAST MONTH!
HAHA I was wondering what the pink blob is...a ball? Beach ball? Something of the sort?


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 7, 2014)

> call me old. please translate the last part. I can't go on with my life...


 Haha!


----------



## boxnewbie (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Haha "totally adorable" it's based off of this girl and has spread rapidly:




bwahahah! Thank you!!


----------



## ashleygo (Mar 7, 2014)

I hate when you can't tell what anything is. Still looks pretty good though!


----------



## LindseyJ (Mar 7, 2014)

yeah, I dont know what any of that is, lol. But those snapea things look delicious! I love snacks like that.


----------



## Tricia Lewis (Mar 7, 2014)

Looks like a swimming cap lol!


----------



## Lolo22 (Mar 7, 2014)

> Looks great! Except... what is that pink thing and is that a baublebar spider???Â  SOOOOO MUCH BETTER THAN LAST MONTH!


 Pretty sure it's a jewelry holder/tree. Possibly the elephant one.


----------



## Kittylasmu (Mar 7, 2014)

The horseshoe thing is a necklace!


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 7, 2014)

> This is the girl's pic from instagram - #popsugarmusthave


 I can't tell what anything is :/


----------



## Tricia Lewis (Mar 7, 2014)

I think it is the bauble bar elephant ring tree

http://www.baublebar.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=elephant


----------



## Kittylasmu (Mar 7, 2014)

http://www.glamolife.com/Dogeared-Lucky-Horseshoe-Necklace-Gold-Dipped_p_491.html?gclid=CNjWlLLZgL0CFa5DMgod7CoAqQ


----------



## LindseyJ (Mar 7, 2014)

Looks like a jurlique serum or something? Hmm..I'm really loving any kind of skincare right now, so I'm excited for whatever it is!

Oh, and that necklace looks perfect! I had said earlier in this thread that i wanted another simple necklace like the plain circle one we got last year, and this is adorable!


----------



## camel11 (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Pretty sure it's a jewelry holder/tree. Possibly the elephant one.
Ohh! It's looks like their adorable ELEPHANT holder!! 

Edited for animal correctness -- I LOVE.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  hang on i'll try to post a screen shot
Awesome!!!  Thank you!  Now I can start working hahaha..wonder what that thing from Baublebar is...a ring holder maybe?  Hope there's a coupon code..love their stuff but haven't purchased yet!


----------



## ashcrisman (Mar 7, 2014)

That thing on the right? We're getting a pink football?! I hope the necklace isn't one of the ones on a chinsey string


----------



## vivianjo (Mar 7, 2014)

The Baublebar thing looks like the elephant tree ring...

http://www.baublebar.com/elephant-ring-trees.html


----------



## Lolo22 (Mar 7, 2014)

> Ohh! It's looks like their adorable ELEPHANT holder!!Â  Edited for animal correctness -- I LOVE.


 I already have the porcupine one and they are super cute and useful


----------



## MoiSurtout (Mar 7, 2014)

My reaction was: 'wow, I don't know what half this stuff is, but this is probably the worst box ev â€“ wait you mean that's an ELEPHANT?! Awwwwwwww &lt;3 '


----------



## camel11 (Mar 7, 2014)

The pink blob is an exercise ball-- awesome! Super happy with this box after being so sad! Jurlique is a way better brand than Dial.


----------



## boxnewbie (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kittylasmu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  http://www.glamolife.com/Dogeared-Lucky-Horseshoe-Necklace-Gold-Dipped_p_491.html?gclid=CNjWlLLZgL0CFa5DMgod7CoAqQ
Weee! I've always wanted one of these!


----------



## arp2489 (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The pink blob is an exercise ball-- awesome! Super happy with this box after being so sad! Jurlique is a way better brand than Dial.
Yes! I am currently the one asking questions on the box on this poor unsuspecting girl's picture...




Glad she confirmed the exercise ball.


----------



## Tricia Lewis (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm so excited. The first look at this box restores my faith in PS. Now I just can't wait to get my hand on MINE. And also to see if there are any variations in the bauble bar animal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kerryliz (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The pink blob is an exercise ball-- awesome! Super happy with this box after being so sad! Jurlique is a way better brand than Dial.

Another exercise ball?? How many do they think we need??


----------



## ashcrisman (Mar 7, 2014)

Glad all you ladies are here!! I love all the investigating!!


----------



## itsMac (Mar 7, 2014)

I looooove dogeared!


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 7, 2014)

> http://www.glamolife.com/Dogeared-Lucky-Horseshoe-Necklace-Gold-Dipped_p_491.html?gclid=CNjWlLLZgL0CFa5DMgod7CoAqQ





> That thing on the right? We're getting a pink football?! I hope the necklace isn't one of the ones on a chinsey string


 It looks like a dainty chain. I love dainty jewelry!


----------



## LindseyJ (Mar 7, 2014)

After looking at the dogeared necklaces, I need all of them! I love simple jewelry like theirs. This is a much better box for me than last months.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 7, 2014)

Ahhhh so excited! This looks like a great box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## arp2489 (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  After looking at the dogeared necklaces, I need all of them! I love simple jewelry like theirs. This is a much better box for me than last months.
Me too! Also the Jurlique is the Advanced Herbal Recovery Serum


----------



## camel11 (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *arp2489* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Me too! Also the Jurlique is the Advanced Herbal Recovery Serum
That's one of my favorite products ever!! This box is absolutely work the $30 I paid for it!


----------



## mvangundy (Mar 7, 2014)

This box is awesome! Super excited!! Necklace, cute lil elephant ring holder and a beautiful scarf?! Welcome back PSMH!


----------



## ashleygo (Mar 7, 2014)

So my mom loves elephants and I know I should use it as a gift for her, but it's just soo darn cute


----------



## ashcrisman (Mar 7, 2014)

Looks small to be one of the exercise balls you can sit on? And not a box heavy enough to be one of the solid kinds. Hope everyone's got a way to blow it up!


----------



## LindseyJ (Mar 7, 2014)

I have absolutely no rings! This adorable elephant will be my excuse for buying some.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Like the cutest little elephant ring that I just found on dogeareds website, lol. This $40 box is going to cost me way more after it forces me to buy jewelry, lol.


----------



## Laurenv78 (Mar 7, 2014)

This is a great box!  Love the scarf and necklace so the rest is just bonus!


----------



## subbox (Mar 7, 2014)

Finally! A good once since December. Love it!


----------



## had706 (Mar 7, 2014)

Ooh I almost just bought a similar necklace off Etsy - glad I waited!  I'm really glad that I resubscibed for this month.  Everything looks great - probably won't use the Elephant ring holder as I don't wear rings but maybe I can find another use for it or trade it!


----------



## RDolph (Mar 7, 2014)

It looks like the necklace is actually this one, http://www.dogeared.com/lucky-horseshoe%2C-horseshoe-necklace-on-tobacco%2C-sterling-silver/MCSK17A508599.html#q=lucky%2Bhorseshoe&amp;start=2 in gold. It is on thread/string instead of a chain.


----------



## subbox (Mar 7, 2014)

Has anyone figured out what the pink swimming cap/football shaped thing is?


----------



## lulu519 (Mar 7, 2014)

Yes! So excited for this box! I even contemplated buying one of those BaubleBar ring stands .... now I don't need to! I LOVE when that happens with Popsugar boxes!


----------



## ashcrisman (Mar 7, 2014)

No!!!!!



> It looks like the necklace is actually this one, http://www.dogeared.com/lucky-horseshoe%2C-horseshoe-necklace-on-tobacco%2C-sterling-silver/MCSK17A508599.html#q=lucky%2Bhorseshoe&amp;start=2 in gold. It is on thread/string instead of a chain.


----------



## arp2489 (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *subbox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone figured out what the pink swimming cap/football shaped thing is? 
Exercise ball


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 7, 2014)

I am really glad they sent out the scarf spoiler. I was pretty adamant about not getting a box this month after being subscribed since December and not being happy.

I am super glad I caved. Definitely the first month I feel is worth the money.

Also someone figure out the pink blob because it's so perplexing-looking! LOL


----------



## Tricia Lewis (Mar 7, 2014)

IG Poster says pink blob is an exercise ball, Jurlique advanced herbal recovery serum


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 7, 2014)

Yay! What a great box!


----------



## Laurenv78 (Mar 7, 2014)

What does that mean "when your necklace wears off"  It's going to break?  So basically take the charm off and put it on your own chain?  I'm confused.


----------



## melanie0971 (Mar 7, 2014)

> But P.S. - I LOVE your blog! I check it out frequently!Â


 me to! How did I miss that you were here!


----------



## itsMac (Mar 7, 2014)

> What does that mean "when your necklace wears off"Â  It's going to break?Â  So basically take the charm off and put it on your own chain?Â  I'm confused.


 Yeah, it wears off and you lose the charm


----------



## vivianjo (Mar 7, 2014)

Has anyone else noticed that their box hasn't shipped yet and you can't track by account number? Getting antsy after seeing all of these awesome spoilers!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Mar 7, 2014)

> My obsession with refreshing this page and google searching has reached an all time high or I've reached an all time low depending on how you look at it! I have a Hindi exam to study for... someone please post your box so I can stop procrastinating!


 Yep. Right there with ya. First thing I did this morning was reach for my phone. So much for going spoiler free. Ha!


----------



## camel11 (Mar 7, 2014)

FYI: If anyone sees this and likes it, I don't think the box is sold out! Still time to pick it up with $10 off (ikat10).


----------



## Laurenv78 (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yeah, it wears off and you lose the charm
I don't like that...I hope you can take thread it onto a chain of your own then.


----------



## Kerryliz (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Laurenv78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What does that mean "when your necklace wears off"  It's going to break?  So basically take the charm off and put it on your own chain?  I'm confused.

I guess it's supposed to be like those wish bracelets with the beads? You make a wish on each bead and wear it until it falls off and then your wishes come true!


----------



## Vikki120306 (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *vivianjo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone else noticed that their box hasn't shipped yet and you can't track by account number? Getting antsy after seeing all of these awesome spoilers!
I'm in the same boat as you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I want my box!


----------



## arp2489 (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I guess it's supposed to be like those wish bracelets with the beads? You make a wish on each bead and wear it until it falls off and then your wishes come true!
That's exactly it!


----------



## hazeleyes (Mar 7, 2014)

There could be a variation on the ring holder, found this:


----------



## lilpapsgirl (Mar 7, 2014)

> There could be a variation on the ring holder, found this:


 they're all so cute!!


----------



## LindseyJ (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I guess it's supposed to be like those wish bracelets with the beads? You make a wish on each bead and wear it until it falls off and then your wishes come true!
I've never heard of those, but thats an adorable idea! lol.


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 7, 2014)

I think the ball is something like this:

http://www.popsugar.com.au/fitness/Best-Moves-Do-Mini-Exercise-Ball-34272290#photo-34272287


----------



## camel11 (Mar 7, 2014)

Another spoiler under #popsugar.  Promises a blog review later today!


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 7, 2014)

Aw I love the poodle! I just checked my box and it appears to be taking a different route this time. It's about 3.5 hours away but I bet I don't get it until Monday or Tuesday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

There could be a variation on the ring holder, found this: 



GIVE ME THE CAT ONE OMG!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hazeleyes (Mar 7, 2014)

> > There could be a variation on the ring holder, found this:
> 
> 
> GIVE ME THE CAT ONE OMG!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Lol that's what I was thinking too.


----------



## greer (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yep...right about the spoilers! I think mine will come today (it says tomorrow, but I've always gotten it a day early), so I think that I will exit stage left and check in when I've gotten it. I've never gone spoiler free...surely I can hold out a few hours, right?
I'm in Columbus, Oh as well and mine is out for delivery!


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think the ball is something like this:

http://www.popsugar.com.au/fitness/Best-Moves-Do-Mini-Exercise-Ball-34272290#photo-34272287
Inner thigh exercises? Need. Want. 

I really love this box! Those SnapPea crisps are so addicting. They sell them in Tomato Basil flavor and are soooo savory.


----------



## nectarbean (Mar 7, 2014)

I literally "just" bought a mini exercise ball. I guess having 2 means I have no excuses  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> For anyone wondering, it's great for pilates and there are some barre videos (we got one in a FFF box) that use the smaller ones. I have a whole collection of sizes now lol. I'll be swimming in balls.


----------



## Kerryliz (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think the ball is something like this:

http://www.popsugar.com.au/fitness/Best-Moves-Do-Mini-Exercise-Ball-34272290#photo-34272287

You are the best sleuth ever


----------



## arp2489 (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheNewMrsRivers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Inner thigh exercises? Need. Want. 

I really love this box! Those SnapPea crisps are so addicting. They sell them in Tomato Basil flavor and are soooo savory.
The SnapPea's are soooo good. I love how they suggest putting them on salads...I eat whole bags in a sitting. I should be ashamed but they are too delicious!


----------



## Canny Charlene (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *arp2489* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The SnapPea's are soooo good. I love how they suggest putting them on salads...I eat whole bags in a sitting. I should be ashamed but they are too delicious!
Forgive my ignorance..are they like freeze-dried  vegetables or vegi-chips?  I hate peas, but hubby LOVES anything like that...I'm willing to try though!


----------



## Laurlaur (Mar 7, 2014)

WHYYYYY hasn't my box shipped, I cannot wait to open this box. It looks GREAT!!  I always wanted one of those necklaces but never wanted to shell out that much money for one


----------



## hmrago (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi all, I've been lurking for a while now but decided to take the plunge and reply! My tracking just updated and mine is now out for delivery!! So excited...thanks for all of the spoilers so far!!


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 7, 2014)

Here's what I have come up with.
 

~Dogeared Lucky Horseshoe Necklace ($28)
~BaubleBar Elephant Ring Tree Holder ($12)
~Snappea Crisps (~$3)
~Jurlique Herbal Recovery Advanced Serum ($58)
~Brokedown IKAT Scarf ($72)
~Nature's Bakery Fig Bar ($1)
~Mini Stability Excercise Ball ($11.99) (not sure if this is the correct one)


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 7, 2014)

Here's a better picture of everything!







linked from: http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2014/03/popsugar-must-have-march-2014-spoilers.html


----------



## arp2489 (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Forgive my ignorance..are they like freeze-dried  vegetables or vegi-chips?  I hate peas, but hubby LOVES anything like that...I'm willing to try though!
I think they are like vegi-chips



I'm not an expert, but that's what they remind me of.


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 7, 2014)

> It looks like the necklace is actually this one, http://www.dogeared.com/lucky-horseshoe%2C-horseshoe-necklace-on-tobacco%2C-sterling-silver/MCSK17A508599.html#q=lucky%2Bhorseshoe&amp;start=2 in gold. It is on thread/string instead of a chain.


 Well that's interesting! I don't want to lose my charm, hopefully if/when the necklace breaks it will catch on my shirt! But I think that is such a cute idea actually


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 7, 2014)

Ok got on to give you spoilers and someone got there's! Good hope everyone likes their boxes!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Well that's interesting! I don't want to lose my charm, hopefully if/when the necklace breaks it will catch on my shirt! But I think that is such a cute idea actually
My feelings exactly! Such a cute idea. Although I've had similar jewelry (wish bracelet I think) and I was able to see/feel it begin to fall off, so I'm hoping it's the same with the necklace!


----------



## Rory (Mar 7, 2014)

I already own the cat one and I LOVE it! I use it to hold knitting stitch markers.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rory* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I already own the cat one and I LOVE it! I use it to hold knitting stitch markers.
omg now I need that cat one to hold my stitch markers!! LOL Great idea!


----------



## Canny Charlene (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *arp2489* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think they are like vegi-chips



I'm not an expert, but that's what they remind me of.
Thank you!  That sounds better than freeze dried veggies lol.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Well that's interesting! I don't want to lose my charm, hopefully if/when the necklace breaks it will catch on my shirt! But I think that is such a cute idea actually
I do like the idea of it...I probably won't wear it bc my luck I'll lose it in the house and my son will swallow it (he just turned 2 and is pretty good about not putting things in his mouth..but you never know!).  It would make a great gift to someone going through a hard time..I love things with meanings.


----------



## queenofserendip (Mar 7, 2014)

Does anyone know if the box came with any coupon codes for either Baublebar or Dogeared? I'm dying to stock up on jewelry but I want to wait for a code if it exists  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## farrah3 (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

There could be a variation on the ring holder, found this: 


I bought all of the variations of these to give out as Christmas gifts in December.  There is also a porcupine &amp; giraffe.  I think they had gold tone versions too.  ALL of them are adorable!  I'm excited to be getting another one, it will make a great gift for someone.


----------



## amylovescoffee (Mar 7, 2014)

yay! I like this box


----------



## Rory (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm surprised that Popsugar sent out a serum two months in a row - - but I am not complaining! Bring on ALL the serum!


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here's what I have come up with.
 

~Dogeared Lucky Horseshoe Necklace ($28)
~BaubleBar Elephant Ring Tree Holder ($12)
~Snappea Crisps (~$3)
~Jurlique Herbal Recovery Advanced Serum ($58)
~Brokedown IKAT Scarf ($72)
~Nature's Bakery Fig Bar ($1)
~Mini Stability Excercise Ball ($11.99) (not sure if this is the correct one)






Ok, so I used the IKAT10 code and paid $29 for my box. Using your $$ figures and the formula from the past couple of months, my breakdown is as follows: Dogeared Lucky Horseshoe Necklace- $4.36 BaubleBar Elephant Ring Tree Holder- $1.87 Snappea Crisps- $0.46 Jurlique Herbal Recovery Advanced Serum- $9.04 Brokedown IKAT scarf- $11.23 Nature's Bakery Fig Bar- $0.15 Mini Stability Exercise Ball- $1.87 If I did that right, I think that looks pretty darn good! You could shuffle around a dollar here and there too. I'd pay more for the necklace and ring tree and less for the scarf, yah know what I mean? I'm happy!!! Now to just get the box in my hands...


----------



## itsMac (Mar 7, 2014)

> Does anyone know if the box came with any coupon codes for either Baublebar or Dogeared? I'm dying to stock up on jewelry but I want to wait for a code if it exists  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I was just going to ask the same thing!!


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 7, 2014)

Coupon codes or gift cards would be great! Dogeared necklaces are some of my favorites to give for gifts. My cousin is graduating high school this year and these are perfect!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 7, 2014)

Ball is active forever Fusion exercise ball $9.95


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 7, 2014)

Do geared coupon 20% off Jurlique coupon 15% off Babble bar. 20% off


----------



## queenofserendip (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Do geared coupon 20% off
Jurlique coupon 15% off
Babble bar. 20% off
Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now I'm EXTRA excited for my box!


----------



## Tricia Lewis (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's what I have come up with.

 

  ~Dogeared Lucky Horseshoe Necklace ($28)

~BaubleBar Elephant Ring Tree Holder ($12)

~Snappea Crisps (~$3)

~Jurlique Herbal Recovery Advanced Serum ($58)

~Brokedown IKAT Scarf ($72)

~Nature's Bakery Fig Bar ($1)

~Mini Stability Excercise Ball ($11.99) (not sure if this is the correct one)









Ok, so I used the IKAT10 code and paid $29 for my box. Using your $$ figures and the formula from the past couple of months, my breakdown is as follows:

Dogeared Lucky Horseshoe Necklace- $4.36
BaubleBar Elephant Ring Tree Holder- $1.87
Snappea Crisps- $0.46
Jurlique Herbal Recovery Advanced Serum- $9.04
Brokedown IKAT scarf- $11.23
Nature's Bakery Fig Bar- $0.15
Mini Stability Exercise Ball- $1.87

If I did that right, I think that looks pretty darn good! You could shuffle around a dollar here and there too. I'd pay more for the necklace and ring tree and less for the scarf, yah know what I mean?

I'm happy!!! Now to just get the box in my hands... I love how you did the math on this! I hadn't thought of it this way! Damn, I got a good deal! lol!


----------



## jbird1175 (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tricia Lewis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think it is the bauble bar elephant ring tree

http://www.baublebar.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=elephant
You are probably right...don't mind that but rather have that gold elephant ring from that page. So cute!


----------



## ashleygo (Mar 7, 2014)

Anybody know if there are variations?


----------



## phanne (Mar 7, 2014)

Since this is my first box and I'm totally new to SmartPost. I have a stupid question. If it says it's "out for delivery," does that really mean it is, on FedEx tracking? With the UPS equivalent, I had a package "out for delivery" for 5 days before I got it. Thanks.

Loving the spoilers! Can't wait!


----------



## ginmorel (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *phanne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Since this is my first box and I'm totally new to SmartPost. I have a stupid question. If it says it's "out for delivery," does that really mean it is, on FedEx tracking? With the UPS equivalent, I had a package "out for delivery" for 5 days before I got it. Thanks.

Loving the spoilers! Can't wait!
Usually means it'll be delivered today!!!


----------



## jbird1175 (Mar 7, 2014)

Man, you guys are good! I barely got through the spoiler pic and y'all figured the entire box out! Love it! And I am really happy with this box and glad I subbed for this month!


----------



## ladyrox (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My feelings exactly! Such a cute idea. Although I've had similar jewelry (wish bracelet I think) and I was able to see/feel it begin to fall off, so I'm hoping it's the same with the necklace!
Do you remember about how long the necklace lasted?  I have a bracelet that's a similar concept.  I've been wearing it constantly for over a year now and it's still going strong (hopefully I'm not jinxing it by saying this now).  I tend to fidget with necklaces and they will occasionally get caught in my hair/clothing so I don't expect to get nearly as much wear as I have with the bracelet... maybe I should try wearing this necklace as a bracelet instead.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 7, 2014)

> Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now I'm EXTRA excited for my box!


 I'm glad! The box is awesome and everything else is exactly like told or pictured so I'll let it be. If anyone has any questions I'll be glad to answer. Nancy


----------



## phanne (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ginmorel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Now I'm really excited! Thanks!!


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 7, 2014)

I plan on wearing the necklace as a bracelet too. Are the codes 1 time use or general codes? I hate that I get my box so late and most of the good stuff is gone by the time I can use them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 7, 2014)

I guess that means the other bracelets are in the resort box????


----------



## ashleygo (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm glad! The box is awesome and everything else is exactly like told or pictured so I'll let it be. If anyone has any questions I'll be glad to answer. Nancy
Does the info book say anything about variations?


----------



## Kereneko (Mar 7, 2014)

Even though I don't wear rings, it's still really cute to put on display!


----------



## melanie0971 (Mar 7, 2014)

> I already own the cat one and I LOVE it! I use it to hold knitting stitch markers.


 I love this idea! This looks like what I expect from pop sugar! Though a little pink ball dorsnt stand a chance Of not bein confiscated by my 4 year old daughter. Lol


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Mar 7, 2014)

I am so pleased with this box! I was really hoping for the SB bracelets, but hopefully they will be in the Resort box for sure. Love love love the scarf and that Jurlique serum is one of my favorite things! So glad to have another. So perfect for summer and I love skin care that feels lux. It makes the task so much more fun! Not sure how I feel about the necklace &amp; ring holder - will decide when I get them, but I don't hate anything and what I don't want will make great gifts or trades. Can't wait to have this in my hot little hands!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 7, 2014)

Ahhh this box is so great! The scarf is perfect, the ring tree is freakin' adorable, and I SO need an exercise ball! I love the idea of the necklace, too. I'll always use a serum and the snacks are okay.This is the last month of my 6 month sub, but I am definitely sticking around for a while.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 7, 2014)

> I plan on wearing the necklace as a bracelet too. Are the codes 1 time use or general codes? I hate that I get my box so late and most of the good stuff is gone by the time I can use them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm not sure. Babblebar code is a mixture of numbers and letters. Promo code 20% off $30 Do geared has a special code I think. Long drawn out letters. For 20% off Jurlique code promo code One word. Looks like for everyone! 15% off your first order


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 7, 2014)

> Does the info book say anything about variations?


 No variations. They have an elephant shown, $12 babblebar


----------



## IffB (Mar 7, 2014)

AWESOME BOX!


----------



## jbird1175 (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Do geared coupon 20% off
Jurlique coupon 15% off
Babble bar. 20% off
Hurray! I have been eyeing the dogeared jewelry for a while. I'm totally going to get something for me and my sisters  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 7, 2014)

My box hasn't even shipped yet. Hoping it does soon so I can get using those coupons! I've actually been eyeing a few things from Baublebar


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 7, 2014)

> I'm not sure. Babblebar code is a mixture of numbers and letters. Promo code 20% off $30 Do geared has a special code I think. Long drawn out letters. For 20% off Jurlique code promo code One word. Looks like for everyone! 15% off your first order


 Thanks for the info!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 7, 2014)

Dang 176 posts since I looked last night, I better go back and start reading!


----------



## mpatt01 (Mar 7, 2014)

I



> Well that's interesting! I don't want to lose my charm, hopefully if/when the necklace breaks it will catch on my shirt! But I think that is such a cute idea actually[/quote I have one and I've been wearing it for a couple years. It still hasn't broke.


----------



## afwife8405 (Mar 7, 2014)

I ordered an additional box with the code. (cancelled and resubscribed) There are several items in this box I can use for gifts. The box for me will arrive today and I will use the scarf, necklace, exercise ball and ring stand in the extra box for gifts for my sister, sister-in-law and 2 friends with birthdays in April,  May and June. I also purchased multiples of the Wizard of Oz sets from the Julep secret store, so pairing those with an item from this box makes a nice gift for not much out of pocket.

I am so happy with this box and glad to see I am not alone. It is also a relief to know PS can still do a great box!


----------



## lilnole04 (Mar 7, 2014)

I cannot even handle my excitement for this box. I may just hug my mail man! (Just kidding, pretty sure that would totally creep him out)


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Mar 7, 2014)

I can't believe it looks like March boxes are still available. Has this ever happened after such a great spoiler and people already receiving their boxes? Makes me wonder if they've really lost that many subs or if they just made a bunch in anticipation of releasing a big spoiler....Hmmmm


----------



## Lolo22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I plan on wearing the necklace as a bracelet too.

Are the codes 1 time use or general codes? I hate that I get my box so late and most of the good stuff is gone by the time I can use them.




I saw on the dogeared site you can get 20% off their sale section now with the code 20MORE.  They have a lot to choose from.


----------



## camel11 (Mar 7, 2014)

FYI: It appears the Jurlique is a deluxe size from one picture. Either way, SUPER valuable, and it will last forever.


----------



## hazeleyes (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm so excited about the ring holder, I have a tree holder for necklaces so this will look cute next to it. Can't wait to wear the scarf as well. I love serums so this is great to have in the box. The exercise ball will go to use and I plan on putting the necklace on my car mirror so it never breaks. Not too excited about the snacks but they will get eaten!


----------



## lulu519 (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I saw on the dogeared site you can get 20% off their sale section now with the code 20MORE.  They have a lot to choose from.
Oooo, thanks for the tip! You're right - lots of sale items. I'm new to the brand, but I like it already after peeking at the sale section and our spoiler. Good job, Popsugar!


----------



## kayrahmarie (Mar 7, 2014)

when I saw 4 new pages since last night I knew that was good news! I LOVE THIS SO FAR!


----------



## itsMac (Mar 7, 2014)

Apparently I've "over-used my ability to like comments" because of all the thumbs up recognition I've been giving since the spoilers leaked this morning... I might be a little TOO excited


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 7, 2014)

My initial thoughts:

The necklace is cute, I have something similar from the Jouer crackers from Birchbox, it was on a string and it broke fast but I kept the charm to put on another chain.  I have small horseshoe earrings from Shoptiques (from their mystery gift bag this winter. I used my shoptiques gift card from popsugar on that too). Now I have a matching necklace.  Yay!  I hope it brings me some luck.

I love the ring holder, just this morning I was going through my mess of jewelry looking for an earring and thought I really need a ring holder.  

I know I'll love the Brokedown scarf, I just missed the September 2012 box with the last Brokedown scarf, that was THE PS box to get.

Curious about the serum. Glad it's a beauty product that isn't nail polish or lipstick/gloss.

Not in love with the exercise ball, I might sell it on eBay, my other one from last year is just sitting in my spare room.  I need to bring it to work and sit on it.

Snacks are snacks, meh, but I've been wanting to try the fig bars for a while, my bf will eat the peas.


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My initial thoughts:

The necklace is cute, I have something similar from the Jouer crackers from Birchbox, it was on a string and it broke fast but I kept the charm to put on another chain.  I have small horseshoe earrings from Shoptiques (from their mystery gift bag this winter. I used my shoptiques gift card from popsugar on that too). Now I have a matching necklace.  Yay!  I hope it brings me some luck.

I love the ring holder, just this morning I was going through my mess of jewelry looking for an earring and thought I really need a ring holder.  

I know I'll love the Brokedown scarf, I just missed the September 2012 box with the last Brokedown scarf, that was THE PS box to get.

Curious about the serum. Glad it's a beauty product that isn't nail polish or lipstick/gloss.

Not in love with the exercise ball, I might sell it on eBay, my other one from last year is just sitting in my spare room.  I need to bring it to work and sit on it.

Snacks are snacks, meh, but I've been wanting to try the fig bars for a while, my bf will eat the peas.
When I got my necklace from the Jouer cracker it NEVER broke. Like I tried showering, working out...it stayed strong. I gave up.


----------



## kayrahmarie (Mar 7, 2014)

SO NOW some lucky person from MUT who won the giveaways needs to post their box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## queenofserendip (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm glad! The box is awesome and everything else is exactly like told or pictured so I'll let it be. If anyone has any questions I'll be glad to answer. Nancy
What is the size of the serum? Curious if it's full size or sample.


----------



## kayrahmarie (Mar 7, 2014)

Just checked my tracking, and my box is at my post office! Mail is guaranteed in my box by 10am PST, guess who is going to be there at 10 on the dot!


----------



## kayrahmarie (Mar 7, 2014)

> What is the size of the serum? Curious if it's full size or sample.


I'm hoping its full sized, most serums don't come in large packaging because you only need so little at a time, at least that's how I feel


----------



## queenofserendip (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kayrahmarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm hoping its full sized, most serums don't come in large packaging because you only need so little at a time, at least that's how I feel
I'm hoping so too! It's actually the item in the box I'm most excited about, and I think Popsugar has advertised that they don't put samples in boxes, so I'll definitely be disappointed if it's a deluxe sample. Still love this box though!


----------



## hazeleyes (Mar 7, 2014)

Anyone know if the Dogeared coupon in popsugar is a unique code or does everyone get the same one? I really want to order and can't wait for my box lol! The mother and sister in law are coming to the states for the first time from Europe this summer, this will be an awesome welcome gift for them! Can someone share the code if it's not unique please?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kayrahmarie (Mar 7, 2014)

> I'm hoping so too! It's actually the item in the box I'm most excited about, and I think Popsugar has advertised that they don't put samples in boxes, so I'll definitely be disappointed if it's a deluxe sample. Still love this box though!


 I'm so excited for it too! My skin LOVES serums, it just drinks them up! I honestly cannot get over how cute the ring holder is!


----------



## ashleygo (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofserendip* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What is the size of the serum? Curious if it's full size or sample.
Pop sugar only includes full size items I believe.


----------



## Kismet1428 (Mar 7, 2014)

Okay...  so I know this is going to sound crazy, because I have been stalking this site like crazy looking for a pic of what was in the box and now I am a little disappointed because the surprise is gone.  I know 




 crazy.

Now my opinion of what is in the box!!!   SUPER HAPPY!!!!  The little exercise ball is just what I need for my office breaks.  I can bring it in, close the door and do a few exercises - yay!  The ring holder is awesome, even if I don't use it as a ring holder, it looks super cute!  The serum, well heck, I just love anything that will make my skin look and feel softer, the peas - YUMM!!!!  One of my favorite snacks!!!  The necklace, it is okay, I like it but may not get a lot of use in my world - however I know people who ride horses who might LOVE IT and I can pick something else out for me to "replace" it!  The scarf - well that should go almost without saying - I am ready for that - already have an outfit picked out to wear it with!!!!

So for as disappointed as I am, I am still that excited to have it in my hands!!!!!!


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 7, 2014)

Now *this* is a good box!!

I am VERY excited about this!  Now if only my box would SHIP!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi Ladies!

Got my box!!!!

The serum is .5 oz.

(the one on the sephora site is 1 oz, so this appears to be half size)

But it's still a really nice size

The dog geared coupon appears to be a unique code.

So sorry I can't post pics at the moment, but please ask me any questions you have.

It's a GREAT box!!!!!!


----------



## jbird1175 (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Anyone know if the Dogeared coupon in popsugar is a unique code or does everyone get the same one? I really want to order and can't wait for my box lol! The mother and sister in law are coming to the states for the first time from Europe this summer, this will be an awesome welcome gift for them! Can someone share the code if it's not unique please?




I want to know this also. I'd like to get a little treat for me and my sisters for our sister date next month when we reunite. Our sister has been on deployment for 9 months and is coming home for a visit next month &amp; I'd like to get us some necklaces or something... If anyone can let us know, I'd greatly appreciate it!


----------



## greer (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Rachel S (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *greer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


















































You. Are. AMAZING!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greer (Mar 7, 2014)

Can someone humor me? Is the serum like last month's and will be oil?


----------



## greer (Mar 7, 2014)

This is my second box. I was SO disappointed in last month's and this one is AWESOME!!!


----------



## sparklegirl (Mar 7, 2014)

This looks like a great box!

I love that ring holder! I don't subscribe so I'll be heading to the trade thread to see if anyone is trading theirs!


----------



## Kerryliz (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Can someone humor me? Is the serum like last month's and will be oil?

Wondering the same thing.... my skin is still recovering from the WORST BREAKOUT EVER after that nightmare


----------



## jbird1175 (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  














































omg! THANK YOU! i am in LOVE with this box! did we find out if the dogeared coupon is unique? i cannot wait to get this box...knowing this will be sitting at my desk while i'm out of town is going to be agony!


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Â 

Wondering the same thing.... my skin is still recovering from the WORST BREAKOUT EVER after that nightmare


Last month's serum broke you out??


----------



## Kerryliz (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Wondering the same thing.... my skin is still recovering from the WORST BREAKOUT EVER after that nightmare



Last month's serum broke you out?? 
Omg... with a vengeance! I'm so scared to try anything new now


----------



## greer (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Omg... with a vengeance! I'm so scared to try anything new now
me too

and then my 1 year old dropped it in the toilet. I was too sad about it. Anything with oil is never good for my face.


----------



## Lolo22 (Mar 7, 2014)

I've tried both the fig bar and peas from Love with Food and the fig bar was delish but those peas are so weird lol.  Not bad, just weird.


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 7, 2014)

I use the oils on my arms and legs! I've got my face routine down to a science so I don't mess with that but I have so many samples and stuff of oils that I figured I should put them to some use!


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 7, 2014)

> Omg... with a vengeance! I'm so scared to try anything new now


 Ugh that's terrible :/ I have acne prone skin (ever since getting off birth control) and am taking medication but the serum has been good to me. My skin is on the dry side though?


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I use the oils on my arms and legs! I've got my face routine down to a science so I don't mess with that but I have so many samples and stuff of oils that I figured I should put them to some use!


I saw someone else said they use it on their hands. I could totally see doing that, plus they say one of the biggest age indicators is your hands!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 7, 2014)

This looks like an amazing box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Probably my favorite since I started subscribing in December 2013!! Is it greedy of me to have hoped that they would send out variations in the ring holder? XD


----------



## michelekch (Mar 7, 2014)

It looks like the serum is the small 30.00 size bottle


----------



## kayrahmarie (Mar 7, 2014)

So here is what I think. I'll put suggested retail value from the booklet in parentheses.

Brokedown Blue Ikat Scarf: I love it, it is even cuter in person. Very lightweight, will be amazing. ($72)

Harvest Snaps Snapea Crisps and Natures Bakery All Natural Strawberry Fig Bars: I haven't tried it yet, I'm waiting for my fiance to wake up because he likes to try the food with me. I will post and let you know. (Snapeas: $2, Fig Bar: I'll say $1 since it's an extra)

Jurlique Herbal Recovery Advanced Serum: It's .5 oz, floral-y smell. I don't really like the floral smell, but my face loves serums so I'm definitely going to test it out. When I smell it, I feel like I stepped into a Lush store. ($27)

Baublebar Elephant Ring Tree: Um, LOVE. How cute is the elephant? Sorry I couldn't get a better picture. ($12)

Activeforever Fusion Exercise Ball: I'm definitely going to test this out. ($9.95)

Dogeared Lucky Horseshoe Make A Wish Necklace: I absolutely love this! I'm not a huge jewelry person, but I do love the dainty necklaces  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ($30).

PLUS 20% off of Baublebar, 20% off of Dogeared, and 15% off of Jurlique. 

Edited to add total:

Added all together, the box is 153.95, not including the coupons.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I AM SO HAPPY WITH EVERYTHING.


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 7, 2014)

Mine is out for delivery!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## navywife1107 (Mar 7, 2014)

This is such an awesome box!!!! Just bought another!! Can't wait to try the serum... And the scarf is too cute.... Missed out on the last brokedown scarf in the October box.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 7, 2014)

I just added 3 more months to my sub and cancelled Glossybox (and will be canceling Ipsy once I get this month's shipping)...I've liked every one of the last 6 boxes I've gotten, but this one and last month's especially!


----------



## Kerryliz (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kayrahmarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  































So here is what I think. I'll put suggested retail value from the booklet in parentheses.

Brokedown Blue Ikat Scarf: I love it, it is even cuter in person. Very lightweight, will be amazing. ($72)

Harvest Snaps Snapea Crisps and Natures Bakery All Natural Strawberry Fig Bars: I haven't tried it yet, I'm waiting for my fiance to wake up because he likes to try the food with me. I will post and let you know. (Snapeas: $2, Fig Bar: I'll say $1 since it's an extra)

Jurlique Herbal Recovery Advanced Serum: It's .5 oz, floral-y smell. I don't really like the floral smell, but my face loves serums so I'm definitely going to test it out. When I smell it, I feel like I stepped into a Lush store. ($27)

Baublebar Elephant Ring Tree: Um, LOVE. How cute is the elephant? Sorry I couldn't get a better picture. ($12)

Activeforever Fusion Exercise Ball: I'm definitely going to test this out. ($9.95)

Dogeared Lucky Horseshoe Make A Wish Necklace: I absolutely love this! I'm not a huge jewelry person, but I do love the dainty necklaces  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ($30).

PLUS 20% off of Baublebar, 20% off of Dogeared, and 15% off of Jurlique. 

Edited to add total:

Added all together, the box is 153.95, not including the coupons.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I AM SO HAPPY WITH EVERYTHING. 

Is that a new thing?? Them listing the prices? I've never noticed it before but I don't usually pay much attention to the booklets!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Mar 7, 2014)

> Can someone humor me? Is the serum like last month's and will be oil?


 No, it is not an oil, it is a very light serum and smells lovely! I used it after dermabrasion treatments and it felt like Heaven.


> I use the oils on my arms and legs! I've got my face routine down to a science so I don't mess with that but I have so many samples and stuff of oils that I figured I should put them to some use!


 I do that too and also use them on my neck and decollate.


----------



## itsMac (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just added 3 more months to my sub and cancelled Glossybox (and will be canceling Ipsy once I get this month's shipping)...I've liked every one of the last 6 boxes I've gotten, but this one and last month's especially!

I canceled Ipsy after one month (January)...I got proactiv wipes that I ended up giving to my 15 year old sister (who was thrilled!), and I canceled Glossybox after one month, too (also the January box...with the weather delay, plus whatever else was going on there/lack of communication, etc.) Plus, with GB, I had ordered a gift sub that "got lost"...but then I got super jealous of those under-eye things GB just sent out in February...

I'm perpetually afraid of missing something great, so I'm tempted to sign back up for GB...this should not be as difficult as I'm finding it!


----------



## kayrahmarie (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Is that a new thing?? Them listing the prices? I've never noticed it before but I don't usually pay much attention to the booklets!
I found my booklet from january when I won the box from Ramblings of a Suburban Mom, and there are no suggested retail value prices listed! Must be new!


----------



## phanne (Mar 7, 2014)

My package is sitting at my house!

*note to self* Never schedule 4:00 meetings on PS delivery days ever again.

I'm vibrating with excitement.


----------



## Ashley Crisman (Mar 7, 2014)

this is TOUGH. im contemplatig ordering a second box for gifts.... anyone out there that gets the box. what is the texture of the scarf? Im also debating on the FFF box. there are gonna be so many goodies in there ! cant belive they are still available.


----------



## melanie0971 (Mar 7, 2014)

Spoiler day should be a holiday! Lol


----------



## kayrahmarie (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashley Crisman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

this is TOUGH. im contemplatig ordering a second box for gifts.... anyone out there that gets the box. what is the texture of the scarf? Im also debating on the FFF box. there are gonna be so many goodies in there ! cant belive they are still available.
the scarf is very soft an cute. it's definitley more of a spring, lightweight scarf, I don't really see it being something to try to use to keep you extra toasty. I hope this helps!


----------



## Hailey928 (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm so excited! This is my first box and I definitely did not expect to be excited about every item! Go PSMH!


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 7, 2014)

Ahhhhhhh! Just got mine!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Super happy with everything and am tempted to get a second box... but since my sub runs out this month, I think I'll save the money to subscribe for next month! I hope April is as amazing as March.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## phanne (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Hailey928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm so excited! This is my first box and I definitely did not expect to be excited about every item! Go PSMH!
Same! I can barely concentrate on work.... or regular bodily functions.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just added 3 more months to my sub and cancelled Glossybox (and will be canceling Ipsy once I get this month's shipping)...I've liked every one of the last 6 boxes I've gotten, but this one and last month's especially!

I canceled Ipsy after one month (January)...I got proactiv wipes that I ended up giving to my 15 year old sister (who was thrilled!), and I canceled Glossybox after one month, too (also the January box...with the weather delay, plus whatever else was going on there/lack of communication, etc.) Plus, with GB, I had ordered a gift sub that "got lost"...but then I got super jealous of those under-eye things GB just sent out in February...

I'm perpetually afraid of missing something great, so I'm tempted to sign back up for GB...this should not be as difficult as I'm finding it!


I'm just kind of on beauty product overload, so I'm making myself cut down on subs because I have more than I can use. I have been with both Ipsy and Glossybox US since the beginning (with a few breaks) so cancelling is kind of hard! HOwever, I've been less and less happy with Ipsy and the items they send out from the same 3 or 4 mediocre brands, over and over, and I've been trying to talk myself into just cancelling...but this month and the crap with the smelly/contaminated lipgloss and the way they're handling it just sealed the deal!

I have generaly been happy with Glossybox as far as products go, but it's expensive and again, I'm just accumulating too much stuff. I am also leery of the company after some of the issues other countries have had with GB.

I really like the mix of things in PS (and FabFitFun) and I wish there were more subs like these!

Send me a scarf/accessory, a piece of jewelry, a snack, a beauty product, and a book/dvd/fitness item every month and I'll be happy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleygo (Mar 7, 2014)

Got my box, and it is amazing, the snacks are meh for me which is weird because usually Popsugar snacks are awesome (aka Pipcorn and Crispy Cakes). Wondering if there is even gonna be a lot of people trading this month.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my box, and it is amazing, the snacks are meh for me which is weird because usually Popsugar snacks are awesome (aka Pipcorn and Crispy Cakes). Wondering if there is even gonna be a lot of people trading this month.
oh my god, I forgot about Crispycakes...think if I wished real hard they'd send us some more, some month?

I have tried the Snappeas and I thought they were okay...I wouldn't buy them on my own but I'l eat them. Same with the fig bar - tastes good, but not something I'd go out and buy.


----------



## jbird1175 (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashley Crisman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

this is TOUGH. im contemplatig ordering a second box for gifts.... anyone out there that gets the box. what is the texture of the scarf? Im also debating on the FFF box. there are gonna be so many goodies in there ! cant belive they are still available.
I have been silently debating the FFF box also. I got a box (possibly two) from them before I cancelled. I wasn't "wow'd" by anything but I love that fragrance spoiler. That has been my scent for the 10 years or so, so I know how much that vial costs... but I have a full vial that I got in a trade. So, do I really need another? But I'm so curious about what else is in the box...there look to be a lot of goodies in there. But I already got the PSMH LE box on order and the Nina Garcia box.... #firstworldproblems


----------



## itsMac (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm just kind of on beauty product overload, so I'm making myself cut down on subs because I have more than I can use. I have been with both Ipsy and Glossybox US since the beginning (with a few breaks) so cancelling is kind of hard! HOwever, I've been less and less happy with Ipsy and the items they send out from the same 3 or 4 mediocre brands, over and over, and I've been trying to talk myself into just cancelling...but this month and the crap with the smelly/contaminated lipgloss and the way they're handling it just sealed the deal!

I have generaly been happy with Glossybox as far as products go, but it's expensive and again, I'm just accumulating too much stuff. I am also leery of the company after some of the issues other countries have had with GB.

I really like the mix of things in PS (and FabFitFun) and I wish there were more subs like these!

Send me a scarf/accessory, a piece of jewelry, a snack, a beauty product, and a book/dvd/fitness item every month and I'll be happy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 This! Yes!

I think my issue with Ipsy was that it just didn't "wow" me...I was on the waitlist with that sub the longest and maybe I invested too much anticipation in it, but I think I practically expected gold to shoot out of the bag when I opened it!!

The products I got in GB were great- who is going to turn down a Beauty Blender? And the perfume that I got (as a sub for the Body wash) is awesome! But I felt like it was unorganized and I definitely agree with you on some of the other GB country reviews of their experience...raises some eyebrows!

So far, PopSugar and FFF are my two favorites, and I really like BB because I have (so far) always received items that are new or useful or at least interesting! I'm waitlisted for the Nina Garcia Quarterly...and waiting for my first Your Bijoux Box this month (I think YBB is going to be dangerous...)

I absolutely need to figure out how to set up a trade list; my little one bedroom NY apartment is being taken over by products!!!


----------



## BeautifyMyLife (Mar 7, 2014)

I hate to be a downer, but I wouldn't recommend posting an image that has your unique coupon code on it. Anyone could take that and use it, leaving you SOL.


----------



## jbird1175 (Mar 7, 2014)

Also, I am jealous that not only did @kayrahmarie get her box but got to open it outside in the sun.

Signed-

Bitter in Chicago

 /emoticons/s[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LindseyJ (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  oh my god, I forgot about Crispycakes...*think if I wished real hard they'd send us some more, some month*?

I have tried the Snappeas and I thought they were okay...I wouldn't buy them on my own but I'l eat them. Same with the fig bar - tastes good, but not something I'd go out and buy.
Maybe make a wish on the necklace from this box, haha! I loved the crispycake and forgot all about it until now. I definitely need to order some! Maybe theyll do an easter one for next months box, lol.


----------



## MichiChan (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautifyMyLife* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hate to be a downer, but I wouldn't recommend posting an image that has your unique coupon code on it. Anyone could take that and use it, leaving you SOL.

I was thinking that too I'd take the photo down, or black out the code so someone doesn't swipe it.


----------



## MichiChan (Mar 7, 2014)

This is definitely a better box than the past couple I won't be keeping everything in it, but as long as there's a scarf in a box I'm happy!


----------



## Ashley Crisman (Mar 7, 2014)

Is the charm on the necklace something you could realistically put on another chain?


----------



## itsMac (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashley Crisman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is the charm on the necklace something you could realistically put on another chain?
I was thinking the same thing...I'm curious about the backing of the charm....


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 7, 2014)

All I have to say is ... I'm so excited!!! Not sure on the jurlique since the other serum they sent out the all natural argan oil broke me out like crazy. I am head over heels over everything else!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm just kind of on beauty product overload, so I'm making myself cut down on subs because I have more than I can use. I have been with both Ipsy and Glossybox US since the beginning (with a few breaks) so cancelling is kind of hard! HOwever, I've been less and less happy with Ipsy and the items they send out from the same 3 or 4 mediocre brands, over and over, and I've been trying to talk myself into just cancelling...but this month and the crap with the smelly/contaminated lipgloss and the way they're handling it just sealed the deal!

I have generaly been happy with Glossybox as far as products go, but it's expensive and again, I'm just accumulating too much stuff. I am also leery of the company after some of the issues other countries have had with GB.

I really like the mix of things in PS (and FabFitFun) and I wish there were more subs like these!

Send me a scarf/accessory, a piece of jewelry, a snack, a beauty product, and a book/dvd/fitness item every month and I'll be happy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 This! Yes!

I think my issue with Ipsy was that it just didn't "wow" me...I was on the waitlist with that sub the longest and maybe I invested too much anticipation in it, but I think I practically expected gold to shoot out of the bag when I opened it!!

The products I got in GB were great- who is going to turn down a Beauty Blender? And the perfume that I got (as a sub for the Body wash) is awesome! But I felt like it was unorganized and I definitely agree with you on some of the other GB country reviews of their experience...raises some eyebrows!

So far, PopSugar and FFF are my two favorites, and I really like BB because I have (so far) always received items that are new or useful or at least interesting! I'm waitlisted for the Nina Garcia Quarterly...and waiting for my first Your Bijoux Box this month (I think YBB is going to be dangerous...)

I absolutely need to figure out how to set up a trade list; my little one bedroom NY apartment is being taken over by products!!!


We are apparently sub twins! haha! Birchbox is the one beauty sub I'm keeping at this time, for the same reasons you mentioned - I always get different things, new and useful, new brands. And the points are awesome, and it is what I feel a true beauty sampling sub should be.

I want to try Nina's box, and I've been eyeballing YBB, but haven't let myself take the plunge on either yet, because I need to be saving money and spending it on my pitiful wardrobe! I've also been scoping out Social Bliss. I need a raise!


----------



## RDolph (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Also, I am jealous that not only did @kayrahmarie get her box but got to open it outside in the sun.

Signed-

Bitter in Chicago

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I agree! Not only in the sun, but there is NO SNOW to be seen!

Your friend,

Bitter in DC


----------



## itsMac (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
We are apparently sub twins! haha! Birchbox is the one beauty sub I'm keeping at this time, for the same reasons you mentioned - I always get different things, new and useful, new brands. And the points are awesome, and it is what I feel a true beauty sampling sub should be.

I want to try Nina's box, and I've been eyeballing YBB, but haven't let myself take the plunge on either yet, because I need to be saving money and spending it on my pitiful wardrobe! I've also been scoping out Social Bliss. I need a raise!

Oh man, we really are sub twins!!

I have high hopes for YBB; their customer service is insane (Everyone on the YBB thread on MUT is on a first name basis with both owners!); I used a coupon code for a free necklace, plus my three pieces in my March sub, plus they had a promo for a discounted piece that was sent in February that I was dying for...so all in all I spent about $50 for 5 pieces of jewelry...

And Social Bliss will probably be my next downward spiral into total subscription box addiction/overload...that black studded clutch!? I crave. Definitely regret missing out on that!!


----------



## kayrahmarie (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Also, I am jealous that not only did @kayrahmarie get her box but got to open it outside in the sun.

Signed-

Bitter in Chicago

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
The perks of living in Monterey, CA  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Signed-

Trying to send sun to Chicago

:')


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 7, 2014)

> Oh man, we really are sub twins!! I have high hopes for YBB; their customer service is insane (Everyone on the YBB thread on MUT is on a first name basis with both owners!); I used a coupon code for a free necklace, plus my three pieces in my March sub, plus they had a promo for a discounted piece that was sent in February that I was dying for...so all in all I spent about $50 for 5 pieces of jewelry... And Social Bliss will probably be my next downward spiral into total subscription box addiction/overload...that black studded clutch!? I crave. Definitely regret missing out on that!!


 What is YBB? Just courious? I want to know what I'm missing out on!!!


----------



## kayrahmarie (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashley Crisman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is the charm on the necklace something you could realistically put on another chain?
yes it is!


----------



## kayrahmarie (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RDolph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I agree! Not only in the sun, but there is NO SNOW to be seen!

Your friend,

Bitter in DC


Quote: Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Also, I am jealous that not only did @kayrahmarie get her box but got to open it outside in the sun.

Signed-

Bitter in Chicago

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Perks of living in Monterey, CA.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Love,

Trying to send sun your guys way.

:')


----------



## itsMac (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


What is YBB? Just courious? I want to know what I'm missing out on!!!
Your Bijoux Box! All fun statement jewelry...plus they post spoilers on instagram of their cats wearing the jewelry, which amuses me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greer (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Your Bijoux Box! All fun statement jewelry...plus they post spoilers on instagram of their cats wearing the jewelry, which amuses me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I had never seen Baubebar before until I received the elephant jewelry holder so I just checked out their sight. A lot of their necklaces remind me of YBB. And it is SO affordable and AWESOME pieces.


----------



## itsMac (Mar 7, 2014)

I like that BaubleBar has guest curators, too...I LOVED some of the DC Cupcake necklaces that were in the Kathryn &amp; Sophie collection!


----------



## akritenbrink (Mar 7, 2014)

> > Â  Your Bijoux Box! All fun statement jewelry...plus they post spoilers on instagram of their cats wearing the jewelry, which amuses me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> I had never seen Baubebar before until I received the elephant jewelry holder so I just checked out their sight. A lot of their necklaces remind me of YBB. And it is SO affordable and AWESOME pieces.Â


 BaubleBar does a kind of hidden treasure hunt from time to time (used to be every Friday but not sure if they still do) where one piece is marked way down.


----------



## kayrahmarie (Mar 7, 2014)

I just looked at the Dogeared site for the Horseshoe Necklace, and the one we got in the box cannot be ordered. You can buy a silver one, just not gold.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 7, 2014)

> I was thinking the same thing...I'm curious about the backing of the charm....


 On the back of the charm are two loops for a chain to go through. Right now there is a string going through.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 7, 2014)

> Your Bijoux Box! All fun statement jewelry...plus they post spoilers on instagram of their cats wearing the jewelry, which amuses me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 The Y threw me! I already sub to it! LOL. I am so dumb sometimes!!!!!! LOL


----------



## itsMac (Mar 7, 2014)

> The Y threw me! I already sub to it! LOL. I am so dumb sometimes!!!!!! LOL


 I am sooooo excited for this box! March will be my first one!


----------



## Lolo22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *akritenbrink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


BaubleBar does a kind of hidden treasure hunt from time to time (used to be every Friday but not sure if they still do) where one piece is marked way down.
It's every Monday and Friday.  Monday's are the "Platinum Buried Baubles" ($20) and Fridays are regular "Buried Baubles" ($10).  Today's is a pretty cute bracelet.


----------



## greer (Mar 7, 2014)

I actually found a bracelet I have been wanting for forever on the dogeared sight. Pretty excited about that.


----------



## AddisonElinor (Mar 7, 2014)

Oh goodness, I'm so excited to get my pincers on this box now! I'm far more thrilled with this months box, from what I can see, than last months. I really need to drop some subs, I'm becoming far more addicted to lifestyle boxes than beauty boxes.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AddisonElinor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh goodness, I'm so excited to get my pincers on this box now! I'm far more thrilled with this months box, from what I can see, than last months. I really need to drop some subs, I'm becoming far more addicted to lifestyle boxes than beauty boxes.
You and me both!


----------



## melanie0971 (Mar 7, 2014)

> The perks of living in Monterey, CA  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  Signed- Trying to send sun to Chicago :')


 We did have sun today so it sort of worked.  granted it wad like 40 degrees...


----------



## rachelnyc (Mar 7, 2014)

> All I have to say is ... I'm so excited!!! Not sure on the jurlique since the other serum they sent out the all natural argan oil broke me out like crazy. I am head over heels over everything else!


 I have a feeling it might be that particular brand. I mean obviously I don't know your skin, but I received a sample of a Nourish Organic body lotion in my Ipsy bag a few months ago and personally wasn't impressed/didn't think it seemed like a high quality product--enough so that when I saw the serum in last month's PS box, my first reaction was to think I didn't trust the brand enough to want to put it on my face. I'm not sure if I'll personally be using the Jurlique serum because I have sensitivity issues with plants/herbs, but I've used other Jurlique products in the past and have been really impressed with them. Good luck! Here's a pic of the serum someone posted in their blog (along with a review):




http://bubblesandblush.wordpress.com/2013/12/29/review-jurlique-herbal-recovery-advanced-serum/


----------



## stephstrong (Mar 7, 2014)

> I have a feeling it might be that particular brand. I mean obviously I don't know your skin, but I received a sample of a Nourish Organic body lotion in my Ipsy bag a few months ago and personally wasn't impressed/didn't think it seemed like a high quality product--enough so that when I saw the serum in last month's PS box, my first reaction was to think I didn't trust the brand enough to want to put it on my face. I'm not sure if I'll personally be using the Jurlique serum because I have sensitivity issues with plants/herbs, but I've used other Jurlique products in the past and have been really impressed with them. Good luck! Here's a pic of the serum someone posted in their blog (along with a review):
> 
> 
> 
> http://bubblesandblush.wordpress.com/2013/12/29/review-jurlique-herbal-recovery-advanced-serum/


 I can only think of one thing when I see this photo haha sorry!!


----------



## itsMac (Mar 7, 2014)

Something About Mary??

(glad I'm not the only one that went there @stephstrong!!!)


----------



## glamourcat (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I can only think of one thing when I see this photo haha sorry!!
So glad it wasn't just me!  



 

I got the serum in a Beauty Fix box and that was my immediate thought!  It is a really nice serum, though, and I'm happy to get another.


----------



## xchristina (Mar 7, 2014)

Ohh, I can't wait for my box to come in this monday now. Definitely the best one I've gotten so far! Dogeared is one of my favorite jewelry brands.. I got the karma necklace from Nordstrom for Christmas.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sylarana (Mar 7, 2014)

Got my box today as well (our post office luckily is really fast .. if it leaves Sacramento in the early morning hours, I'm bound to get it the same day here in the Bay Area).

It's a really good one. I'm not over the top about it .. I like it about the same as the last ones tbh. The scarf is gorgeous and so light-weight .. perfect for the weather around here. And the charm is super cute (the string that comes with it seems bizarre though .. why include something like that at all?) .. it'll be perfect on a delicate chain.

I have huge bags of the snap pea crips from Costco .. so more won't really be noticed, but eaten. I like them. And my kids like the fig bars.

We have plenty of balls, but the kids won't mind another pink one.

I have way too many serums already and my skin tends to overreact to most of them. In my experience .. with serums .. the best that can happen is that my skin shows no reaction whatsoever. Which makes them rather pointless.

The elephant is too kitsch for me .. I might still use it for practical reasons though since I can't wear my rings at night and usually just put them on the nightstand.

All in all, it's certainly worth it for the scarf alone and the charm is nice. The rest will get used, but doesn't excite me.


----------



## rachelnyc (Mar 7, 2014)

> I can only think of one thing when I see this photo haha sorry!!


 Haha, I almost didn't even post the pic I found for that reason, but I saw a lot of people asking about the consistency of the serum. But yeah. It definitely looks...well, we all know how it looks.


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 7, 2014)

> Haha, I almost didn't even post the pic I found for that reason, but I saw a lot of people asking about the consistency of the serum. But yeah. It definitely looks...well, we all know how it looks.





> Haha, I almost didn't even post the pic I found for that reason, but I saw a lot of people asking about the consistency of the serum. But yeah. It definitely looks...well, we all know how it looks.


 :roflmao:


----------



## stephstrong (Mar 7, 2014)

Hahahaha I'm glad I'm not the only one, I should have known I can count on you guys!!! Haven't gotten my box yet but I think I will be way more satisfied than I was last month. I wish I knew someone who was having a birthday soon I think this box would have made a great gift (esp if snagged with the $10 off!). I'm glad everyone is much more satisfied with this month's box. When there is a month that most seem to be unhappy with someone always chimes in and says "well you can't please everyone," and I always find that a silly thing to say because if the box is thoughtful, well-curated and has at least some newly released items you can at least come close to pleasing everyone !!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BratzFan (Mar 7, 2014)

I like the exercise ball, snacks, and scarf. I think I am going to Ebay the ring holder, necklace, and serum as a set. I paid $30 and I definitely got $30. It's a good mix of items for personal use, gifts, and trades,


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Mar 7, 2014)

Ok, I finally caved.  I've stalked the popsugar threads since the beginning but this is my first time buying! So excited to see the spoilers and find that the March box was still available!!!!!  I know it ruins the surprise, but now I KNOW I'm excited for everything when it comes. And I had basically gotten myself down to 2 subs....sigh, it's a never ending battle...


----------



## nectarbean (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm very happy with this box. They've redeemed themselves for now. And it appears as if they've made the majority of this months subscribers happy. I didn't like anything last month but I like everything this month! Mostly I'm happy there isn't a single item from gorjana lol.


----------



## barbyechick (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Verissmd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm very happy with this box. They've redeemed themselves for now. And it appears as if they've made the majority of this months subscribers happy. I didn't like anything last month but I like everything this month! Mostly I'm happy there isn't a single item from gorjana lol.

I didn't get this box but was lurking and i'm very happy to see them step it up this month, it's well curated box my only possible complaint would be that it's slightly odd for them to send jewelry storage and serum two months in a row. Not quite an A+ but definitely an A this month!

Not quite redeemed in my eyes (one solid month after...3 not so good), but if they keep up this quality and curation I'd sign back up!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Mar 7, 2014)

This might be an odd question, but what do the pea snaps taste like exactly? I've never cared for peas, they usually taste bitter to me. I'll eat them if they happen to be in something, but never eat them on their own. I'm wondering if I should give these a try or pass them on to someone else.


----------



## kawaiihoots (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm so happy with this box! Even the items I'm not wild about at least feel like curated items instead of tossed in overstock. Super excited for the scarf, the ring holder and maybe the fitness ball--I always like trying out workout stuff for free since if I don't stick with it I don't feel like I wasted money at least The horseshoe necklace looks cute and the serum at least has pretty packaging. If April's box is good they might yet rope me in for another 3 months.


----------



## bluegnu (Mar 7, 2014)

I was trying to fight the urge to check on here today because I knew that today would be the day when someone posted full spoilers. I wanted to be surprised this month. But I couldn't resist. And now I'm just even more excited! I love those pea things, I get them a lot. They're a strange texture but very addictive.  Yay!


----------



## celticjade (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This might be an odd question, but what do the pea snaps taste like exactly? I've never cared for peas, they usually taste bitter to me. I'll eat them if they happen to be in something, but never eat them on their own. I'm wondering if I should give these a try or pass them on to someone else. 

I don't like peas, and I like these pea snaps.  They taste like a crispy veggie chip.  Pretty good, actually.


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 7, 2014)

Yay!!!! I got my box tonight! So happy with it. Here is my brake down based on the price I payed which was about $28. 

BROKEDOWN BLUE IKAT SCARF - $11

JURLIQUE HERBAL RECOVERY SERUM - $7

DOGEARED LUCKY HORSESHOE NECKLACE - $2

BAUBLEBAR ELEPHANT RING TREE - $3

ACTIVEFOREVER FUSION EXERCISE BALL - $2

SNAPS SNAPEA CRISPS - $1 (I usually have coupons for this item and can get them for 0.50 to $1 so that is what I would pay for this)

NATURES BAKERY STRAWBERRY FIG BARS - $1

Verdict: I LOVE THIS BOX!!!! I don't need ANYTHING obviously but I love and will keep it all! 

The scarf if gorgeous but I don't think it should cost $72. I pay up to $15 for viscose scarves and find them at TJ Maxx or online sales etc so this one is a bargain at this price plus the print is gorgeous and on trend.

The Jurlique I am not sure about yet. I don't know if it is more of a moisturizer or a serum but I love skin care so I am excited to try this. It retails at $27 but we all know we get sales and deals on skin care items from many retailers. Even so this is a great value in this box. 

The necklace should not cost $30 but it is absolutely adorable and I am happy to have it. I received a similar horseshoe wish necklace in a Jouer cracker from Birchbox in January and haven't used it but this one seems so much higher quality than the Jouer and hopefully it won't fall apart too soon. 

The Baublebar tree is so cute and I may not even put rings in it. I would look cute in my office or just as decor.

The exercise ball is one of the little balls which is great because I don't have one and I love pilates and similar exercises that use this ball. Usually I go to classes that provide this for you but I may try some stuff at home for when I am feeling antisocial. 

The food items are always welcome and I have tried both of these products and really enjoy them so I welcome them. 

HOPE ALL OF YOU LADIES enjoy this box. It is a great one!


----------



## MichiChan (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelnyc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Haha, I almost didn't even post the pic I found for that reason, but I saw a lot of people asking about the consistency of the serum. But yeah. It definitely looks...well, we all know how it looks.

I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought that! As soon as I saw the picture I was like..... !!


----------



## RachRDH (Mar 8, 2014)

This is the best box I've received since I've only been subscribing since December. I love everything in it!! I saw that popsugar fitness workout and was thinking of getting a small exercise ball so yay for that. The only thing that disappoints me is the necklace not being on a chain. I was so thrilled to see it because I've been wanting a dainty necklace to wear to work but I'm a dental hygienist and my luck it would fall off into my patients mouth!!! So I'll be looking for a chain to put it on.


----------



## Classynfun (Mar 8, 2014)

To be vague but still be honest, as an executive I cannot wear a necklace on a string. A dainty gold chain, yes! If someone find a great one, let the rest of us know!


----------



## kayrahmarie (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Classynfun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

To be vague but still be honest, as an executive I cannot wear a necklace on a string. A dainty gold chain, yes! If someone find a great one, let the rest of us know!
I agree!


----------



## sarahinnola (Mar 8, 2014)

> To be vague but still be honest, as an executive I cannot wear a necklace on a string. A dainty gold chain, yes! If someone find a great one, let the rest of us know!


Where do you work? I'm an exec in a business formal atmosphere in Chicago, and I can absolutely wear this. Think about it- no one will notice the string under the neck of your button downs and suit jackets. I did initially wonder the same thing though.


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Classynfun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

To be vague but still be honest, as an executive I cannot wear a necklace on a string. A dainty gold chain, yes! If someone find a great one, let the rest of us know!


Like this? https://www.oliveyew.com/product/gold-filled-sterling-silver-or-rose-gold-necklace/ I love Olive Yew jewelry. So dainty and sweet!


----------



## Laurenv78 (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RachRDH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This is the best box I've received since I've only been subscribing since December. I love everything in it!! I saw that popsugar fitness workout and was thinking of getting a small exercise ball so yay for that. The only thing that disappoints me is the necklace not being on a chain. I was so thrilled to see it because I've been wanting a dainty necklace to wear to work but I'm a dental hygienist and my luck it would fall off into my patients mouth!!! So I'll be looking for a chain to put it on.
Ha!  I'm a dental hygienist too!  I never even thought of that lol!


----------



## celticjade (Mar 8, 2014)

Question, do any of you know how to blow the ball up? It didn't come with instructions, only thr straw, and I'm afraid to pull the stopper out.


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *celticjade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Question, do any of you know how to blow the ball up? It didn't come with instructions, only thr straw, and I'm afraid to pull the stopper out.


I'm pretty sure you just blow into the straw with your mouth. The booklet included in the box says "...you can quickly expand it by inserting the accompanying straw and blowing."


----------



## nectarbean (Mar 8, 2014)

Yea the little exercise balls are easy to blow up using your mouth and the straw, same way you'd blow up a beach ball or floating tube.


----------



## RachRDH (Mar 8, 2014)

> Ha!Â  I'm a dental hygienist too!Â  I never even thought of that lol!Â


 Yay a fellow tooth lover  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love our job even though it's so disgusting at times!!!


----------



## nicepenguins (Mar 8, 2014)

Really excited for this box! Even the snacks sound good. And my kid will play with the ball even if I don't use it much. He loves to push around the big green exercise ball from last January.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The only thing I'm confused about is their timing of the serums. It seems pretty close together. Would have preferred to get one in December and then March maybe. But I am looking forward to trying this serum more than the other one. I like jurlique as a brand. It's nice to see something a little more high end.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Mar 8, 2014)

I just checked and my PS box is out for delivery.  I am so excited.


----------



## Kyleyz (Mar 8, 2014)

I am sure I'm in the minority... I find this box disappointing. hate serums, that ring holder is juvenile, the necklace is ugly and I tried the snapeas and thought they were gross. I'm meh on the scarf til i see it.


----------



## Tiffanybella82 (Mar 8, 2014)

> I am sure I'm in the minority... I find this box disappointing. hate serums, that ring holder is juvenile, the necklace is ugly and I tried the snapeas and thought they were gross. I'm meh on the scarf til i see it.[/quote I didn't like the necklace or the ring holder. I'm going to try and trade them


----------



## Kereneko (Mar 8, 2014)

My box arrived this morning! This scarf is so soft and lovely! Ive been really wanting more scarves so this is perfect!


----------



## ladyrox (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I use the oils on my arms and legs! I've got my face routine down to a science so I don't mess with that but I have so many samples and stuff of oils that I figured I should put them to some use!

It did a doozy on my face as well, so now I use it on my hands -- it's fabulous for that!


----------



## smurfy29 (Mar 8, 2014)

I went to check my tracking last night, and at first I was thrown because it was marked as "Delivered" and I definitely had not received it...then I looked a little closer and noticed it was marked delivered at 12:37pm on MONDAY, March 10!! Now I know sometimes they'll do mass scans in the morning when things are on the trucks ready to be delivered, but has anyone ever had something be marked as delivered THREE DAYS in advance?! This just seems so weird to me...


----------



## bschlee (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *smurfy29* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I went to check my tracking last night, and at first I was thrown because it was marked as "Delivered" and I definitely had not received it...then I looked a little closer and noticed it was marked delivered at 12:37pm on MONDAY, March 10!! Now I know sometimes they'll do mass scans in the morning when things are on the trucks ready to be delivered, but has anyone ever had something be marked as delivered THREE DAYS in advance?! This just seems so weird to me...




You have February's tracking up instead of March!


----------



## Monica Sue (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This might be an odd question, but what do the pea snaps taste like exactly? I've never cared for peas, they usually taste bitter to me. I'll eat them if they happen to be in something, but never eat them on their own. I'm wondering if I should give these a try or pass them on to someone else. 
I absolutely hate peas but like the pea snaps I tried a flavored kind before dont remember what flavor but they were very addicting!


----------



## smurfy29 (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bschlee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You have February's tracking up instead of March!
HAHAHA! Okay wow, see that proves I shouldn't be on the computer at almost midnight lol. Thanks for pointing out my idiocy haha.


----------



## Babs28 (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Classynfun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

To be vague but still be honest, as an executive I cannot wear a necklace on a string. A dainty gold chain, yes! If someone find a great one, let the rest of us know!

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarahinnola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Where do you work? I'm an exec in a business formal atmosphere in Chicago, and I can absolutely wear this. Think about it- no one will notice the string under the neck of your button downs and suit jackets. I did initially wonder the same thing though.
Me too. I'm in business dress, everyday except Friday and I could totally wear this under my button downs and suits. The only time I couldn't wear this is if we are doing testing on a mortar or small call fire arm or resting propellants.  The only jewelry I can wear then is stuff with a secure clasp.  One of the lines from Tiffany's, the heart necklace that came out years ago, came on a black string/cord and that was very elegant looking. I wear that to work a lot and you can see the cord.

My box hasn't shipped yet.  I tried the "backdoor" Fedex route and nada.  I really want my box!!!


----------



## dmarie93 (Mar 8, 2014)

Just got my box today and after being dissapointed with last months (my first box) I am in love


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 8, 2014)

You gals think this month is gift worthy??? I love the box...just want to know if you got this box as a gift woul you like it?


----------



## Mrs30009 (Mar 8, 2014)

I got the March box today too.  Love it.  The only thing is the exercise ball was missing the plug.  I saw on Facebook that someone else had this issue.  So I e-mailed them.


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

You gals think this month is gift worthy???

I love the box...just want to know if you got this box as a gift woul you like it?
Absolutely! I loved my March box (it's my favorite so far since I started subscribing in December '13).


----------



## skyflower (Mar 8, 2014)

I got my box today (southern california). I love everything in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my mom loved the scarf (was visiting when the package came) so I gave it to her and ordered a gift box with the ikat10 code. Hopefully that goes through ok! The ring holder was also an elephant, wonder if there was variation?


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyleyz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am sure I'm in the minority... I find this box disappointing. hate serums, that ring holder is juvenile, the necklace is ugly and I tried the snapeas and thought they were gross. I'm meh on the scarf til i see it.

Just goes to show how different everyone's tastes are! I think the term juvenile is a tiny bit harsh, and sort of insulting to those of us who like it. That being said, I get what you mean because I'm considering giving it to my friend who's son's room is decorated in an elephant theme. It probably won't be used as a ring holder but it will make a cute knick knack on the shelf! You win some, you lose some I guess..

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

You gals think this month is gift worthy???

I love the box...just want to know if you got this box as a gift woul you like it?

I personally would be thrilled to receive this box as a gift! I think it's a pretty good one


----------



## nectarbean (Mar 8, 2014)

I would also love this months box as a gift. I wish I could gift these to my mother or sister-in-law cause it's a realy easy present but they'd both hate it. My mother would call it a box of junk (I probably will too at her age) and my sil would end up gifting the items back to me lol.


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skyflower* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got my box today (southern california). I love everything in it



my mom loved the scarf (was visiting when the package came) so I gave it to her and ordered a gift box with the ikat10 code. Hopefully that goes through ok! The ring holder was also an elephant, wonder if there was variation?
I don't believe there was any variation this month!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 8, 2014)

I got my box today. No variations, I'm wearing the necklace and scarf, my bf and I ate the snacks right away (glad I got the try the fig bars, bleh...the peas are surprisingly good). 

The ring holder is adorable.  It is a little "young" but I think it's very cute. 

Uh no way is the scarf $72, anyone who would pay that is nuts!  Not that it's not beautiful, but sheesh markup much? 

The serum is very fragrant. 

Overall I'm very satisfied, but I'm usually happy with all my PS boxes.

Oh, my cat is terrified of the exercise ball, I mean like he bolts if I go near it.  He is the definition of a scaredy cat.


----------



## kvanhat (Mar 8, 2014)

My box is not arriving until Tuesday, but I'm loving all the spoilers! It looks like my box only weighs 1.8, so I'm pretty sure I didn't win the lollia items. Has anyone heard of anyone getting a box with the lollia items yet? Or does anyone have a box shipping that weighs more? I'd love to hear what they think of those products!


----------



## sunsets (Mar 8, 2014)

To my knowledge, the regular, monthly boxes never have variations.  Only the Special Edition boxes do.


----------



## jenniferrose (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sunsets* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  To my knowledge, the regular, monthly boxes never have variations.  Only the Special Edition boxes do.

They often have color (bentgo box for example) or scent (nice or naughty candles for example) variations.


----------



## jenniferrose (Mar 8, 2014)

I will say that regardless of liking the items individually, the wide selection is fantastic! I love that they included fitness, fashion, beauty, food... Still waiting for the elusive silver jewelry item!


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 8, 2014)

Wah! I want my box! It looks like I won't get mine until Wednesday or Thursday. I showed my 17 year old cousin what was in this month's and she loved it all too so I think it would make a great gift for all ages!


----------



## Kereneko (Mar 8, 2014)

I tried really hard to eat those snap pea chips and I just couldn't do it. I love snap peas.. real ones. But these chips were not for me at all. I ended up tossing them. That strawberry fig bar was delicious though.

I think Ive decided to keep the necklace and the elephant as gifts for people. Im terrible at giving gifts especially for family so maybe If I start stocking up now people will actually think I tried for once lol


----------



## nicepenguins (Mar 8, 2014)

Got mine today--love the feel and color of the scarf. It drapes really well and matches a lot of what I already have. Honestly, it's also great for transitioning into spring bc it can work with both lighter and darker colors. Tried the serum, will see how it works. Will probably bring the elephant to work to cheer up my office. Good box for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hoping for something makeup-y next month--and maybe the elusive infuser bottle haha.


----------



## ashleygo (Mar 8, 2014)

> My box is not arriving until Tuesday, but I'm loving all the spoilers! It looks like my box only weighs 1.8, so I'm pretty sure I didn't win the lollia items. Has anyone heard of anyone getting a box with the lollia items yet? Or does anyone have a box shipping that weighs more? I'd love to hear what they think of those products!


 The rules say that the prize will actually be in may box. So everyone gets the same thing this month.


----------



## Baublesntreats (Mar 8, 2014)

I got my box today.  The scarf is so soft!  I love the shade of blue.  I already have more scarves than I know what to do with, but I don't have any in this color, so this is great.  The elephant ring holder is cute.  It's not really something that I need, but I have a lot of elephant decor in my apartment, so it will fit right in.  I'm not sure how I feel about the serum yet.  I'm a bit nervous to try it since I am happy with my skin care regimen as it is, and I broke out pretty badly (for the first time in years) after using the face mask in January.  Maybe I will do as others suggested and use it on my hands. The ball seems fun, although so far I've just been playing with it haven't used it to exercise yet.  I'm sort of meh on the necklace.  I would prefer if it were on a real chain, but I guess I can get one and put the pendant on it.  The snacks are fine--I'll eat and probably like them, but I don't find them too exciting.  

So overall, I do like the box, but I'm not exactly over the moon about it.  The only thing I love is the scarf, and even though its value is supposed to be $72, I would never pay nearly that much for it.  I will most likely use everything in this box, so I can't really complain about it.  But I do feel like I'm trying to like/use everything so that I can justify the cost of the box to myself.  I can probably give some of the items away as gifts, though, so that helps.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 8, 2014)

I haven't even received a shipping notification yet and everyone's already getting their boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> &lt;/3


----------



## lorez88 (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I haven't even received a shipping notification yet and everyone's already getting their boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> &lt;/3

Me too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I guess that's what I get for waiting until the scarf spoiler to order a box. At least I'm looking forward to receiving it, though! hehe


----------



## Babs28 (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lorez88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Me too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I guess that's what I get for waiting until the scarf spoiler to order a box. At least I'm looking forward to receiving it, though! hehe
I've had an active subscription for months now!!!  It's ridiculous how long I'm waiting.  From past history, I've never had to wait past the 7th my box to ship!! Ughâ€¦ Sigh..


----------



## lorez88 (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've had an active subscription for months now!!!  It's ridiculous how long I'm waiting.  From past history, I've never had to wait past the 7th my box to ship!! Ughâ€¦ Sigh..
 That's a bummer, but I'm sure you'll get it soon! Or at least I hope!

Before this month I had been subscribed since November and all of my boxes besides February's had arrived towards the end of the month even though they departed from SoCal like 120 miles south of me, haha. I have bad luck with shipping.


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 9, 2014)

Officially ate all the Snapeas snacks all in one day today!! haha! Love those things.


----------



## bschlee (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kereneko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I tried really hard to eat those snap pea chips and I just couldn't do it. I love snap peas.. real ones. But these chips were not for me at all. I ended up tossing them. That strawberry fig bar was delicious though.

Same! I've actually wanted to try the Snapeas for a long time so I was so excited to try them, but they're just not my taste at all. I felt the same about the truffle Pipcorn from January--I usually just end up bringing Popsugar food to work.


----------



## northwest22 (Mar 9, 2014)

Got my box today and I'm really pleased. The elephant ring holder is so cute, I actually already have an elephant ring holder (a repurposed tea light candle holder) so they can be buddies now. The scarf is lovely, quite a bit larger than I was expecting. With these sub boxes I'm really creating a scarf collection, I'm still not sure I'm wearing them right (even after watching How To videos on YouTube.) The ball seems cool, will have to figure out how to use it. The serum is awesome. I really like that they keep giving us high quality skincare, rather than makeup. That skincare is the kind of stuff I can't usually afford to get myself. The necklace is okay. At first I was thinking of putting it on a chain for more longevity, but honestly the charm is just okay. So, I'm going to use it as intended and hope my wish comes trues. (Question, is the intent that we would never take it off, even at night or in the shower?) Fig bars and snap chips are fine. I've had them both before. All in all a really nice, well rounded box. Miles better than last month's box.


----------



## natashaia (Mar 9, 2014)

So i started subbing in September 2013. my favorite boxes have been Jan 2014, March 2014, and Sept 2013 in that order! 

i would have loved august 2013 to with the lunch box thing, and the dermalogica and the necklace. 

i'm quitting after May though. it is just too much stuff, even if i like it. i'm sad about that though. 

Also, i am dying to order more truffle popcorn. but it is expensive with shipping. does anyone know if whole foods or trader joes would carry something like it?


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm pretty happy with everything in this box (though I haven't received mine yet, for some reason the tracking number won't even work for me?? keeps saying there's an error...).  

The only thing I don't like is the necklace, because it reminds me of the ones everyone used to wear in middle school....


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Mar 9, 2014)

> So i started subbing in September 2013. my favorite boxes have been Jan 2014, March 2014, and Sept 2013 in that order!Â  i would have loved august 2013 to with the lunch box thing, and the dermalogica and the necklace.Â  i'm quitting after May though. it is just too much stuff, even if i like it. i'm sad about that though.Â  Also, i am dying to order more truffle popcorn. but it is expensive with shipping. does anyone know if whole foods or trader joes would carry something like it?Â


YAS! @ popcorn. That stuff was so good but the shipping is ridic. I've filled a cart numerous times on their site only to cancel once I saw the shipping. Ugh.


----------



## mrst909 (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm jealous of all you ladies who got your box already, mine hasn't even shipped yet! I resubbed on March 3rd after seeing the scarf spoiler. They charged my card the same day, but when I log in to my account it still says "processing." Is anyone else who ordered recently having the same issue? I wonder how long it will be before it ships?


----------



## Babs28 (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mrst909* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm jealous of all you ladies who got your box already, mine hasn't even shipped yet! I resubbed on March 3rd after seeing the scarf spoiler. They charged my card the same day, but when I log in to my account it still says "processing." Is anyone else who ordered recently having the same issue? I wonder how long it will be before it ships?
I continue to have an active subscription and my box is still in the "processing phase".  Even the backdoor method of finding my tracking number does not work so it means that my box has definitely not shipped.  I'm bummed!!!


----------



## RebeccaR (Mar 9, 2014)

I am so excited about the scarf.  I feel like the past year was the 'year of the scarf' for me.  I also love the elephant ring holder. I use the little apple bowl from a while back in the kitchen. This will be perfect elsewere!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 9, 2014)

I've got my scarf on today and I have to say how much I love it! It's pretty, soft and a good size. Not too big and big enough to tie every which way you want!! Enjoy your scarves everyone!!!!


----------



## latinafeminista (Mar 9, 2014)

> I'm jealous of all you ladies who got your box already, mine hasn't even shipped yet! I resubbed on March 3rd after seeing the scarf spoiler. They charged my card the same day, but when I log in to my account it still says "processing." Is anyone else who ordered recently having the same issue? I wonder how long it will be before it ships?


 I'm in the exact same boat as you, re-subbed the same day and haven't gotten a notice yet. Hopefully we'll get it early this week!


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 9, 2014)

Thoughts about the box:

Scarf - my fave one yet. I've traded all of my other ones because I just wasn't a fan of the print, but this one I love! I wore it to church today and received several compliments.

Ring Holder - so cute. I am giving in to my daughter, who adores elephants, for her birthday. Really struggling to keep it, lol. I may have to trade for one or purchase one using the Baublebar discount.

Necklace - another fit for daughter's birthday. She loves stuff like this!

Exercise ball - it's ok. I'll get around to blowing it up eventually. My youngest daughter loves and uses daily the large one we got last year. 

Snacks - I like the snappeas, the fig bars were meh.

Serum - really lovely! I just tried a little on my hand since I'm using another serum right now and it feels really nice!


----------



## boxnewbie (Mar 9, 2014)

> I'm jealous of all you ladies who got your box already, mine hasn't even shipped yet! I resubbed on March 3rd after seeing the scarf spoiler. They charged my card the same day, but when I log in to my account it still says "processing." Is anyone else who ordered recently having the same issue? I wonder how long it will be before it ships?


 I also resubbed on March 3 and is processing, but still no tracking number on fedex site  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wurly (Mar 9, 2014)

I was so pleased with the spoiler I resuscribed twice, using the $10 coupons. I have plans to give the ring holders to my Mom and Niece, who both love elephants as much as I do, but I don't wear rings. I will give the necklaces to each of my nieces and give one of the scarves and one serum to my mom. Excellent batch of gifts for less than $65!!


----------



## natashaia (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DevinMcWhite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


YAS! @ popcorn. That stuff was so good but the shipping is ridic. I've filled a cart numerous times on their site only to cancel once I saw the shipping. Ugh.
same! it comes out to 10 dollars a bag, and they sell them in 3s. i should just get truffle oil/salt and make it myself, but I'm lazy.


----------



## roskandy (Mar 9, 2014)

Hmm. I like most of the stuff--I squealed a little when I saw the elephant because ELEPHANTS! (If there were variations, I'd love to trade for them.)

I'm curious about the workout ball--has anyone used anything small like this before?

Also--I'm sad about the scarf. Cobalt blue is one of my least favorite colors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess it's going on the trade list? I wish they sent multiple colors.


----------



## akritenbrink (Mar 9, 2014)

I love the scarf but yeah, would never pay $72 for it. I get scarves at junior places like H&amp;M, Forever 21 etc and never pay that much. I think my box is missing the exercise ball. Anyone else have that problem? How small was it before blowing it up? I want to look around the house before emailing PopSugar to see if it fell on the floor or something.


----------



## sunsets (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
They often have color (bentgo box for example) or scent (nice or naughty candles for example) variations.
You're right.  I guess I should've said in the past two boxes there haven't been variations. (Jan., Feb.) So, it's not very often that they do.


----------



## akritenbrink (Mar 9, 2014)

> I think my box is missing the exercise ball. Anyone else have that problem? How small was it before blowing it up? I want to look around the house before emailing PopSugar to see if it fell on the floor or something.


 Actually, never mind me. I went back a few pages and saw the photo of the ball in someone's box. Yeah, mine was definitely missing!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 9, 2014)

I haven't received my box yet, my I stayed at my sister's this weekend and hers arrived yesterday so I got to play with everything personally! I put what I would pay for each item separately in parenthesis, which is how I decipher box value for myself!

Scarf - Beautiful, and high quality. SO excited about it. ($20)

Serum- Haven't had a chance to try it, but I love skincare items, so this was a win for me! ($15)

Ring Holder - Super cute, and I don't have a ring holder already, so this will be very useful ($10)

Necklace - Wasn't sure how I would feel about the necklace but it's actually quite dainty and cute once it's on. My sister put hers on and I really liked the way it looked! ($10)

Exercise ball - The only thing I wasn't THRILLED with, however I've looked up some exercises to do with the smaller fitness balls and I think I can definitely use it! ($5)

Snap Pea Crisps- YUM! My sister hated these, and while I don't like peas at all, these were really yummy. Like a lightly salted corn chip, almost! I might re-purchase these! ($1)

Fig Bar- Another YUM! I love fig and I love strawberry. 'Nuff said! ($1)

I've been subscribing since December, and this is the first box that I felt I got more than my money's worth. I paid $30 with the coupon this month, and I would probably pay about double that if I purchased these items separately.

Now all I'm wondering is, what are the odds that April will be another good month? LOL


----------



## nectarbean (Mar 9, 2014)

> I'm curious about the workout ball--has anyone used anything small like this?


 I use mine all the time. I also have a larger one. You can use the small one for leg exercises, crunches, stability, so many things. It's very versatile. And if you hate it, it makes a good stress reliever if you punch it.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 9, 2014)

> I haven't received my box yet, my I stayed at my sister's this weekend and hers arrived yesterday so I got to play with everything personally! I put what I would pay for each item separately in parenthesis, which is how I decipher box value for myself! Scarf - Beautiful, and high quality. SO excited about it. ($20) Serum- Haven't had a chance to try it, but I love skincare items, so this was a win for me! ($15) Ring Holder - Super cute, and I don't have a ring holder already, so this will be very useful ($10) Necklace - Wasn't sure how I would feel about the necklace but it's actually quite dainty and cute once it's on. My sister put hers on and I really liked the way it looked! ($10) Exercise ball - The only thing I wasn't THRILLED with, however I've looked up some exercises to do with the smaller fitness balls and I think I can definitely use it! ($5) Snap Pea Crisps- YUM! My sister hated these, and while I don't like peas at all, these were really yummy. Like a lightly salted corn chip, almost! I might re-purchase these! ($1) Fig Bar- Another YUM! I love fig and I love strawberry. 'Nuff said! ($1) I've been subscribing since December, and this is the first box that I felt I got more than my money's worth. I paid $30 with the coupon this month, and I would probably pay about double that if I purchased these items separately. Now all I'm wondering is, what are the odds that April will be another good month? LOL


 I sure do hope you personally enjoy your box when you get it!! I know you will! That little elephant is such a cutie to look at and what better place to hook my treasured wedding rings each night!!! She will take good care of them every night for me. I turned the necklace into a bracelet and will wear for however long!!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I sure do hope you personally enjoy your box when you get it!! I know you will! That little elephant is such a cutie to look at and what better place to hook my treasured wedding rings each night!!! She will take good care of them every night for me. I turned the necklace into a bracelet and will wear for however long!!! Enjoy!!!
ooh turning the necklace into a bracelet is a great idea, I think I will steal it!




Can't wait to get it and eat the snacks LOL


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 9, 2014)

I hate to be a complainer but I wore my scarf all weekend and it started to come unraveled on one side and shed strings. I know it has an unfinished edge to it mine kept pulling and strings keep unraveling from it, annoying  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MichiChan (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I will say that regardless of liking the items individually, the wide selection is fantastic! I love that they included fitness, fashion, beauty, food... Still waiting for the elusive silver jewelry item!

Me too! Come on PS, show us silver lovers some love!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 10, 2014)

I wore my scarf all day today and tied it about a zillion times before I decided on the way I wanted it and also because I decided I wanted to see what it would like tied all different ways! It held up fine and I didn't have any unraveling or problems with it. It did wrinkle a little but that was it. I feel bad yours unraveled. Maybe you can sew a basting line down the edge to keep it from unraveling more??


----------



## rachelnyc (Mar 10, 2014)

> Also, i am dying to order more truffle popcorn. but it is expensive with shipping. does anyone know if whole foods or trader joes would carry something like it?Â





> YAS! @ popcorn. That stuff was so good but the shipping is ridic. I've filled a cart numerous times on their site only to cancel once I saw the shipping. Ugh.


 It looks like they have it at a bunch of the Whole Foods in the tri-state area (in addition to a bunch of independent shops in the area), but it's not listed on their site as being available outside of that range as yet (looks like the company is based in Brooklyn). Unfortunately for my diet, I live in New York so now that I know it's freely available here I'm sure I'm going to be picking it up... Maybe if you call your local Whole Foods to request it, and ask friends to call in as well, there's a chance they'll start carrying it near you? Too bad there wasn't a free shipping or discount code in that box--based on how popular it seemed to be, I bet a lot of people would have purchased it without the crazy shipping costs.


----------



## camel11 (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelnyc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



It looks like they have it at a bunch of the Whole Foods in the tri-state area (in addition to a bunch of independent shops in the area), but it's not listed on their site as being available outside of that range as yet (looks like the company is based in Brooklyn). Unfortunately for my diet, I live in New York so now that I know it's freely available here I'm sure I'm going to be picking it up... Maybe if you call your local Whole Foods to request it, and ask friends to call in as well, there's a chance they'll start carrying it near you?

Too bad there wasn't a free shipping or discount code in that box--based on how popular it seemed to be, I bet a lot of people would have purchased it without the crazy shipping costs.
UGH-- I wish I didn't know they were in my neighborhood! I didn't get this box, but I've been dying to try them! 

Well, whenever you ladies visit NYC, just remember to bring an extra suitcase for Pipcorn.


----------



## camel11 (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I hate to be a complainer but I wore my scarf all weekend and it started to come unraveled on one side and shed strings. I know it has an unfinished edge to it mine kept pulling and strings keep unraveling from it, annoying





I'm having the same problem with my Gorjana scarf! I don't have a sewing machine to fix it. Maybe contact PS?


----------



## MoiSurtout (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I hate to be a complainer but I wore my scarf all weekend and it started to come unraveled on one side and shed strings. I know it has an unfinished edge to it mine kept pulling and strings keep unraveling from it, annoying




Maybe that means your wish is about to come true? Or no, that was something else... anyone else find it odd that we're getting items from brands called broke-down and dog-eared? 

There's a product called 'fray check' that would stop the fraying, but it would also make the edge stiff. If it's just one little part though (and not the whole edge) you might try a small dot of it. Or write popsugar CS, they seem to be good about replacing items that have issues.


----------



## Vikki120306 (Mar 10, 2014)

Fyi, Dogeared is having a sale on Hautelook.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm having the same problem with my Gorjana scarf! I don't have a sewing machine to fix it. Maybe contact PS?
Ha, yeah I don't have a sewing machine either.  My mom does, maybe she'll have a solution.  I dunno that it's worth contacting PS over, I think it's just the way the scarf is, ya know?  I like the unfinished look, but it feels like my cheapy forever 21 scarf that does the same thing.  

Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Maybe that means your wish is about to come true? Or no, that was something else... anyone else find it odd that we're getting items from brands called broke-down and dog-eared? 

There's a product called 'fray check' that would stop the fraying, but it would also make the edge stiff. If it's just one little part though (and not the whole edge) you might try a small dot of it. Or write popsugar CS, they seem to be good about replacing items that have issues.
LOL!  Hmmm I'll look into the fray check.  The scarf isn't damaged, I've just cut the threads that have come off, but it seems to add to the problem, not make it better.  I don't know that it's worth contacting PS, I don't need a replacement, I'll just keep an eye on it and see if it gets any worse.


----------



## melanie0971 (Mar 10, 2014)

> ooh turning the necklace into a bracelet is a great idea, I think I will steal it! :icon_chee Can't wait to get it and eat the snacks LOL


 I love this idea too! Any suggestions on where to find a bracelet it will fit on? I love all these scarfs but I really need to figure out how to wear them. ,anyone have any web site recommendations?


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 10, 2014)

Now all I'm wondering is, what are the odds that April will be another good month? LOL
I was actually ANGRY after receiving last April's box, so I'm guessing slim to none   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I do like the Kai better than expected though so in retrospect I didn't hate the box as much as I thought, but at the time I was not happy.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I sure do hope you personally enjoy your box when you get it!! I know you will! That little elephant is such a cutie to look at and what better place to hook my treasured wedding rings each night!!! She will take good care of them every night for me. I turned the necklace into a bracelet and will wear for however long!!! Enjoy!!!
OHHH this gave me an idea!  The only time I ever take my wedding rings off is doing dishes - this would be SO CUTE in my kitchen!!  I might have to order another one for my nightstand though, because, you know, shiny.


----------



## greer (Mar 10, 2014)

Just used the code for Dogeared and it worked on a sale item and free shipping!


----------



## LindseyJ (Mar 10, 2014)

My box still hasnt even shipped yet!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Vikki120306 (Mar 10, 2014)

> My box still hasnt even shipped yet!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Me neither  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## akritenbrink (Mar 10, 2014)

> I hate to be a complainer but I wore my scarf all weekend and it started to come unraveled on one side and shed strings. I know it has an unfinished edge to it mine kept pulling and strings keep unraveling from it, annoying  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yeah this is why I would never pay $$$ for this type of scarf... I have lots of them that are made of this fabric from different brands and they are so pretty but so fragile. I have snagged them a million times, they get holes, come unraveled etc. That's why I get them for cheap usually.


----------



## LDmeow (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Vikki120306* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Me neither




Mine hasn't shipped either! I'm a continuous subscriber, but I had to update my billing information (accidentally maxed the CC on file out..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> oops) and it was processed on 3/3, so I guess I got thrown in the late-bunch with "new" subscribers. The subscription tracking by reference deal doesn't even work yet, and I've been processing since last Thursday!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monica Sue (Mar 10, 2014)

got my box finally!!! Anyone else have a problem with the exercise ball being all weird and deformed?


----------



## MoiSurtout (Mar 10, 2014)

My box arrived; I'm happy with it. I have this stool in my bathroom, and now it will have company:





Thanks to those who answered my question earlier about the Snapea Crisps; I really like them. I hadn't noticed they were by Calbee; they remind me a little of the potato sticks I used to eat a lot in Japan. The fig bar was good too. There's not a bit of food in the house right now, so it's great timing.

The only thing I didn't love was the necklace; I prefer silver and I didn't like the length on me. Everything else was great though. Now I'm ready for the Resort box!


----------



## ChristinaM3535 (Mar 10, 2014)

Yay! Went grocery shopping and had my pretty pink and white box waiting for me when I got home.

Scarf - LOVE THIS SCARF. It's so soft, and pretty and I love the length. Perfect for me!

Ring Holder - Adorable. I don't wear rings though! I will probably gift this.

Necklace - I have a necklace I wear daily, so I wrapped it around my wrist (after I made my wish, of course) and it's now a bracelet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Exercise Ball - Have not blown it up yet, but my 15 month old puppy has his eye on it already. lol

Serum - My mom tried it and the smell is wonderful. I love the serum from last month, so I am excited to try this one! 

Snappea Crisps and Fig Bar - TBD! I may try them tonight while watching tv! 

All in all, I adore this box! YAY PSMH!!


----------



## raindrop3287 (Mar 10, 2014)

Is anyone else's box missing the straw to blow up the exercise ball?  I'm emailing them about it, but wondering if I'm the only one missing it...


----------



## Kittylasmu (Mar 10, 2014)

Yay! I resubbed at the beginning of the month and it's shipping out of Gilroy today, whee! There is hope for us resubbers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laurenv78 (Mar 10, 2014)

I got mine today - no issues and I think I love everything...my son has claimed the small ball as his because I have a big one.  He's a little upset it's pink lol


----------



## smartinoff (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm so happy I looked at the spoilers and still had time to resub for this month! I've been eyeing Jurlique on sephora so I'm happy to get to try it for a big discount and everything else is like a super awesome bonus. Hoping the next few boxes are good like this one since I did the 3 month sub. Usually when I do the 3 months, only one box is a fit for me but honestly I've been on a sub purge since August so I'll probably be happy with everything!


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Mar 10, 2014)

Just got my box. Stoked on the exercise ball as I use one in my Pop Physique/Dailey Method classes all the time. They are awesome for all types of exercises. I will be able to use this for myself and my clients. I am happy with the serum as well, great brand that I have used in the past. The scarf is nice and I'll use it. Decided to gift the necklace to a 13 year old girl. I think she will love it more than me. I'm going to save the little elephant for a gift as well. If it was the bunny, I'd keep it. The snapea crisps will be saved for movie night. I already know that I love them! I'll give the fig bar to my husband. I think this is a good valued box. I find that I usually get a lot of use out of at least 1 item and make a gift out of others. That really helps me rationalize the continued purchase. I am getting over loaded with "stuff" though, particularly beauty items. I really want to get to them all but it's overwhelming! I love when I can actually use something up and throw it away. Lol!


----------



## RachRDH (Mar 11, 2014)

> I love this idea too! Any suggestions on where to find a bracelet it will fit on? I love all these scarfs but I really need to figure out how to wear them. ,anyone have any web site recommendations?


 I'd like some suggestions too if anyone can help. That scarf is so much longer than all my other ones I'm not sure how to really wear it :/


----------



## dbf0670 (Mar 11, 2014)

Did anyone else notice that it says "not for individual sale" on the serum bottle/box? I sort of did a side eye when I saw that. I still am happy to try the product (although I hate that they sell in china/animal test in china) but I thought we only got full size items? This makes me think it's more of a gift with purchase bottle or a deluxe sample. Also how did they come up with a sugg. Retail value for it, if it's not for individual sale? I still love this box. I just turned my guest room into a guest room/yoga/meditation room, so I'm happy for the additional fitness ball!


----------



## itsMac (Mar 11, 2014)

@rachRDH and @melanie0971 Pinterest has some great boards for how to style scarves! And I'm actually considering using my 20% dogeared gift code to purchase a gold bracelet or chain to transfer the charm to! There are a few options in the sale section, and someone mentioned a few posts ago that the code works on sale items!


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 11, 2014)

I need to take a better picture of the scarf since I didn't get a good one on my daughter.


----------



## kayrahmarie (Mar 11, 2014)

> Did anyone else notice that it says "not for individual sale" on the serum bottle/box? I sort of did a side eye when I saw that. I still am happy to try the product (although I hate that they sell in china/animal test in china) but I thought we only got full size items? This makes me think it's more of a gift with purchase bottle or a deluxe sample. Also how did they come up with a sugg. Retail value for it, if it's not for individual sale? I still love this box. I just turned my guest room into a guest room/yoga/meditation room, so I'm happy for the additional fitness ball!


 I believe they chopped the price close to half? They sell a 30ml on their site for 54$, the one we got in our box was 15ml, with 27$ sugg price.


----------



## bichonmom (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RachRDH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




I'd like some suggestions too if anyone can help. That scarf is so much longer than all my other ones I'm not sure how to really wear it :/


I wear mine like this: Put it around your neck with the ends over your back, so there is a scoop (the center of the scarf) over your chest. Then bring the ends across the back of your neck and over the opposite shoulder so they're hanging down in front of you. You can leave them like that: so the ends and scoop are over the front of your top. Or with this one, since it's so long, I then tucked the ends into the scoop. Another time, I also looped the ends through the scoop a second time. It's very versatile since it's so long.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxnewbie (Mar 11, 2014)

> Different ways how to wear/tie scarves:


----------



## Canny Charlene (Mar 11, 2014)

My box finally shipped on Monday!  I will prob get it next Monday on St. Patty's day since I'm in VA....now to order a second box or not???


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 11, 2014)

Ugh! My box has been in Memphis since Thursday. I love PopSugar but it makes me so FURIOUS when I see that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chillybeans (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RachRDH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




I'd like some suggestions too if anyone can help. That scarf is so much longer than all my other ones I'm not sure how to really wear it :/
I haven't gotten mine yet, so not sure if this will work, but I have been wearing the striped Gorjana scarf from last year as a sarong over a bathing suit-super cute! I'm hoping this one is wide enough so that will work as well.


----------



## natashaia (Mar 11, 2014)

> Just got my box. Stoked on the exercise ball as I use one in my Pop Physique/Dailey Method classes all the time. They are awesome for all types of exercises. I will be able to use this for myself and my clients. I am happy with the serum as well, great brand that I have used in the past. The scarf is nice and I'll use it. Decided to gift the necklace to a 13 year old girl. I think she will love it more than me. I'm going to save the little elephant for a gift as well. If it was the bunny, I'd keep it. The snapea crisps will be saved for movie night. I already know that I love them! I'll give the fig bar to my husband. I think this is a good valued box. I find that I usually get a lot of use out of at least 1 item and make a gift out of others. That really helps me rationalize the continued purchase. I am getting over loaded with "stuff" though, particularly beauty items. I really want to get to them all but it's overwhelming! I love when I can actually use something up and throw it away. Lol!


 You're a dailey method instructor!!!? I just started last month and I love it so much. It just feels good on my back and I always feel like my abs are sore afterwards which is great. I'm actually on my way to class right now. And I haven't gotten my box yet, but if it's like tdm balls, then it will be Great for thigh work!


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *natashaia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You're a dailey method instructor!!!?

I just started last month and I love it so much. It just feels good on my back and I always feel like my abs are sore afterwards which is great. I'm actually on my way to class right now. And I haven't gotten my box yet, but if it's like tdm balls, then it will be
Great for thigh work!
No! Sorry, that sounds like it but I actually just take classes there. I'm a personal trainer though and sometimes use the ball with clients for core work especially. I love Dailey Method but Pop Physique is pretty great too! I actually just started taking Cardio Barre and it's a lot different, more like a turbo ballet class, loving it!


----------



## natashaia (Mar 11, 2014)

> No! Sorry, that sounds like it but I actually just take classes there. I'm a personal trainer though and sometimes use the ball with clients for core work especially. I love Dailey Method but Pop Physique is pretty great too! I actually just started taking Cardio Barre and it's a lot different, more like a turbo ballet class, loving it!


 I'm so jealous of all those studios/classes. Do you live in California? I'm in Nashville, and the only things I've really liked are dailey method ad Barry's boot camp.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Mar 11, 2014)

Yes, I love in San Francisco so we have a ton of great options. It gets $$$$$ really quickly though! I take hot yoga, cardio barre, and a ballet class once per week at the moment, not to mention my gym workouts but I get those for free since I work there. Luckily there are often deals on groupon and studios often do promotions, you just have to be on it!

I'd love to try out Soul Cycle soon! How do you like Barry's Bootcamp?


----------



## chillybeans (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@rachRDH and @melanie0971 Pinterest has some great boards for how to style scarves!

And I'm actually considering using my 20% dogeared gift code to purchase a gold bracelet or chain to transfer the charm to! There are a few options in the sale section, and someone mentioned a few posts ago that the code works on sale items!
Shipping is free too! I've ordered from Dogeared before and as a bonus, it's beautifully packaged too. There are some great earrings on sale right now.


----------



## melanie0971 (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks I had forgotten about that post!


----------



## greer (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *melanie0971* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thanks I had forgotten about that post!
I ordered yesterday and it's already been shipped! And yup, I ordered a sale item, the code worked, and free shipping! Just hoping it's a substantial piece and doesn't fall apart!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 11, 2014)

Ah I hope my box ships soon! I have the perfect outfit picked out to go with that scarf  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## natashaia (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes, I love in San Francisco so we have a ton of great options. It gets $$$$$ really quickly though! I take hot yoga, cardio barre, and a ballet class once per week at the moment, not to mention my gym workouts but I get those for free since I work there. Luckily there are often deals on groupon and studios often do promotions, you just have to be on it!

I'd love to try out Soul Cycle soon! How do you like Barry's Bootcamp?
ash San Francisco is the dream!!! I would love soul cycle. my knees are weak so i need to cycle more.

I really like Barry's. the HIIT stuff is really good. i always leave feeling like my muscles are completely used. the cardio is unmatched.  but i realized yesterday  the prices were different for Barry's in different cities. it is so expensive in NYC!! i am lucky in nashville. If you decide to do it- i think they are opening one in SF-buy your classes during their semi-annual sale for class.


----------



## Hailey928 (Mar 11, 2014)

Ahhhh! My box came in a day early! So far, I am more pleased than I thought. Here are my thoughts on the items: Scarf: colors are beautiful and vibrant. AND it is much longer than I thought so there are countless ways to tie it. Like many people have said, the scarf alone is worth it. Ring holder: I think this is super cute. It is smaller than I thought - only about 3 inches tall. I just recently got engaged so this will be sitting on my bathroom vanity next to the sink! Exercise ball: I like how they sent us a small one which is perfect since I live in a small apartment. It is easy to store. Someone commented on the ball being deformed. At most, mine just has creases from where it was folded. I'm sure they will go away eventually. Necklace: Love! I was afraid it would be just a piece of thread that I would have to tie around my neck. I was actually surprised to see a lobster claw clasp so I can take it off whenever I want. Face serum: I just tried it. It smells nice? Maybe after a few days we will see if it has any effect. I like how the bottle is small enough to fit in a travel bag. Pea crisps: a lot better than I expected. They have the texture of Cheetos. I don't feel like eating peas if that tells you anything. Fig bar- not bad, but nothing noteworthy. I hope you all are as happy with your boxes as I am. I can't wait to see what we get for April!


----------



## Lolo22 (Mar 11, 2014)

I signed up after the scarf spoiler and I can finally track by reference  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Looks like it shipped late last night.  Yay!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I signed up after the scarf spoiler and I can finally track by reference  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Looks like it shipped late last night.  Yay!
YAY mine too!


----------



## LindseyJ (Mar 11, 2014)

so did mine! finally! Now to keep waiting for it to take its time getting to me! lol.


----------



## Dakota750 (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Hailey928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ahhhh! My box came in a day early!
So far, I am more pleased than I thought.
Here are my thoughts on the items:

Scarf: colors are beautiful and vibrant. AND it is much longer than I thought so there are countless ways to tie it. Like many people have said, the scarf alone is worth it.

Ring holder: I think this is super cute. It is smaller than I thought - only about 3 inches tall. *I just recently got engaged so this will be sitting on my bathroom vanity next to the sink!*

Exercise ball: I like how they sent us a small one which is perfect since I live in a small apartment. It is easy to store. Someone commented on the ball being deformed. At most, mine just has creases from where it was folded. I'm sure they will go away eventually.

Necklace: Love! I was afraid it would be just a piece of thread that I would have to tie around my neck. I was actually surprised to see a lobster claw clasp so I can take it off whenever I want.

Face serum: I just tried it. It smells nice? Maybe after a few days we will see if it has any effect. I like how the bottle is small enough to fit in a travel bag.

Pea crisps: a lot better than I expected. They have the texture of Cheetos. I don't feel like eating peas if that tells you anything.

Fig bar- not bad, but nothing noteworthy.

I hope you all are as happy with your boxes as I am. I can't wait to see what we get for April!

Congratulations!


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 11, 2014)

I received my box last night &amp; for some reason this is the first time Im not excited. Don't get me wrong, I think it's a great month but I think the magic of PS is wearing off. Maybe, I need a break! Or maybe I need to be checked in.. Lol!


----------



## Baublesntreats (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I received my box last night &amp; for some reason this is the first time Im not excited. Don't get me wrong, I think it's a great month but I think the magic of PS is wearing off. Maybe, I need a break! Or maybe I need to be checked in.. Lol!
I feel the same way!  I do love the PS boxes and the anticipation of getting them every month, but this one just wasn't as exciting for me, even though I did like each item in the box.  I think I am going to take a break for a little while--although I'll probably change my mind when we start talking about the April box, lol.


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Mar 11, 2014)

I resubbed earlier this month after canceling February and I just got my shipping notice! Woo-hoo! I can't wait to get my grubby paws on it. I love everything that is in this month!


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 11, 2014)

Finally got my shipping email! And just in time, because the long wait was slowly making me less and less enthused for the box. I know everything is great, I loved the spoilers, but the longer I waited for it the less I wanted it? Weird..


----------



## MKSB (Mar 11, 2014)

Got my box a couple days ago!

Loved the food items, I ate them right away!

The scarf is gorgeous in person, and the ring stand is cute too. I think I want to put the charm for the necklace on a different chain--it's really nice and I don't want to lose it when it falls off!

Meh on the exercise ball--I don't really use these when I'm working out but maybe I will give it a try.

I do also like the serum.

All in all I am very happy with this month!


----------



## wurly (Mar 11, 2014)

> My box finally shipped on Monday!Â  I will prob get it next Monday on St. Patty's day since I'm in VA....now to order a second box or not???


I ordered a second box and I NEVER do that. Between the serum and the scarf, I think it's a great value.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I ordered a second box and I NEVER do that. Between the serum and the scarf, I think it's a great value.
I would want it for the necklace and elephant  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 11, 2014)

> I feel the same way! Â I do love the PS boxes and the anticipationÂ of getting them every month, but this one just wasn't as exciting for me, even though I did like each item in the box. Â I think I am going to take a break for a little while--although I'll probably change my mind when we start talking about the April box, lol.


 Lol.. Ill probably do the same thing


----------



## natashaia (Mar 12, 2014)

Mine says delivered and while I was home yesterday, but there was nothing at my door or mailbox. I guess I need to contact smart post to see what happened.


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 12, 2014)

I was thinking this morning that since we got spoilers last week, I probably could have ordered everything separately and had it here by now (albeit at much greater cost.) They sent my box from New York for a few months and it got here SO much faster. When it comes from California I've already seen spoilers, gotten excited for a few days, then start to forget about it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It should not take something a week and a half to get to me!


----------



## melanie0971 (Mar 12, 2014)

> I was thinking this morning that since we got spoilers last week, I probably could have ordered everything separately and had it here by now (albeit at much greater cost.) They sent my box from New York for a few months and it got here SO much faster. When it comes from California I've already seen spoilers, gotten excited for a few days, then start to forget about it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It should not take something a week and a half to get to me!


 Smart post is ridiculous. My Ireland box got to me in 5 days!


----------



## itsMac (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was thinking this morning that since we got spoilers last week, I probably could have ordered everything separately and had it here by now (albeit at much greater cost.) They sent my box from New York for a few months and it got here SO much faster. When it comes from California I've already seen spoilers, gotten excited for a few days, then start to forget about it.



It should not take something a week and a half to get to me!
I've noticed the same thing! I've subscribed since December and my box has always come from NY, with the exception of the February box which came from CA. Two days before my February billing my wallet was stolen, so my cards were all frozen and I got the "we're having trouble with your payment" email.(freaking nightmare of annoyance...). That box shipped from CA and  came wayyyy later.

So I technically subscribed late and that box was shipped from the West Coast. Now that I'm back on auto-billing, I'm back to NY shipments and my box came the day after I got a tracking email (and it was two days ahead of the projected tracking!).


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 12, 2014)

Did anyone get a box with the Lollia products in it?


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Mar 12, 2014)

> Did anyone get a box with the Lollia products in it?


 I think I remember reading something about the Lollia prize items being sent out in April or in the April boxes which doesn't really make sense to me why they would do that.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 12, 2014)

All I found it: http://www.popsugar.com/POPSUGAR-Must-Have-Enter-Chance-Win-One-Ten-Calm-Collection-From-Lollia-Giveaway-34029609

The Grand Prizes will be delivered to the eligible winners who are Must Have subscription holders with their *May Must Have box*. Any Grand Prizes awarded to eligible entrants who participated via AMOE will be mailed to the mailing address provided by the entrant. Please allow 4-6 weeks for prize delivery to any AMOE winners.

So keep an eye on those May box weights and shipping from locations!!


----------



## Lolo22 (Mar 12, 2014)

Hmmmm, I know what I'm getting with my Baublebar code....they just added a whale ring tree! http://www.baublebar.com/whale-ring-tree.html





Then I will have a porcupine (already bought from them before), an elephant and a whale LOL.  These are just too freaking cute!  I have a ton of jewelry so I like the idea of a little zoo organizing it for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hmmmm, I know what I'm getting with my Baublebar code....they just added a whale ring tree! http://www.baublebar.com/whale-ring-tree.html





Then I will have a porcupine (already bought from them before), an elephant and a whale LOL.  These are just too freaking cute!  I have a ton of jewelry so I like the idea of a little zoo organizing it for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Ah, that's adorable! I was looking at the Octopus one, but I have a feeling I'm going to purchase a few of these... They'd be cute on my vanity even without rings on them!


----------



## queenofserendip (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  All I found it: http://www.popsugar.com/POPSUGAR-Must-Have-Enter-Chance-Win-One-Ten-Calm-Collection-From-Lollia-Giveaway-34029609

The Grand Prizes will be delivered to the eligible winners who are Must Have subscription holders with their *May Must Have box*. Any Grand Prizes awarded to eligible entrants who participated via AMOE will be mailed to the mailing address provided by the entrant. Please allow 4-6 weeks for prize delivery to any AMOE winners.

So keep an eye on those May box weights and shipping from locations!!
I wonder what they do if you no longer subscribe by May. Not that I'm planning on unsubscribing, but do they only allow you to win if you are still a subscriber? Or do you get all the Lollia products PLUS a May Must-Have box that you didn't pay for?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofserendip* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wonder what they do if you no longer subscribe by May. Not that I'm planning on unsubscribing, but do they only allow you to win if you are still a subscriber? Or do you get all the Lollia products PLUS a May Must-Have box that you didn't pay for?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
My understanding from reading the rules was they've already selected winners and they'd ship the prize to the address associated with your account.  I suspect even if you are not a current subscriber in May, but were in February during their entry period you'd still have a chance to win the prize.


----------



## bschlee (Mar 12, 2014)

Weird question--

Does anyone else's scarf have an odor to it? I wore mine today for the first time and was asking people all morning if they smelled fish like I did. It was the scarf! I mean, I spritzed it with perfume and it smelled fine for a little bit, but it definitely needs to be washed.

I couldn't make this up--it smells like the scarf spent the night next to a fish shed to me.


----------



## bschlee (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bschlee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Weird question--

Does anyone else's scarf have an odor to it? I wore mine today for the first time and was asking people all morning if they smelled fish like I did. It was the scarf! I mean, I spritzed it with perfume and it smelled fine for a little bit, *but it definitely needs to be washed*.

I couldn't make this up--it smells like the scarf spent the night next to a fish shed to me.

Something that I am a little concerned about doing, since it had small snags/loose threads when I took it out of the box. I love the look of it, but this scarf seems quite delicate.


----------



## Kerryliz (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm loooving the Jurlique so far! I've been using it very sparingly and only on the top half of my face (only because I had a horrible reaction to the serum from last month that I'm still recovering from and don't want to take too much of a chance) and it's dreamy. I keep admiring how young and fresh my skin looks! ha!


----------



## annielein (Mar 12, 2014)

Thus concludes my first 3 months of Popsugar and I think I'm hooked... The first two boxes were just okay, but this box was phenomenal! I don't know if I should re-sub since it is pretty pricey and I really don't .need. anything. Hmmm. As for this box I'm going to have to say this scarf made it, even though I hate the color blue it still looks lovely, is SO SOFT, and will spice up a plain outfit. I am IN LOVE with the necklace, so St. Paddys! The serum is so lovely and the fitness ball goes perfectly with my yoga mat in the spare room I'm converting. I love snap pea crisps already and will try the fig bar. I don't own any rings so I guess I will gift the elephant... Or order something from baublebar to go on it =P I've been eyeing Ingrid's collection there. Do the spring months usually hold a great value/have more exciting products in your opinion? Trying to decide if I will re-sub.


----------



## itsMac (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm loooving the Jurlique so far! I've been using it very sparingly and only on the top half of my face (only because I had a horrible reaction to the serum from last month that I'm still recovering from and don't want to take too much of a chance) and it's dreamy. I keep admiring how young and fresh my skin looks! ha! 
 I've been a little afraid to try either serums yet- they're both still in the boxes!


----------



## Kerryliz (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm loooving the Jurlique so far! I've been using it very sparingly and only on the top half of my face (only because I had a horrible reaction to the serum from last month that I'm still recovering from and don't want to take too much of a chance) and it's dreamy. I keep admiring how young and fresh my skin looks! ha! 
 I've been a little afraid to try either serums yet- they're both still in the boxes!


Last month's was just straight oil... I had a horrible reaction that I wouldn't wish on my worst enemy, but apparently a lot of people liked it. The Jurlique from this month is sooo nice and dewy - not sticky or oily at all (there *is* oil in it, but unlike the stuff from last month it doesn't feel like you're rubbing canola oil on your face)


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Mar 12, 2014)

> I'm loooving the Jurlique so far! I've been using it very sparingly and only on the top half of my faceÂ (only because I had a horrible reaction to the serum from last month that I'm still recovering from and don't want to take too much of a chance) and it's dreamy. I keep admiring how young and fresh my skin looks! ha!Â


 I already adored the Jurlique serum and was so happy to see it in there! What a perfect description of it.


----------



## itsMac (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Last month's was just straight oil... I had a horrible reaction that I wouldn't wish on my worst enemy, but apparently a lot of people liked it. The Jurlique from this month is sooo nice and dewy - not sticky or oily at all (there *is* oil in it, but unlike the stuff from last month it doesn't feel like you're rubbing canola oil on your face)

Ooh, this is an excellent review! I might give it a try after I finish up my Clinique serum!

Someone else on one of the threads (I think last months popsugar???) mentioned using the Nourish Organics as an anti-aging hand serum...I kind of liked the idea of that....


----------



## LindseyJ (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hmmmm, I know what I'm getting with my Baublebar code....they just added a whale ring tree! http://www.baublebar.com/whale-ring-tree.html





Then I will have a porcupine (already bought from them before), an elephant and a whale LOL.  These are just too freaking cute!  I have a ton of jewelry so I like the idea of a little zoo organizing it for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I NEED this! I dont own any rings, but that is too cute!


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Mar 12, 2014)

> Something that I am a little concerned about doing, since it had small snags/loose threads when I took it out of the box. I love the look of it, but this scarf seems quite delicate.


U can always put in a pillowcase or roll it up into a sock to wash it. That way it won't fray or shred.


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hmmmm, I know what I'm getting with my Baublebar code....they just added a whale ring tree! http://www.baublebar.com/whale-ring-tree.html





Then I will have a porcupine (already bought from them before), an elephant and a whale LOL.  These are just too freaking cute!  I have a ton of jewelry so I like the idea of a little zoo organizing it for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I need this so badly you don't even understand. IT'S SO CUTE.


----------



## greer (Mar 12, 2014)

Ok ladies, I need your help. How/when exactly do you use the serum. My beauty regime is currently bar soap, eyeliner, and mascara. My husband subbed to this for me to get better acquainted with make up and such and I have no clue how to use the serum. In the morning instead of lotion? At night?


----------



## Boadicea (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok ladies, I need your help. How/when exactly do you use the serum. My beauty regime is currently bar soap, eyeliner, and mascara. My husband subbed to this for me to get better acquainted with make up and such and I have no clue how to use the serum. In the morning instead of lotion? At night?

I use a Vitamin C serum every night after I wash off whatever I wore that day. I let it soak in for about 10 minutes before I get into bed so that the serum doesn't get absorbed by my pillow. I haven't received my March box yet, there may be different instructions on the label of the serum. I checked out the Jurlique website and I like the brand. I always thought the brand name was generic enough that it wasn't a good line of skincare, but it looks like it is a pretty good line! I would recommend wearing a Vitamin C serum every night after you are done with the Jurlique. Certain types of Vitamin C are amazing for your skin, it really makes my skin more soft, plump &amp; young (and I'm only 28). My boyfriend noticed a huge difference in my skin after I started using it every day. More info here: http://www.doctoroz.com/videos/drop-decade-your-face


----------



## afwife8405 (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok ladies, I need your help. How/when exactly do you use the serum. My beauty regime is currently bar soap, eyeliner, and mascara. My husband subbed to this for me to get better acquainted with make up and such and I have no clue how to use the serum. In the morning instead of lotion? At night?
My skin care routine...

Morning: Wash and Moisturize (w/spf)

Night: Wash, Tone, Serum, Eye Cream, Moisturizer (non-spf)


----------



## gingerjenny (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm trying to order the march box for a friend as a new subscription.  I am using the promo code march10 but it keeps saying its invalid? any insight?


----------



## lauren2828 (Mar 12, 2014)

> I'm trying to order the march box for a friend as a new subscription.Â  I am using the promo code march10 but it keeps saying its invalid? any insight?


 I used the code IKAT10 and got $10 off when the scarf spoiler was released. Maybe that one still works?


----------



## gingerjenny (Mar 12, 2014)

does anyone know if it comes with a giftcard to say who its from when you order a gift sub?


----------



## greer (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks for the advice ladies! I fear a break out but I'll try the serum tomorrow night!


----------



## MichiChan (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Boadicea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I use a Vitamin C serum every night after I wash off whatever I wore that day. I let it soak in for about 10 minutes before I get into bed so that the serum doesn't get absorbed by my pillow. I haven't received my March box yet, there may be different instructions on the label of the serum. I checked out the Jurlique website and I like the brand. I always thought the brand name was generic enough that it wasn't a good line of skincare, but it looks like it is a pretty good line! I would recommend wearing a Vitamin C serum every night after you are done with the Jurlique. Certain types of Vitamin C are amazing for your skin, it really makes my skin more soft, plump &amp; young (and I'm only 28). My boyfriend noticed a huge difference in my skin after I started using it every day. More info here: http://www.doctoroz.com/videos/drop-decade-your-face

Which Vitamin C serum do you use? I've been looking for a good one.


----------



## bschlee (Mar 12, 2014)

> U can always put in a pillowcase or roll it up into a sock to wash it. That way it won't fray or shred.


 Good idea, thanks!


----------



## Boadicea (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MichiChan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Which Vitamin C serum do you use? I've been looking for a good one.

I have used two kinds that I really like:

Perfect C Serum by Mychelle. I think the name of this brand is odd, but all of their products are phenomenal. I usually wait to buy until they have their BOGO (buy one get one free) sales, and they also have great Black Friday sales, with 50% codes. 

http://www.mychelle.com/The-Perfect-C-Serum-17-15-ml#.UyETqNy3Jck

The other serum I have recently tried is the Ole Henriksen Truth Serum. I got in my latest Glossybox and got some samples of it from Sephora during Black Friday. I like the consistency of this serum more than the Mychelle, but haven't used it long enough to see if it is as effective. It isn't as tacky/slightly sticky feeling as the Mychelle kind.

http://www.sephora.com/truth-serum-vitamin-c-collagen-booster-P42343


----------



## AMaas (Mar 12, 2014)

> OHHH this gave me an idea! Â The only time I ever take my wedding rings off is doing dishes - this would be SO CUTE in my kitchen!! Â I might have to order another one for my nightstand though, because, you know, shiny.


 This is exactly what I did! It looks really cute on my windowsill.


----------



## bichonmom (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bschlee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Weird question--

Does anyone else's scarf have an odor to it? I wore mine today for the first time and was asking people all morning if they smelled fish like I did. It was the scarf! I mean, I spritzed it with perfume and it smelled fine for a little bit, but it definitely needs to be washed.

I couldn't make this up--it smells like the scarf spent the night next to a fish shed to me.
Mine had a slight odor from the plastic bag, I believe. (Not like fish, though.) I hung it on a hanger in the closet overnight and the smell went away. If you do wash it, I would definitely was by hand with a gentle soap and lie flat to dry. It does seem delicate; though I don't recall seeing any washing instructions!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## northwest22 (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm really surprised to read that so many of you don't wear rings. Is it just a comfort thing? Or a style thing? I can't think of any woman I know who doesn't ever wear rings. I'm not saying its a bad thing, I don't wear makeup so I'm down with fewer accessories, I'm just curious.


----------



## LindseyJ (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *northwest22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm really surprised to read that so many of you don't wear rings. Is it just a comfort thing? Or a style thing? I can't think of any woman I know who doesn't ever wear rings. I'm not saying its a bad thing, I don't wear makeup so I'm down with fewer accessories, I'm just curious.
I dont wear rings only because i dont have any, lol. I only recently got into wearing makeup (about a year ago) and jewelry came after that. I didnt even get my ears pierced until about that time, lol. Im 24 so i think i was a little late! I just havent found any rings that I really want yet except for EVERY SINGLE ONE from dogeared! I will definitely be getting a few of those to start my ring collection, ha!

* I should also mention that the only bracelets and necklaces I own have come from popsugar! I wear all three bracelets (the gorjana, the shashi and the lulufrost) and I have worn the gorjana open circle necklace, but just very few times. Ill wear this dogeared one daily, I think. Its perfect for me! I havent even gotten my box yet though, lol.


----------



## chillybeans (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I NEED this! I dont own any rings, but that is too cute!
You could use this for earrings too! This is so cute, I am very tempted......


----------



## kayrahmarie (Mar 13, 2014)

> Ok ladies, I need your help. How/when exactly do you use the serum. My beauty regime is currently bar soap, eyeliner, and mascara. My husband subbed to this for me to get better acquainted with make up and such and I have no clue how to use the serum. In the morning instead of lotion? At night?


I always learned that you put the lightest consistency to thickest consistency. So I use my lush tea tree water -&gt; serem/oil -&gt;facial moisturizer Or creams. I try to let them all soak in for 5 minutes before I apply the next, and I try to wait 10-15 from applying moisturizer to primer then like 5 minutes to foundation. Of course I don't always have time for that because I like sleep, but its what I like to aim for!


----------



## kayrahmarie (Mar 13, 2014)

> I'm really surprised to read that so many of you don't wear rings. Is it just a comfort thing? Or a style thing? I can't think of any woman I know who doesn't ever wear rings. I'm not saying its a bad thing, I don't wear makeup so I'm down with fewer accessories, I'm just curious.


 the only ring I have ever had in my life is my engagement ring! I have weird sausage fingers so I never could get cute rings from the store that fit me right! Haha.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 13, 2014)

I used to wear a lot of rings but now I feel weird wearing one on any finger but my ring finger. If it's on another finger I'm very aware of it all day and it feels weird. Now I just wear my wedding set and nothing on the other hand. It feels weird to wear them on both. Anyway! As for the scarf odor, Febreeze it! I Febreeze all of my scarfs every once in a while.


----------



## Vikki120306 (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *northwest22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm really surprised to read that so many of you don't wear rings. Is it just a comfort thing? Or a style thing? I can't think of any woman I know who doesn't ever wear rings. I'm not saying its a bad thing, I don't wear makeup so I'm down with fewer accessories, I'm just curious.
Lol, I have a size 3 1/2 finger so the only ring I wear is my engagement ring and soon to be wedding band.  I would definitely wear more rings if my fingers weren't so damn tiny!  Not even any of my other fingers reach a size 5 which is the smallest widely sold size.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greer (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kayrahmarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I always learned that you put the lightest consistency to thickest consistency. So I use my lush tea tree water -&gt; serem/oil -&gt;facial moisturizer Or creams. I try to let them all soak in for 5 minutes before I apply the next, and I try to wait 10-15 from applying moisturizer to primer then like 5 minutes to foundation. Of course I don't always have time for that because I like sleep, but its what I like to aim for!
Thank you! I don't wear foundation or anything of that nature so I'm going to start with moisturizer and the serum and see how that goes!


----------



## itsMac (Mar 13, 2014)

> Lol, I have a size 3 1/2 finger so the only ring I wear is my engagement ring and soon to be wedding band.Â  I would definitely wear more rings if my fingers weren't so damn tiny!Â  Not even any of my other fingers reach a size 5 which is the smallest widely sold size.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I looooove midi rings and have seen a ton in sizes 3 or 4! You can probably get them and wear them as regular rings!


----------



## Vikki120306 (Mar 13, 2014)

> I looooove midi rings and have seen a ton in sizes 3 or 4! You can probably get them and wear them as regular rings!


 Wow, I totally never thought of that! A co worker once bought me a children's ring -__- lol. Do you have any favorite places to shop for those?


----------



## itsMac (Mar 13, 2014)

Nordstrom and Bloomingdales have some great trendy midi rings that are made from nice materials, so you're still investing in quality pieces! And Haute Look is having a ring sale right now with a bunch of midi rings!


----------



## wurly (Mar 13, 2014)

I have sausage fingers and I'm allergic to nickel, so I just learned to not look at rings when I shop. It's a shame because there are some beautiful rings.


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Mar 13, 2014)

I had been using the Argon serum from last month's box and I did notice it was overly oily but I thought that was normal because I've never tried a serum before. Today I'm wearing the Jurlique serum and it's so much lighter but my face doesn't feel any less moisturized! You'd like the lightness meant that it was absorbed and now I'm gonna get dry skin again, but no. Even with these 20-55 mph winds we're having in Southern MD today, I still feel soft and moisturized. I think I'll take the advice from earlier posts and use the Nourish Organics Argon oil serum on my feet and hands and I'll keep using Jurlique on my face.


----------



## barbyechick (Mar 13, 2014)

The problem with serums is that there's no real product consensus. So many products are called serums that are sooo different. Sometimes it will be a gel moisturizer, sometimes a moisturizer moister booster with antioxidants, or like last month oils. I still have no clue why the nourish is considered a serum. It was entirely a blend of oils. The jurlique is more along what I would consider a serum, something lighter that goes under moisturizer that is meant to boost your skin. Also if anyone had a bad reaction to a face product they used at night, do t forget to change pillow sheets! That stuff will be on there and may get on your face again lol


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 13, 2014)

> Wow, I totally never thought of that! A co worker once bought me a children's ring -__- lol. Do you have any favorite places to shop for those?


 Baublebar sells small rings!


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The problem with serums is that there's no real product consensus. So many products are called serums that are sooo different. Sometimes it will be a gel moisturizer, sometimes a moisturizer moister with antioxidants, or like last month oils.

I still have no clue why the nourish is considered a serum. It was entirely a blend of oils. The jurlique is more along what I would consider a serum, something lighter that goes under moisturizer that is meant to boost your skin.

Also if anyone had a bad reaction to a face product they used at night, do t forget to change pillow sheets! That stuff will be on there and may get on your face again lol
That makes total sense. Well from now on I'm calling the Nourish Organics an Oil Elixir and it's gonna be for my feet/elbows/knees. I noticed the first couple of days that I wore it, it would never fully soak in. If I put it on at 7 am, I could still spread it around my skin at 3 pm. Also, Id get a little bump on my cheek, not a pimple and it wasn't itchy, sore or tender it was just a small red bump on my cheek. I guess I shouldve known then.


----------



## queenofserendip (Mar 13, 2014)

So many ladies had problems with their Nourish serums... I'm surprised! I L.O.V.E. Nourish products, and that serum was amazing! But then again, I'm super into oil therapy. I use pure Argan Oil on my face and hair, coconut and/or sweet almond on my body, and peppermint oil to relieve muscle or headaches. I even spritz lavender oil on my pillowcase!


----------



## MichiChan (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Boadicea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I have used two kinds that I really like:

Perfect C Serum by Mychelle. I think the name of this brand is odd, but all of their products are phenomenal. I usually wait to buy until they have their BOGO (buy one get one free) sales, and they also have great Black Friday sales, with 50% codes. 

http://www.mychelle.com/The-Perfect-C-Serum-17-15-ml#.UyETqNy3Jck

The other serum I have recently tried is the Ole Henriksen Truth Serum. I got in my latest Glossybox and got some samples of it from Sephora during Black Friday. I like the consistency of this serum more than the Mychelle, but haven't used it long enough to see if it is as effective. It isn't as tacky/slightly sticky feeling as the Mychelle kind.

http://www.sephora.com/truth-serum-vitamin-c-collagen-booster-P42343

That's great! Thanks so much for the info and tips I'm going to check both of them out.


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofserendip* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So many ladies had problems with their Nourish serums... I'm surprised! I L.O.V.E. Nourish products, and that serum was amazing! But then again, I'm super into oil therapy. I use pure Argan Oil on my face and hair, coconut and/or sweet almond on my body, and peppermint oil to relieve muscle or headaches. I even spritz lavender oil on my pillowcase! 
I wear coconut oil on my body and hair in the summer. Argon (here's another reason why I should've known) is a little too thick for me. If I put it on my hair when it's straight, I get no volume or body, and if I wear it when I'm trying to do a natural wash and go (like in my avi) it'll weigh my hair down and I won't ever get good curls. I end up with a weird wavy-almost a curl-straight in some sections-triangle shaped Hairdo.  SO I guess I should have assumed that because it's argon, it's thicker than what I'm used to on my face. I didn't dislike it, because like I said, I thought that was supposed to happen - but now that I know how the Jurlique works and feels, I don't want to use the Nourish on my face.


----------



## barbyechick (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofserendip* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So many ladies had problems with their Nourish serums... I'm surprised! I L.O.V.E. Nourish products, and that serum was amazing! But then again, I'm super into oil therapy. I use pure Argan Oil on my face and hair, coconut and/or sweet almond on my body, and peppermint oil to relieve muscle or headaches. I even spritz lavender oil on my pillowcase! 

That's awesome that it worked out for you. The Nourish has been great on my feet and hands so I definitely still found a use. A good amount of people can use lots of different oils without reactions, I'm sure you just fall into that group.

Unfortunately a lot of oils can be comedogenic for anyone who veers more sensitive. And sometimes you're sensitive to one and not another than you think would be more of a problem lol. The Nourish had a mix of oils with mid to low clogging potential. Sadly when there's that many factors it's bound to screw up a certain amount of people. Especially since your face is more sensitive than...say arms.

Quote: Originally Posted by *DevinMcWhite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That makes total sense. Well from now on I'm calling the Nourish Organics an Oil Elixir and it's gonna be for my feet/elbows/knees. I noticed the first couple of days that I wore it, it would never fully soak in. If I put it on at 7 am, I could still spread it around my skin at 3 pm. Also, Id get a little bump on my cheek, not a pimple and it wasn't itchy, sore or tender it was just a small red bump on my cheek. I guess I shouldve known then. 

Yeah, it's nice if you can figure out what your skin doesn't like so you can look at a product without having to chance it lol. Patch testing is always a pain when you want to immediately try something new, but also useful!


----------



## queenofserendip (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DevinMcWhite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wear coconut oil on my body and hair in the summer. Argon (here's another reason why I should've known) is a little too thick for me. If I put it on my hair when it's straight, I get no volume or body, and if I wear it when I'm trying to do a natural wash and go (like in my avi) it'll weigh my hair down and I won't ever get good curls. I end up with a weird wavy-almost a curl-straight in some sections-triangle shaped Hairdo.  SO I guess I should have assumed that because it's argon, it's thicker than what I'm used to on my face. I didn't dislike it, because like I said, I thought that was supposed to happen - but now that I know how the Jurlique works and feels, I don't want to use the Nourish on my face. 
Yes I'm loving that Jurlique too! I think I'm just serum-obsessed lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That's awesome that it worked out for you. The Nourish has been great on my feet and hands so I definitely still found a use. A good amount of people can use lots of different oils without reactions, I'm sure you just fall into that group.

Unfortunately a lot of oils can be comedogenic for anyone who veers more sensitive. And sometimes you're sensitive to one and not another than you think would be more of a problem lol. The Nourish had a mix of oils with mid to low clogging potential. Sadly when there's that many factors it's bound to screw up a certain amount of people. Especially since your face is more sensitive than...say arms.

Yeah, it's nice if you can figure out what your skin doesn't like so you can look at a product without having to chance it lol. Patch testing is always a pain when you want to immediately try something new, but also useful!

That's great info! I never knew people were sensitive to oils until I told my sister about argan oil and she blamed me for breaking out like crazy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am super sensitive to things with heavy fragrance, and you're right, it's such a pain to have to patch test!


----------



## Kerryliz (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *northwest22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm really surprised to read that so many of you don't wear rings. Is it just a comfort thing? Or a style thing? I can't think of any woman I know who doesn't ever wear rings. I'm not saying its a bad thing, I don't wear makeup so I'm down with fewer accessories, I'm just curious.

I have ridiculously sensitive skin... any ring that isn't real gold or silver will turn my finger green in a matter of minutes. Then aside from that I used to wear a gold/diamond ring every day, then I got horrible eczema on the finger that I wore it on, which it still comes and goes even after not wearing the ring for over 2 years!


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofserendip* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes I'm loving that Jurlique too! I think I'm just serum-obsessed lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

That's great info! I never knew people were sensitive to oils until I told my sister about argan oil and she blamed me for breaking out like crazy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am super sensitive to things with heavy fragrance, and you're right, it's such a pain to have to patch test!
 "Serum" sounds so science-y. Like someone with a lab coat held it up in a test tube and yelled "Eureka!" before it was bottled. You got to love that.


----------



## dousedingin (Mar 13, 2014)

I know this has nothing to do with this particular box, but it is in regards to the stitch fix card we received a few months ago, I know it was a huge deal for plus size gals (and I am one at a size 16) but I had stats from when I was a size 10 so threw those in there to see what I would get. I'll spoiler it so you can pass over if you want...

They sent me three tops, a necklace, and pants, all based on my size 10 info and I am a size 16. The three tops were large, and the pants were a size 10. If anything, doing this has made me not want to use stitch fix even if I actually was a size 10, because with the exception of one shirt, both shirts fit me (like, truly actually fit me, no weird spots or anything, so I'm actually keeping one, the other wasn't my style lol) and the other was only tight on my chest, it was HUGE around the middle. Their sizing leaves a lot to be desired if size 10 measurements fit a 16 gal! I even compared to a few old clothes, and they are muuuuuch larger than what I was wearing previously. The pants even fit throughout the legs and thighs, just not the hips/waist obv.    Just thought some of you might be interested in these results, I was surely surprised.


----------



## barbyechick (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofserendip* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
That's great info! I never knew people were sensitive to oils until I told my sister about argan oil and she blamed me for breaking out like crazy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am super sensitive to things with heavy fragrance, and you're right, it's such a pain to have to patch test!

Ugh I honestly hate patch testing, that's why I just would rather learn the first time if my skin doesn't like it then I just check ingredients. So far it works most of the time, so I found my patch test loop hole lol. Not all oils are the same though, so there is hope! Here's a list for a general sense, always useful!

I'm also a serum and moisturizer junkie. Currently finishing up Ole Truth Serum, which I love. Testing PC Super Booster next. I just can't stop!


----------



## MsBLittleton (Mar 13, 2014)

> That makes total sense. Well from now on I'm calling the Nourish Organics an Oil Elixir and it's gonna be for my feet/elbows/knees. I noticed the first couple of days that I wore it, it would never fully soak in. If I put it on at 7 am, I could still spread it aroundÂ my skin at 3 pm. Also,Â Id get a little bump on my cheek, not a pimple and it wasn't itchy, sore or tender it was just a small red bump on my cheek. I guess I shouldveÂ known then.Â


 I too had a bad reaction to last months serum ... I thought it was the Dr. Brandt pores no more but no it was definately the serum. I now use it on my feet. I took a pic last month!


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MsBLittleton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I too had a bad reaction to last months serum ... I thought it was the Dr. Brandt pores no more but no it was definately the serum. I now use it on my feet. I took a pic last month! 


Yas! I got that bump onthe apple of my cheek. Mine was a little smaller, but that's what happened to me too!


----------



## MsBLittleton (Mar 13, 2014)

> Yas! I got that bump onthe apple of my cheek. Mine was a little smaller, but that's what happened to me too!


 So weird, I used to get that with a bronzer I had ... I'm okay with using the serum in my feet, but I got a lot of weird looks for the 2 days I had that on my face!


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Mar 13, 2014)

That bump looks like a hive from an allergic reaction.  If you ever get one again, try the topical benadryl, or even try taking benadryl and that should help.  My poor son has lots of allergies and so we are good at dealing with hives around here.  

 
Quote: Originally Posted by *MsBLittleton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I too had a bad reaction to last months serum ... I thought it was the Dr. Brandt pores no more but no it was definately the serum. I now use it on my feet. I took a pic last month!


----------



## Boadicea (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MsBLittleton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I too had a bad reaction to last months serum ... I thought it was the Dr. Brandt pores no more but no it was definately the serum. I now use it on my feet. I took a pic last month! 



:-O Oh my gosh that looks so painful! It doesn't look like a zit or acne, but if it was and it's still there, I used to have horrible acne and I really love Mario Badescu's Drying Lotion, it works really fast! I dab it on all my problem spots at night and after a few days it is gone.

http://www.mariobadescu.com/drying-lotion


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Vikki120306* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *northwest22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm really surprised to read that so many of you don't wear rings. Is it just a comfort thing? Or a style thing? I can't think of any woman I know who doesn't ever wear rings. I'm not saying its a bad thing, I don't wear makeup so I'm down with fewer accessories, I'm just curious.
Lol, I have a size 3 1/2 finger so the only ring I wear is my engagement ring and soon to be wedding band.  I would definitely wear more rings if my fingers weren't so damn tiny!  Not even any of my other fingers reach a size 5 which is the smallest widely sold size.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Wow, I thought I was unlucky ring shopping because my fingers are small, but I'm only a 5! On the plus side of having such small fingers your engagement ring must look HUGE!


----------



## EevieK (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm not sure if anyone has asked this yet (I've been trying to keep up with the conversation but my midterms have kept me busy!) but was the exercise ball supposed to come with a stopper? Mine came with the straw (that won't go in) and nothing else. Even if I blow into it, all the air escapes. Just wondering!


----------



## Vikki120306 (Mar 13, 2014)

> Wow, I thought I was unlucky ring shopping because my fingers are small, but I'm only a 5! On the plus side of having such small fingers your engagement ring must look HUGE! Â


 Haha you are so right. People look at my ring and think it's a lot bigger than it actually is on paper.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DevinMcWhite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yas! I got that bump onthe apple of my cheek. Mine was a little smaller, but that's what happened to me too!
I got something like that from argan oil....


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 13, 2014)

It's so weird that everyone was having issues with the serum!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My mom is obsessed with it, and I have used it quite a bit and while I don't feel like it does anything too special for my skin, I didn't have a bad reaction to it like that. Maybe you guys should contact Nourish Organics about it?


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EevieK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm not sure if anyone has asked this yet (I've been trying to keep up with the conversation but my midterms have kept me busy!) but was the exercise ball supposed to come with a stopper? Mine came with the straw (that won't go in) and nothing else. Even if I blow into it, all the air escapes. Just wondering!
Yes it should come with a little plastic stopper.


----------



## EevieK (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes it should come with a little plastic stopper.
Thanks for the help! I've gone ahead and messaged PS.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EevieK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks for the help! I've gone ahead and messaged PS.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
No problem.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think some people were missing the straw that came with it.


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 14, 2014)

I just blew up the ball and found it a lot easier to do without the straw. By the time I got the straw out and the pin in it would lose a bunch of air. I just washed it really good then blew directly into the hole. Much firmer!


----------



## EevieK (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just blew up the ball and found it a lot easier to do without the straw. By the time I got the straw out and the pin in it would lose a bunch of air. I just washed it really good then blew directly into the hole. Much firmer!

I'll have to try blowing it up that way...once PS sends me a pin, haha. I suppose I could stick a wad of gum over the hole while I'm waiting


----------



## EevieK (Mar 14, 2014)

Has anyone gone ahead and used their Dogeared code yet? I feel like even WITH the discount, it's still really pricey...The $5 sales tax didn't help. I was thinking about getting my mom something from there for her birthday, but I'm not sure I can justify the cost...


----------



## greer (Mar 14, 2014)

> Has anyone gone ahead and used their Dogeared code yet? I feel like even WITH the discount, it's still really pricey...The $5 sales tax didn't help. I was thinking about getting my mom something from there for her birthday, but I'm not sure I can justify the cost...


 I did. I actually found a piece I had been searching for for months on sale. It was free shipping too. I ordered it on Monday and it arrived yesterday. I'm just a bit wary of the quality as I'm not familiar with the brand.


----------



## melanie0971 (Mar 14, 2014)

> Lol, I have a size 3 1/2 finger so the only ring I wear is my engagement ring and soon to be wedding band.Â  I would definitely wear more rings if my fingers weren't so damn tiny!Â  Not even any of my other fingers reach a size 5 which is the smallest widely sold size.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Almost same. I have a size 4. They direct me to the kids rings at the stores that carry fun rings. The 2 I have were made for me. My engagement and wedding ring are one and the same. My fingers looked ridiculous when we tried to add a wedding band to the engagement ring. I like the idea of the midi rings!


----------



## katyrn (Mar 14, 2014)

Kind of sad... I'm _still_ waiting for my box to arrive. Maybe tomorrow... maybe. C'mon FEDEX!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *northwest22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm really surprised to read that so many of you don't wear rings. Is it just a comfort thing? Or a style thing? I can't think of any woman I know who doesn't ever wear rings. I'm not saying its a bad thing, I don't wear makeup so I'm down with fewer accessories, I'm just curious.

I don't know why I don't wear/have any! I have tons of necklaces...a couple of bracelets...but the only rings I have are huge statement ones that I just don't have cause to wear much.

I guess it seems like rings are something that people buy for others so often, that I feel weird about buying one for myself, which is silly! I have big fingers, so I when I get a ring in a sub or something, it generally doesn't fit. But I kind of want to get a couple of rings to change things up!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I don't know why I don't wear/have any! I have tons of necklaces...a couple of bracelets...but the only rings I have are huge statement ones that I just don't have cause to wear much.

I guess it seems like rings are something that people buy for others so often, that I feel weird about buying one for myself, which is silly! I have big fingers, so I when I get a ring in a sub or something, it generally doesn't fit. But I kind of want to get a couple of rings to change things up!
Rings never fit me right and are usually not comfortable


----------



## bran230 (Mar 14, 2014)

Don't know if it's been said or not but Bed Bath and Beyond carries a lot of those same ring holders from Bauble Bar for $7.99, plus you can always use one of their famous coupons.


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bran230* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Don't know if it's been said or not but Bed Bath and Beyond carries a lot of those same ring holders from Bauble Bar for $7.99, plus you can always use one of their famous coupons.
OMG REALLY?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think I need to head down to my local BBB soon...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bran230* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Don't know if it's been said or not but Bed Bath and Beyond carries a lot of those same ring holders from Bauble Bar for $7.99, plus you can always use one of their famous coupons.
I JUST got a $5 of $15 coupon for BB&amp;B in the mail today! LOL *runs off to spend money I don't have


----------



## lorez88 (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *northwest22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm really surprised to read that so many of you don't wear rings. Is it just a comfort thing? Or a style thing? I can't think of any woman I know who doesn't ever wear rings. I'm not saying its a bad thing, I don't wear makeup so I'm down with fewer accessories, I'm just curious.
I don't wear rings because I constantly have sweaty palms (GROSS x INFINITY) and rings just make them feel grosser.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Otherwise I totally would.


----------



## natashaia (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *northwest22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm really surprised to read that so many of you don't wear rings. Is it just a comfort thing? Or a style thing? I can't think of any woman I know who doesn't ever wear rings. I'm not saying its a bad thing, I don't wear makeup so I'm down with fewer accessories, I'm just curious.
I actually didn't wear them until recently. i always found them uncomfortable. but now i love the midi rings and stacked rings. i just bought these... 

https://www.madewell.com/madewell_category/JEWELRY/rings/PRDOVR~A6319/A6319.jsp?color_name=organic-green

they are so fun!


----------



## gingerjenny (Mar 14, 2014)

anyone using the face serum from this month yet? I have for a few days now.  I feel like its doing something.  My skin feels softer and its kinda pink.  I don't know if thats a good thing or not! Lol


----------



## greer (Mar 14, 2014)

> anyone using the face serum from this month yet? I have for a few days now.Â  I feel like its doing something.Â  My skin feels softer and its kinda pink.Â  I don't know if thats a good thing or not! Lol


 I just started last night. It smells amazing!


----------



## EevieK (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I JUST got a $5 of $15 coupon for BB&amp;B in the mail today! LOL *runs off to spend money I don't have
*Sings* The story of my lifeI failed my no-buyI spend my moneyUntil I'm broke 
Tonight
I'll have to eat cup of noooodle (the story of, the story of)


----------



## bran230 (Mar 15, 2014)

> Don't know if it's been said or not but Bed Bath and Beyond carries a lot of those same ring holders from Bauble Bar for $7.99, plus you can always use one of their famous coupons.


 Not sure if it's all stores because their website didn't have them but I saw the rabbit, giraffe, elephant, swan and a few other. I got an umbrella one.


----------



## lorez88 (Mar 15, 2014)

I was so bummed because I was scheduled to get my box on Monday but I was going to be at Disneyland (boo-hoo, right? Lol). I got it today instead, though! Yayyyy!!!!


----------



## wurly (Mar 15, 2014)

> I was so bummed because I was scheduled to get my box on Monday but I was going to be at Disneyland (boo-hoo, right? Lol). I got it today instead, though! Yayyyy!!!!


 Mine left Sacramento Thursday morning. Maybe by next Friday?


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 15, 2014)

I just signed up for this box and I loved it!  I am wearing the necklace right now and the scarf is fabulous.  Now deciding whether to keep my subscription or not....if only it was $30/month, I would be willing, and excited, to do it every month!  But $40 a month just seems like so much more.  Do y'all think it is usually worth the $40 a month or was this just an especially good box?


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Mar 15, 2014)

My fave thing in the box this month is the Jurlique. My 4 year old, on the other hand, really appreciates the Snap Peas. I was looking at the website and I noticed that they've recently rebranded. I saw the old bag on the site (there's an animation of the old bag crumpling into the new look) and it occurred to me that I've definatly seen these before and I think I saw them at Walmart. They just didn't sound appetizing enough to try. So I'm sure they wanted to send these out to get the word out about the product and the new branding. I'm glad they did because now I know I like them and my daughter LOVES them. Because it was free (sorta) I got to try and discover a new thing. Thanks PopSugar!


----------



## Boadicea (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hitchcockblonde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just signed up for this box and I loved it!  I am wearing the necklace right now and the scarf is fabulous.  Now deciding whether to keep my subscription or not....if only it was $30/month, I would be willing, and excited, to do it every month!  But $40 a month just seems like so much more.  Do y'all think it is usually worth the $40 a month or was this just an especially good box?

I've gotten only the November '13 box and the March '14 box. I don't think that it's usually worth the $40 a month in terms of things that I would need/use/be excited about. I think it's worth $40 in literal terms of it would cost more for me to buy everything separate, even if I didn't need it. 

Since Popsugar did a spoiler for the March box, I'm hoping they will do one for the April box too since the March hasn't sold out yet, and they may be worried April won't sell out either. I cancelled my month to month sub today after I got my box yesterday, and if they do a spoiler or people get their boxes early in April and I like the box, I will resub then with a new email address and a promo code. That way there is no risk.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Mar 16, 2014)

edited: posted in wrong month.


----------



## rachelnyc (Mar 16, 2014)

Does Smartpost--aka Snailpost--take absolutely freaking forever to get to anyone else? My box has been shown as delivered by FedEx since last Saturday, and I still haven't received it from the local post office yet. I think I'm going to go over there tomorrow and check it out, but I am really not fond of this shipping method (slow + requires trip to the post office = BOOOOOOOO). On a different note, I've never swapped or sold anything from a box before and I'm not sure of the proper way to go about that--does anyone have helpful info on how that works? I already know I won't be able to use one of the spoiler items from FabFitFun's spring box (the Kai perfume--I can't do florals), and I'm hoping I can find someone who wants it. Fingers crossed that I get my popsugar box tomorrow...I want to wear that scarf!!!!!!


----------



## wurly (Mar 16, 2014)

> My fave thing in the box this month is the Jurlique. My 4 year old, on the other hand, really appreciates the Snap Peas. I was looking at the website and I noticed that they've recently rebranded. I saw the old bag on the site (there's an animation of the old bag crumpling into the new look) and it occurred to me that I've definatly seen these before and I think I saw them at Walmart. They just didn't sound appetizing enough to try. So I'm sure they wanted to send these out to get the word out about the product and the new branding. I'm glad they did because now I know I like them and my daughter LOVES them. Because it was free (sorta) I got to try and discover a new thing. Thanks PopSugar!


 They sell them at Costco


----------



## Classynfun (Mar 16, 2014)

> They sell them at Costco


 They also sell them at Trader Joes...


----------



## greer (Mar 16, 2014)

> They also sell them at Trader Joes...


 And whole foods. I've been getting them for years.


----------



## jbird1175 (Mar 16, 2014)

My box was delivered to my work last Monday but I was out of town for a meeting ALL WEEK. It was rather agonizing! I would be at meeting thinking how it would have been nice to have the Brokedown scarf to wear with a couple outfits.... I parked at the office and took a cab to the airport because I knew when I got back I could quickly pop into the office and grab my box (along with my BB, my Gwynnie Bee shipment AND a BB trade I did. heh!) Anyways, I've had a chance to go through the box and I really love it. I love the length on the scarf. It's long enough to tie the ends together to make it into an infinity scarf! The snap pea snacks are pretty much gone. Looking forward to trying the serum. I'll eat the fig bar at work. The necklace is too small for my liking (length wise) so I am going to put the charm on a chain b/c I do think it's cute. The Baublebar jewelry/ring holder is cute, but I do think it's a tad "too cutesy" for me. I think I would have preferred a different animal in goldtone so I am going to put this on my trade list. Perhaps I'll get one that suits me more with the coupon code. I hope we get a box of the same calibur next month!


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 16, 2014)

I don't remember if it was someone here or on the enablers thread that mentioned seeing the exact same ring holders at Bed Bath and Beyond... but in any case, I went today and they had a lot of different selections!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And they were indeed $7.99 each.


----------



## jbird1175 (Mar 16, 2014)

I put the charm on a chain today b/c a 16" chain is not happening on me. It took a little fanagling because the openings on the horseshoe are a little narrow but it wasn't difficult to make it work.


----------



## wurly (Mar 16, 2014)

Th



> I put the charm on a chain today b/c a 16" chain is not happening on me. It took a little fanagling because the openings on the horseshoe are a littleÂ narrow but it wasn't difficult to make it work. Â  Â


 That looks so cute!


----------



## LindseyJ (Mar 17, 2014)

Mine should be delivered today or tomorrow! I'm hoping today. Im so excited about this box!


----------



## kalmekrzy (Mar 17, 2014)

OMG I just got an email from Popsugar saying I was one of 10 winners of the Lollia Calm The Collection giveaway. I have no idea what these products are but from what I read it's a grand prize of over $200. I am doing the happy dance at the moment. This is the 3rd giveaway that I have won in the last 6 months. I won a Ave da contest, a Sesha one and now this Lollia one. I guess this makes up for the missing scarf in my March Popsugar Box. And to think I almost canceled my must have subscription because I have really gotten into the MeMe boxes.


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 17, 2014)

> OMG I just got an email from Popsugar saying I was one of 10 winners of the Lollia Calm The Collection giveaway. I have no idea what these products are but from what I read it's a grand prize of over $200. I am doing the happy dance at the moment. This is the 3rd giveaway that I have won in the last 6 months. I won a Ave da contest, a Sesha one and now this Lollia one. I guess this makes up for the missing scarf in my March Popsugar Box. And to think I almost canceled my must have subscription because I have really gotten into the MeMe boxes.


 Wow! Congrats...share a pic when you get your prize!


----------



## kalmekrzy (Mar 17, 2014)

Here is a link to Lollia Calm Collection http://www.lollialife.com/products/calm-the-complete-story And picture.


----------



## naturalactions (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kalmekrzy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OMG I just got an email from Popsugar saying I was one of 10 winners of the Lollia Calm The Collection giveaway. I have no idea what these products are but from what I read it's a grand prize of over $200. I am doing the happy dance at the moment. This is the 3rd giveaway that I have won in the last 6 months. I won a Ave da contest, a Sesha one and now this Lollia one.
I guess this makes up for the missing scarf in my March Popsugar Box. And to think I almost canceled my must have subscription because I have really gotten into the MeMe boxes.
Yay! So happy someone on MUT was a winner!! Congratulations!


----------



## melanie0971 (Mar 17, 2014)

> OMG I just got an email from Popsugar saying I was one of 10 winners of the Lollia Calm The Collection giveaway. I have no idea what these products are but from what I read it's a grand prize of over $200. I am doing the happy dance at the moment. This is the 3rd giveaway that I have won in the last 6 months. I won a Ave da contest, a Sesha one and now this Lollia one. I guess this makes up for the missing scarf in my March Popsugar Box. And to think I almost canceled my must have subscription because I have really gotten into the MeMe boxes.


 Congrats! I'm so jealous


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kalmekrzy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here is a link to Lollia Calm Collection http://www.lollialife.com/products/calm-the-complete-story And picture.



So cool for you!  I love the Lollia hand cream.


----------



## boxnewbie (Mar 17, 2014)

Congrats @kalmekrzy!! On a different note, I finally got my box today even though it says in transit and estimate delivery date of Mar 19.


----------



## wurly (Mar 17, 2014)

Th



> I put the charm on a chain today b/c a 16" chain is not happening on me. It took a little fanagling because the openings on the horseshoe are a littleÂ narrow but it wasn't difficult to make it work. Â  Â


 That looks so cute!


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Classynfun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif  
They also sell them at Trader Joes... I get the trader joe's ones all the time! I love their name for them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> At TJ's they're called "Trader Joe's Contemplates... Inner Peas"

http://www.traderjoes.com/fearless-flyer/article.asp?article_id=1187


----------



## wurly (Mar 17, 2014)

My boxes are finally in Chicago! I can't remember how this works, if I'm in the suburbs. Does the box go to Wisconsin first, then get mailed from there? So how much longer, another week?


----------



## kalmekrzy (Mar 17, 2014)

> Yay! So happy someone on MUT was a winner!! Congratulations!Â


 I have no idea how I won it, I don't remember entering the contest. I am really excited to try the products.


----------



## melanie0971 (Mar 18, 2014)

> My boxes are finally in Chicago! I can't remember how this works, if I'm in the suburbs. Does the box go to Wisconsin first, then get mailed from there? So how much longer, another week?


 When mine hits Chicago it then goes to Wisconsin. If the send it to Wisconsin before noon Ive gotten it as early as the next day. But that's because my post office will put it on the truck if the get it before 830


----------



## emwdz (Mar 18, 2014)

I received my box serveral days ago and have been trying to use all of the products to see how I really felt about the box as a whole. Overall, my impressions are:

Exercise ball: Haha, the one thing I have _yet_ to use. But I've been sick so I get a pass on that ;-). I like the idea of a small ball to help with things like crunches and I need to find a good workout to try with it.

Snap pea Crisps: Surprisingly, I love the taste and texture of these. I don't recall ever seeing these at any of the stores they say that they retail at... maybe my local health food store? I need to find more!

Dogeared necklace: At first I thought the style was cute, but not really "me." However, I have been trying to wear it anyway, and I think it's grown on me. The concept is really cute as well.

Brokedown Scarf: Beautiful! Can't wait to wear it out... but I'd never pay that price for it. Also, word of warning, mine has already snagged a little on something. :-

Fig Bar: Eh. Not bad as a "special extra," I guess. I ate it in a rush out the door on the way to work, and it was good for that purpose haha.

Baublebar ring holder: A lot smaller than I thought it would be based on spoilers? But it's still nice and is being used!

Jurlique serum: I have other skin concerns greater than aging, but I'm glad to see a high end skincare product that I wouldn't buy for myself. I'll use it, maybe especially in the warmer weather when my skin doesn't need something as heavy as it does now.

All in all, I really liked everything in the box. It will all be used. However, I still feel like PS is missing some "wow-factor" lately. But maybe that's just because I looked at spoilers? Now to figure out if I should resub for another 3 months... hm...


----------



## queenofserendip (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *emwdz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received my box serveral days ago and have been trying to use all of the products to see how I really felt about the box as a whole. Overall, my impressions are:

Exercise ball: Haha, the one thing I have _yet_ to use. But I've been sick so I get a pass on that ;-). I like the idea of a small ball to help with things like crunches and I need to find a good workout to try with it.

Snap pea Crisps: Surprisingly, I love the taste and texture of these. I don't recall ever seeing these at any of the stores they say that they retail at... maybe my local health food store? I need to find more!

Dogeared necklace: At first I thought the style was cute, but not really "me." However, I have been trying to wear it anyway, and I think it's grown on me. The concept is really cute as well.

Brokedown Scarf: Beautiful! Can't wait to wear it out... but I'd never pay that price for it. Also, word of warning, mine has already snagged a little on something. :-

Fig Bar: Eh. Not bad as a "special extra," I guess. I ate it in a rush out the door on the way to work, and it was good for that purpose haha.

Baublebar ring holder: A lot smaller than I thought it would be based on spoilers? But it's still nice and is being used!

Jurlique serum: I have other skin concerns greater than aging, but I'm glad to see a high end skincare product that I wouldn't buy for myself. I'll use it, maybe especially in the warmer weather when my skin doesn't need something as heavy as it does now.

All in all, I really liked everything in the box. It will all be used. However, I still feel like PS is missing some "wow-factor" lately. But maybe that's just because I looked at spoilers? Now to figure out if I should resub for another 3 months... hm...
I'm glad someone else felt the same way I did... I was thinking I might be the only one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Everyone is loving this month's box, which is so great! But I wasn't totally in love. I do think it was an improvement over last month's box, because there was more of a mix of items. However, I'm finding that the only things I'm really using from this month's box are the scarf and the serum. Neither of which I would have picked out on my own, but both of which I'm happily using. Of course, that's not Popsugar's fault that the other things aren't being used (I don't have rings, so the ring holder is useless, I do yoga and don't have a need for the exercise ball, and the necklace is too small) but it just wasn't a "wow" month for me.


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Mar 18, 2014)

Which popsugar trade thread should I be using? 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/140312/popsugar-2014-swaps-and-trades

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138849/popsugar-box-swaps-monthly-and-specials

Is there a difference between these two?


----------



## Lolo22 (Mar 18, 2014)

Ok so, OT for this month but I am finally eating my Sugarwish candy hearts from last month and every few bites there is one that tastes like bubble gum lol.  Cinnamon and bubble gum are super weird flavors together.


----------



## nectarbean (Mar 18, 2014)

> Ok so, OT for this month but I am finally eating my Sugarwish candy hearts from last month and every few bites there is one that tastes like bubble gum lol.Â


 That's much better than my experience. Every few bites I'm tasting old fish lol.


----------



## jbird1175 (Mar 19, 2014)

Hello ladies! Did y'all get this email from PS? I've never actually taken the time to browse the Baublebar site until we got that little jewelry tree...some cute stuff on the site. I want know if the square gem-stoned ring on the rabbit jewelry tree is on the site. I have looked but do not see it...anyone know?


----------



## mvangundy (Mar 19, 2014)

I can't get any of the coupon codes to work now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gingerjenny (Mar 19, 2014)

kinda off subject but did you all use your stitchfix code from the october box?  I threw mine away and now i'm kicking myself.  I was a size 16 so i thought nothing would fit but i've lost a bit of weight so now i'm looking into it.  Does anyone know how the sizing is? true to size? runs small or big?


----------



## nectarbean (Mar 19, 2014)

That stitch fix code was bad news for me...I'm addicted. I personally think the sizing varies based on designer/item. I've gotten jeans that ran small, a sweater that I requested a large in (I'm a small) because the small barely fit and I wanted to layer it. And other tops were true to size.


----------



## dousedingin (Mar 19, 2014)

> kinda off subject but did you all use your stitchfix code from the october box?Â  I threw mine away and now i'm kicking myself.Â  I was a size 16 so i thought nothing would fit but i've lost a bit of weight so now i'm looking into it.Â  Does anyone know how the sizing is? true to size? runs small or big?


 I actually posted about it a page or so ago. I'm a size 16 now, gave them size 10 stats and was fairly successful.


----------



## itsMac (Mar 20, 2014)

Ok so the new $10 off code came out and I'd *like* to unsub and then resub with the code....my fear is that I'll end up w a second March box!


----------



## teenyfish (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok so the new $10 off code came out and I'd *like* to unsub and then resub with the code....my fear is that I'll end up w a second March box!
Just make sure that you uncheck the earlier box waitlist button?


----------



## Kittylasmu (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *teenyfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just make sure that you uncheck the earlier box waitlist button? 
Exactly--it's somewhere on the page when you sub again.

IF you miss it, read your confirmation email when you resub--you can contact them to ensure you do not receive a dupe box. I had to do this for this month and it was fine.


----------



## itsMac (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks @teenyfish and @kittylasmu!!!


----------



## wurly (Mar 20, 2014)

The code is april10


----------



## gingerjenny (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I actually posted about it a page or so ago. I'm a size 16 now, gave them size 10 stats and was fairly successful.
I just read your post.  I might give it a try. I am really kicking myself for throwing away the code.  Why did I do that?  I am a weird size 16.  I swear my waist is a 12 and my hips are a 16 so every pair of pants is gapped at the top.  I can wear large size shirts for the most part.  all my weight is in the damn thighs and hips.


----------



## polarama (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gingerjenny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just read your post.  I might give it a try. I am really kicking myself for throwing away the code.  Why did I do that?  I am a weird size 16.  I swear my waist is a 12 and my hips are a 16 so every pair of pants is gapped at the top.  I can wear large size shirts for the most part.  all my weight is in the damn thighs and hips.

Not to go too far OT, but I am a size 16/18 in pants and for SF, I basically noted for them not to send me any pants (I also fudged by sizing/measurements a little bit so I would still be in their "size range").  The tops they've sent have all fit, and the one dress I've gotten so far I decided to keep even though it was a wee bit snug as a motivation to lose 10lbs (which I know is the worst thing to do when buying clothes....)


----------



## EevieK (Mar 21, 2014)

Just wondering why PS raised prices yet keeps posting $10 off coupons. Shouldn't they have just left the price as it originally was then? I might not have given up my sub if not for the price increase.


----------



## northwest22 (Mar 21, 2014)

> Just wondering why PS raised prices yet keeps posting $10 off coupons. Shouldn't they have just left the price as it originally was then? I might not have given up my sub if not for the price increase.


 First off, are you wearing the turband from FFF in your profile pic? That looks so great on you! I didn't even bother to try mine on because I'm in my late thirties and felt like it was too young for me. Don't know if I could pull it off, but it looks amazing on you! Also, I totally agree about the PS discounts. Basically, they are just punishing people who have longer subs. I've learned my lesson and definitely will not be renewing my yearly sub when it's up. I'll just go month to month and then cancel each month and wait for the new code.


----------



## barbyechick (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EevieK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just wondering why PS raised prices yet keeps posting $10 off coupons. Shouldn't they have just left the price as it originally was then? I might not have given up my sub if not for the price increase.

Probably damage control? Losing subbers or not gaining enough and hoping that brings in temporary influxes and people then like it enough to keep at reg price. I've had a sneaking suspicion the last couple months has seen a large drop in subs which was the cause of the price increase and then the cause of the promos. Many would disagree though.


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 21, 2014)

> Probably damage control?Â Losing subbers or not gaining enough and hoping that brings in temporary influxes and people then like it enough to keep at reg price. I've had a sneaking suspicion the last couple months has seen a large drop in subs which was the cause of the price increase and then the cause of the promos. Many would disagree though.


 I think this maybe the case also. I liked this box but I did decide to take a break for a little while and just buy the luxury boxes.


----------



## EevieK (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *northwest22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


First off, are you wearing the turband from FFF in your profile pic? That looks so great on you! I didn't even bother to try mine on because I'm in my late thirties and felt like it was too young for me. Don't know if I could pull it off, but it looks amazing on you!

Also, I totally agree about the PS discounts. Basically, they are just punishing people who have longer subs. I've learned my lesson and definitely will not be renewing my yearly sub when it's up. I'll just go month to month and then cancel each month and wait for the new code.

Awh, thank you! That's so sweet of you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Head scarves are my kryptonite, so I threw it on as soon as it got here, haha. You're never too old to rock a headscarf/turband!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I do think they are going at a good price on eBay, or you could trade it. It might also make a nice gift for someone?

I totally agree. I got rid of my sub after the December box and have since purchased February and March with codes. I don't see any point in resubbing at the normal price when they relase promo codes. I do like that they gave us a spoiler for the scarf this month, that's what sucked me back in.

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Probably damage control? Losing subbers or not gaining enough and hoping that brings in temporary influxes and people then like it enough to keep at reg price. I've had a sneaking suspicion the last couple months has seen a large drop in subs which was the cause of the price increase and then the cause of the promos. Many would disagree though.
I think that's what happened. I don't really know what PS was thinking when they upped the price and then, in my opinion, lowered the quality of their boxes. The December box was nowhere near as good as the October/November boxes. But by doing all these promo codes, I feel like they are only further harming themselves. I know quite a few subbers that have dropped their subscriptions and are just buying month-to-month now. It's unfortunate, PS was actually my favorite sub.


----------



## Sputinka (Mar 22, 2014)

Is anyone else having trouble with their dogeared code? It keeps telling me the code is unknown.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EevieK (Mar 23, 2014)

I used my



> Is anyone else having trouble with their dogeared code? It keeps telling me the code is unknown.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I used my dogeared code and had the same issue. You have to type I exactly as the card states, dashes and caps, for it to work. Hope this helps!


----------



## wurly (Mar 23, 2014)

Anyone remember how to use the referral code for a new sign-up? I'm trying to walk someone through signing up, and there doesn't seem to be a place to enter my referral code. Thanks.


----------



## dbf0670 (Mar 23, 2014)

She just needs to access the website by using your referral code as the URL.


----------



## wurly (Mar 26, 2014)

Thank you!!


----------



## kalmekrzy (Mar 30, 2014)

I am on the fence about dropping my sub. There hasn't been very many things in the last 6 months that I truly liked or have use for. The scarf was the only thing in this month's box that I Would keep (other than the food items). I was missing my scarf in my box and luckily Popsugar sent out a replacement right away. The rest of the box is going on ebay. Sadly that is where most of the stuff from the past few boxes have ended up. So many people have the scarf up for sale on ebay that if I hadn't gotten the box I could've gotten a scarf at a great price. In fact I am considering buying one for my daughter. I have found a new box (memebox) that I am obsessed with and have bought a bunch already. It is very addicting.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kalmekrzy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am on the fence about dropping my sub. There hasn't been very many things in the last 6 months that I truly liked or have use for. The scarf was the only thing in this month's box that I Would keep (other than the food items). I was missing my scarf in my box and luckily Popsugar sent out a replacement right away. The rest of the box is going on ebay. Sadly that is where most of the stuff from the past few boxes have ended up. So many people have the scarf up for sale on ebay that if I hadn't gotten the box I could've gotten a scarf at a great price. In fact I am considering buying one for my daughter.
I have found a new box (memebox) that I am obsessed with and have bought a bunch already. It is very addicting.
Ebay is great.   It's also nice if someone wants something that was in the boxes but missed out...and can get for less than buying direct.  I hear you, it can be very addicting.  Starting to feel that way as well.  I'm starting to feel less excited about PopSugar but I have subbed for a year and a half now.  Really love the LE boxes though.


----------



## Kerryliz (Apr 1, 2014)

Has anyone else gotten a rash from the thread of the necklace? I have the worst luck with my skin... I need to live in a bubble.


----------



## subbox (Apr 17, 2014)

Does anyone know how long the horseshoe necklaces last? I've been wearing mine for a month now and that thread has been able to withstand more than I thought it would.


----------



## Monica Sue (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *subbox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does anyone know how long the horseshoe necklaces last? I've been wearing mine for a month now and that thread has been able to withstand more than I thought it would.
i heard 2 years i have worn mine without taking off since i got it and it is definitely going strong.


----------

